# Lewisham Neighbourhoods Chitter Chatter



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2008)

Lewisham has been repping hard (-ish!) on the boards recently.  
We held it down on the South East Vs Richmond faux bun fight!

*Pride!*


So I thought we could make it official, like?


----------



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2008)

Alright, Ive given it almost an hour and no one has objected/ reported the thread so I'll get stuck in.

Central Lewisham: Does anyone know what is happening to that corner block of boarded up buildings where The Roebuck Pub/ Wendys Hamburgers used to be? The buildings are across the roundabout from Lewisham Transport Interchange, same side of the street as Boots and Brook Street. 

I know it's forming part of the Lewisham Gateway Development, but since that's not scheduled to complete before 2016, I wondered what was happening now. 

That corner is such an eyesore and just screams 'compulsory purchase'. Ive heard that its either going to house a new arthouse cinema or an extension of Lewisham Shopping Centre.


----------



## d.a.s.h (Apr 2, 2008)

It would be good to have a cinema in Lewisham town centre, with one you could almost have a normal night out there! But I could see the shopping centre wanting to extend that way as well, cos that end (North end) of the shopping centre as it stands now is gloomy and a bit lacking.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2008)

*Shit!!!*

The map made me realise our house is bounded on three side by borders to Lewisham!!!!! Fuck me, the FEAR now looms large in my heart
We Southwark types are deeply frightenend by the looming Chavism of the Lewisham hordes just over the hill, now I realise just how close the Terror and Horror is to my front door!!!!!


Yoiks, I wonder if that Harriet Harman has got any spare Kevlar kit I can hide behind? I may bump into her at a Kebab Shop in Peckham - which she is widely reported to be a regular customer - and ask

Lock yer doors, the Lewies are comin!!!


----------



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2008)

Ahem hem!



> *Southwark most dangerous borough*
> Apr 24 2007
> 
> SOUTHWARK has replaced Lambeth as South London's most dangerous borough to live in...
> ...


----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2008)

*Dont believe it!!!!!!*

Just cos its in the fucking Soth London Press dont make it true

I prefer Southwark News where its all smiles and Pearly Queens!!!

Well I know Peckham aint Perfect, but nearly so........
Guys who runs our local offy has got the onetime local mainman crack beggar working for him now, man claims hes clean, but I notice he has many eyes watching him 100% of the time......
Still most of the stabbings happen north of Queens road, so I feel fairl;y safe........


----------



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2008)

You and your dodgy Southwark acquaintances are dirtying up my pristine Lewisham thread. !!

Mashing up our talk of arthouse cinemas! Arthouse! Not Peckham multiplexes where people go "Brraaaaaaap! Braaaaap!" at the screen! 

We leave our back doors open here, dont you know? AND we dont need kevlar vests or a police escort to go shopping!


----------



## Poi E (Apr 2, 2008)

What the heck is this "Evelyn" north of New X?


----------



## oryx (Apr 2, 2008)

hipipol said:


> The map made me realise our house is bounded on three side by borders to Lewisham!!!!!



 There's a little gap onto Southwark from our ward...........

me kevlar vest's on order.....

AFAIK there's no cinema at all in Lewisham, never mind an arts one! We have to go to Greenwich or Brixton.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2008)

Lewisham cinema closed down 20 or so years ago. There have been various rumours over the years about the council trying and failing to entice cinema chains back, but there just wasnt the space- but now there is Yay!

Still we've got a British Tenpin Bowling Association approved Bowling Centre


----------



## brix (Apr 2, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Lewisham cinema closed down 20 or so years ago. There have been various rumours over the years about the council trying and failing to entice cinema chains back, but there just wasnt the space- but now there is Yay!
> 
> Still we've got a British Tenpin Bowling Association approved Bowling Centre




I grew up round there.  Got my ears pierced in Chiesman's, watched the original Rocky at that cinema, hung out at the bowling alley... 

Can't believe the cinema closed down 20 years ago  I'm getting old


----------



## oryx (Apr 2, 2008)

brix said:


> Got my ears pierced in Chiesman's,



Partner is Lewisham born'n'bred, & is always on about Chiesman's when we go to Lewisham! Apparently they had a walkway to the shop built when the one-way was built. 

My Lewisham question: what is, or was, the ancient-looking wall in the middle of the one-way?

It is to Lewisham what the Submarine is to the Brixton/Camberwell border!


----------



## brix (Apr 2, 2008)

oryx said:


> Partner is Lewisham born'n'bred, & is always on about Chiesman's when we go to Lewisham! Apparently they had a walkway to the shop built when the one-way was built.
> 
> My Lewisham question: what is, or was, the ancient-looking wall in the middle of the one-way?
> 
> It is to Lewisham what the Submarine is to the Brixton/Camberwell border!




They did have a walkway; I remember it well!  I tried to find a picture but failed 

However, I did find this picture of the shopping experience in Lewisham in the past http://www.ideal-homes.org.uk/lewisham/lewisham/james-collingwood-draper-1901.htm  Things have changed a bit since then...

No idea about the wall I'm afraid.  Anyone else know?


----------



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2008)

brix said:


> I grew up round there. Got my ears pierced in Chiesman's, watched the original Rocky at that cinema, hung out at the bowling alley...
> 
> Can't believe the cinema closed down 20 years ago. I'm getting old.


I vaguely remember Lewisham Cinema being near St Stephen’s Church so this photo looks like the right location. Those buildings either side of the cinema are still there!






However these photos are also labelled 'Lewisham Odeon.' This kind of looks like where the second entrance to the shopping centre is? The one near Natwest? Was there a cinema there? 



 




Ive just read that the old Catford Cinema has been renovated by the Universal Church for the Kingdom of God as a 'place of worship, conference centre and library.' Arent they the shower of shits invoolved in the Victoria Climbie abuse? 

Lewisham is the only London borough with no cinema.


----------



## softybabe (Apr 2, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Ive just read that the old Catford Cinema has been renovated by the Universal Church for the Kingdom of God as a 'place of worship, conference centre and library.' Arent they the shower of shits invoolved in the Victoria Climbie abuse?
> 
> Lewisham is the only London borough with no cinema.



Good pics!

Yup, 'tis the shower of shit peeps  

I can't believe we have no cinemas in Lewisham...i used to love going to the catford cinema although towards its end days 'tis was pretty grime in there


----------



## softybabe (Apr 2, 2008)

hang on...is Surrey Quays not part of the borough?


----------



## Melinda (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats Rotherhithe I think , if that's true, then its deffo not Lewisham.


----------



## ethel (Apr 3, 2008)

waitrose have put in a planning application for over the road from me.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 3, 2008)

Waitrose in Hither Green?!

We're gentrifying! 

---
E2a Bloody hell that was quick indexing! Was looking up reaction to the waitrose application and this thread was third! Go Sarahluv! Poor Co-op!


----------



## Melinda (Apr 3, 2008)

*Lewisham Odeon, 1932 *Pics from here:http://www.cinephoto2.co.uk/odeon_lewisham_1932_thumbs.htm


The Foyer;






The Auditorium;






Also turns out it was a proper *major* music venue before it closed! Older Urbs will laugh and roll heir eyes at me- but really I didnt know! Just look who played! 



The Who- 18 Oct 1970:

Thin Lizzy- played several times between 1971 and 1979

David Bowie played in May 1973

Deep Purple- 12 May 1974

Black Sabbath-21-Oct. 1975

Chuck Berry- played in 1973 and again in 1975


The Cure - 13 Oct. 1979 

Queen (?!)- 20 Dec.1979 

Squeeze (local boys!)- December 1979 

Adam and the Ants- 29 Nov 1980- 

The Clash- Monday 18 Feb 1980


----------



## Poi E (Apr 3, 2008)

God it looked stunning! When did they knock it down? The foyer was a nice bit of deco, which you don't see much of in London.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2008)

Poi E said:


> What the heck is this "Evelyn" north of New X?



init! and 'catford south' ffs!


softybabe said:


> hang on...is Surrey Quays not part of the borough?



oh dear love, stop expanding your small borough, t'ain't that big!!


----------



## Melinda (Apr 3, 2008)

Im not sure of the exact dates of it closing/ being knocked down- everything suggests early 1980s. 
I vaguely remember seeing cartoons there as a toddler-some of my earliest memories- huge colour screen- that would be '83/84? maybe.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 3, 2008)

Lewisham features prominently in The Clash's  'Bankrobber' video!




			
				 concert review said:
			
		

> The video has clips  of the gig, *plus Baker and Johnny running up Lewisham High Street (!!),* and
> outside the Odeon and inside at the ticket office.



From the vid, it looks like the Bank at issue was the Barclays on the corner of High St and Lewis Grove?  


Lewisham WAY before the pedestrianisation!





Look, its the Clocktower!





The Clocktower again, with Chiesmans' in the background (Now a Fitness First and a Yates's!






Full bankrobber video featuring Lewisham High Street of yester-year!: 


The Clash @Lewisham Odeon concert footage: 


Concert review here: http://homepage.mac.com/blackmarket...8 Lewisham Odeon/80-02-18 Lewisham Odeon.html


----------



## ethel (Apr 3, 2008)

apparently that yates has closed down. 

i'll have to watch that video later!


----------



## Poi E (Apr 3, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Im not sure of the exact dates of it closing/ being knocked down- everything suggests early 1980s.
> I vaguely remember seeing cartoons there as a toddler-some of my earliest memories- huge colour screen- that would be '83/84? maybe.



I wonder what happened to all those lovely fittings...crushed with the wrecking ball I guess


----------



## Nixon (Apr 3, 2008)

yates has closed down


----------



## Andy the Don (Apr 4, 2008)

Nixon said:


> yates has closed down


 
You are upset by this..??

Think on the bright side no more pools of blood to avoid early Saturday & sunday morning. It was a shit pub anyway.


----------



## Poi E (Apr 4, 2008)

Awful place. Perhaps it will be replaced by something quality, like a Wetherspoons.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh when did it close down?!   No great loss!

Lewisham closes down at 6.00pm, there is a such paucity of decent bars and restaurants and hopefully something decent will take over the space soon.
A super big Morleys? What's the betting on a jumbo poundshop?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 4, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Oh when did it close down?!   No great loss!
> 
> Lewisham closes down at 6.00pm, there is a such paucity of decent bars and restaurants .


I used to like the Fox and Firkin  I have'nt been in there for a drink for years but I hear it's still an alright pub


----------



## hipipol (Apr 7, 2008)

*Oddly enough....*

Here in Southwark it turns out as a baby, though I lived only a mile or so away, it was in LEWISHAM!!!!!!
I doubt I shall survive this knowledge......


PS The Evelyn bit is cos John E had a house there and a garden which was much vaunted by garden lovers of the day
Suspect ol Doc Johnson wrote most of his dictinary in Lewisham too, having filled his own house off Fleet St with retired whores, alky struck off doctors and geezers with less than the usual number of limbs - too busy there for the ol lexicographical research like


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm full of nostalgia having read this thread....Chiesmans.....the Odeon (where despite it being enormous you could queue for ages on a Saturday and not get in).  There was also a funny little two screen cinema "Studio 6 & 7" I think it was called.  

If you venture a bit out of the centre of Lewisham, the Jolly Farmers near the hospital is a nice pub and the Ladywell Tavern is being rennovated, promising "real ale, good food" so we live in hope.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 7, 2008)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I used to like the Fox and Firkin  I have'nt been in there for a drink for years but I hear it's still an alright pub


I loved the Fox! They had a pianist and right old sing song on a Friday night!

My Friday would be-  The Fox >> Dew Drop Inn, NewCross >> The Venue, New Cross.

Clarsy- thats me!


----------



## boohoo (Apr 7, 2008)

Another Venue person!! Went to the Fox once and the Dewdrop a couple of times.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 7, 2008)

Mountsfield Park looking gloriously wintry in the snow.


















Any one have photos of Manor House Gardens?


----------



## brix (Apr 7, 2008)

Melinda said:


> I loved the Fox! They had a pianist and right old sing song on a Friday night!
> 
> My Friday would be-  The Fox >> Dew Drop Inn, NewCross >> The Venue, New Cross.
> 
> Clarsy- thats me!



Oh I used to really enjoy that singalong at the Fox  

And that Friday night sounds like a typical night out for me circa 1988.  Happy days


----------



## Melinda (Apr 7, 2008)

boohoo said:


> Another Venue person!! Went to the Fox once and the Dewdrop a couple of times.


YAY! Spangles is/ was too!

Shippy too I think!

Were you an Upstairs Venue Person or a Downstairs Mainfloor Person?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 7, 2008)

Melinda said:


> YAY! Spangles is/ was too!
> 
> Shippy too I think!
> 
> Were you an Upstairs Venue Person or a Downstairs Mainfloor Person?



Upstairs Venue!  I still have a couple of flyers somewhere!


----------



## Nixon (Apr 8, 2008)

Andy the Don said:


> You are upset by this..??
> 
> Think on the bright side no more pools of blood to avoid early Saturday & sunday morning. It was a shit pub anyway.



it was cheap and alright during the day or for super early "going out to some where proper" drinks and whenever i went there someone would give me a line or two..it had it's perks for me  .that wetherspoons on the high street i won't go near.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 8, 2008)

Melinda said:


> YAY! Spangles is/ was too!
> 
> Shippy too I think!
> 
> Were you an Upstairs Venue Person or a Downstairs Mainfloor Person?



nope... i just was past it  every day going to work


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 10, 2008)

Melinda said:


> YAY! Spangles is/ was too!
> 
> Shippy too I think!
> 
> Were you an Upstairs Venue Person or a Downstairs Mainfloor Person?



definately *was* - i stopped going in early 92 - before the change of management and the tribute bands.

but yes - drink at the dewy first, and then upstairs.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 12, 2008)

I got a letter today from Wavelengths leisure centre in Deptford where I am a member,  looks like I'm going to have to use the centre at Ladywell from the start of May cos Wavelenghts is shutting down for 6 weeks while they finish the new pool. From what I remember the pool at Ladywell is really good but it's a shame they don't have a steam room or a sauna there like they do at Wavelengths -I'm going to miss that. 
Still I'm looking forward to the new  25 metre pool that we're be getting at Wavelengths when it reopens


----------



## Melinda (Apr 12, 2008)

DBD- Im reasonably sure that Ladywell have a steam room....? Either a steam room or a Turkish Bath. Possibly 

I usually got to Beckenham Spa because it feels like a lush treat. It won 'Best Public Swimming Pool in the UK 2004'  in The Independent. 

Anyway, what happened to the decision to build a Secondary school on the Ladywell baths site? And are Forest Hill Baths still closed?


----------



## oryx (Apr 12, 2008)

Melinda said:


> And are Forest Hill Baths still closed?



Yes - going to be demolished. 

I'm glad I'm not that into swimming any more - with Forest Hill & Deptford both closed, Ladywell (my nearest one) must be well overcrowded and I won't go to The Bridge in Sydenham any more since the time I found a turd in the showers.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 12, 2008)

Melinda said:


> DBD- Im reasonably sure that Ladywell have a steam room....? Either a steam room or a Turkish Bath. Possibly


I've been told they used to have a Turkish Bath at Ladywell  but they closed it down when Wavelenghts opened their steam room (which is probally why the sauna/steam room gets really packed sometimes) There is a sauna at The Bridge but I'm not going there, I went there once before and it was tiny and looked like it had'nt been cleaned for months 
I might check out Beckenham Spa while Wavelengths is shut...


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 12, 2008)

Hmm, Ladywell baths.  Not gossip, but a historical anecdote: Ladywell baths were used as a temporary mortuary for some of the victims of the Lewisham train crash in 1957.  Here endeth the cheery thoughts for a Saturday afternooon.


----------



## oryx (Apr 12, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> Hmm, Ladywell baths.  Not gossip, but a historical anecdote: Ladywell baths were used as a temporary mortuary for some of the victims of the Lewisham train crash in 1957.  Here endeth the cheery thoughts for a Saturday afternooon.



That's interesting, though sad. 

It would have been the old Ladywell baths, which are being redeveloped (as housing I think) - the current building is, I would say, 1960s.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Apr 12, 2008)

oryx said:


> Yes - going to be demolished.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not that into swimming any more - with Forest Hill & Deptford both closed, Ladywell (my nearest one) must be well overcrowded and I won't go to The Bridge in Sydenham any more since the time I found a turd in the showers.



Demolished? Says who? The last I heard they were going to be refurbished.


----------



## oryx (Apr 12, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> Demolished? Says who? The last I heard they were going to be refurbished.



Says Lewisham Council:

http://www.lewisham.gov.uk/LeisureAndCulture/SportAndLeisure/NewDevelopments/ForestHillPools/


----------



## Melinda (Apr 21, 2008)

Oryx you are right about the housing on the Ladywell Baths site  but not before the new 25m pool in Loampit Vale is built in 2010. 

http://www.lewisham.gov.uk/Environm...Regeneration/RevitalisingLoampitVale/FAQs.htm

Still I supposed it better than sticking a large secondary school on the site, bang in the centre of Lewisham.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 21, 2008)

Ooh! From looking up the pools stuff- I found out about the  Blackheath Bike and Kite Festival. 
The weekend of the 14/ 15 June, 11- 4pm.  

Should be worth a look.  Anyone up for a Blackheath meet up? Drinks @ The Princess of Wales on the Heath?


----------



## hipipol (Apr 21, 2008)

That pub changed its name I'm sure - used to live near it, years later went back and there was the sign with big pic of she who died beside the "oily bedhopper" as Big Phil, The Kilted Greek would have it.

Its not bad but the Hare and Billet is funnier


----------



## Melinda (Apr 21, 2008)

The Hare and Billet is lovely and they do food too. 
It got made over 21s the summer I turned 15 and finally looked old enough to pass for 18. The bastards!

The 3 Tuns changed hands a few years back- its a chain bar now. Oneils, The POW is still the POW!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 22, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Ooh! From looking up the pools stuff- I found out about the  Blackheath Bike and Kite Festival.
> The weekend of the 14/ 15 June, 11- 4pm.
> 
> Should be worth a look.  Anyone up for a Blackheath meet up? Drinks @ The Princess of Wales on the Heath?



sounds good, I'll be up for that


----------



## hipipol (Apr 22, 2008)

*The Kite things spectacular*

loads of interesting stuff, piles of kites being flown by one guy

If its real windy some of them need to be nailed down


----------



## Maggot (Apr 30, 2008)

Does anyone know what this building is: http://www.pbase.com/maggot/image/96387179 

It's enormous, yet there's no signs telling you what it is.  Very sinister.


----------



## Fictionist (Apr 30, 2008)

Is that not Citibank?


----------



## Melinda (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup, its the new Citibank building  Went up 2 years ago? 

Spillover from the original Citibank tower across the road.

Ugly as hell and sign of the ties, from there all the way down to the transport interchange will be filled with ugly towers- under the Gateway project


----------



## Andy the Don (May 1, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Does anyone know what this building is: http://www.pbase.com/maggot/image/96387179
> 
> It's enormous, yet there's no signs telling you what it is. Very sinister.


 
Its a data/server housing building for one of the large investment banks. Also a strandby/emergency trading room. Most opf the floors are just taken up by racks & racks of servers. A very secure building judging by the security.


----------



## Poi E (May 1, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Ugly as hell



I don't mind it, Could have been a lot worse....gherkin/shard of arse steel and glass blechhh


----------



## Brainaddict (May 1, 2008)

I'd just like to say that the new health centre being built next to new cross station is bobbins. It has fake wood panelling all over that looks shit now and in a few years time will look much shitter I'm sure:
http://www.buschowhenley.co.uk/projects/healthcare/003.htm

The inside looks okay, but the outside? What were they thinking?


----------



## Maggot (May 1, 2008)

Poi E said:


> I don't mind it, Could have been a lot worse....gherkin/


 I can't believe you like that ugly toytown building more than the Gherkin!


----------



## Melinda (May 15, 2008)

The man charged with murdering Jimmy Mizen lived on Milborough Crescent. He's been remanded till August.

Ive been avoidng the memorial, the sorrow and shock is just palpable.


----------



## Poi E (May 15, 2008)

Maggot said:


> I can't believe you like that ugly toytown building more than the Gherkin!



It is functional, to my mind does not stand out too dramatically from the surroundings, which is its intent.

You can't compare the buildings, but within their settings I think that the Gherkin is a massive disappointment: ungainly building, takes little advantage of natural light (compare Canary Wharf) and a let down close-up. But I'm not a fan of architectural testosterone masquerading as style.


----------



## hipipol (May 16, 2008)

*Kite Ting*

was it last Saturday?

Got to Blackheath a bit late, well I've busted my ankle so have been a bit less mobile of late - went to see  guys at the Blackheath Assembly rooms
There were still oads of peeps with kites of various forms all over the Heath Itself


----------



## monsterbunny (May 16, 2008)

Ah, an I luuurve Lewisham thread.  As long as it keeps those other boroughs at bay...where we have to go when we want to watch a film.


----------



## Melinda (May 16, 2008)

hipipol said:


> was it last Saturday?
> 
> Got to Blackheath a bit late, well I've busted my ankle so have been a bit less mobile of late - went to see  guys at the Blackheath Assembly rooms
> There were still oads of peeps with kites of various forms all over the Heath Itself


The main Lewisham Council sponsored Bike and Kite Festival isnt till June 14/ 15, from  11- 4pm. 

People still up for a meet up at the Hare and Billet/ Princess of Wales- DBD? 
We can do a meet up thread closer to the time?

So people are flying kites most weekends? Great opportunity for photos! I might pop up.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 16, 2008)

Melinda said:


> The main Lewisham Council sponsored Bike and Kite Festival isnt till June 14/ 15, from  11- 4pm.
> 
> People still up for a meet up at the Hare and Billet/ Princess of Wales- DBD?
> .



yes, I'm still up for that


----------



## Roadkill (May 17, 2008)

The Hare and Billet in Blackheath?  I'd certainly come to that.


----------



## oryx (May 17, 2008)

Oh, sod it, was just about to post I'd be up for it then remembered we're on holiday!

Could be worse - I could have foregone it for being at work.....


----------



## moon (May 17, 2008)

I've only ever lived on the borders of Lewisham, the Ferrier estate in Kidbrooke for 10 years and now the Bromley end of Downham, cant say i've ever liked the place to be honest.....


----------



## softybabe (May 18, 2008)

oryx said:


> Oh, sod it, was just about to post I'd be up for it then remembered we're on holiday!
> 
> Could be worse - I could have foregone it for being at work.....



same here  wld have been nice like


----------



## Melinda (Jun 13, 2008)

Quick bump

The Bike and Kite Festival is this weekend! 






Details on here:  http://www.lewisham.gov.uk/NewsAndEvents/Events/BikeAndKiteFestival.htm


----------



## monsterbunny (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the timely reminder, Melinda.  There's a lot going on this weekend.  I'm doing the Coin St bash on Saturday afternoon.  This looks good for Sunday.


----------



## Andy the Don (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks Melinda looks like the rain will hold off so good for a family picnic..


----------



## Melinda (Jun 23, 2008)

Lewisham People's Day is coming up quick! Saturday 12th July- 12-7. Loads of stuff for kids and families- the BookBus is back! 

Dirty South have a stage! I may consider coming up.  Ive been to Dirty South a couple of times since ScifiSam mentioned it. 

Dubversion worked People's Day last year and said it was alright, in the end I regretted boycotting it. Hopefully the dead-eyed knuckleheads from New Cross and West Norwood have continue to have something better to do that day. 

Full line up and details of the family day out here: 

http://www.lewisham.gov.uk/NR/rdonl...04B-E9C7FA598D14/0/PRINTPROOFOFPROGRAMMEb.pdf


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 11, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Lewisham People's Day is coming up quick! Saturday 12th July- 12-7. Loads of stuff for kids and families- the BookBus is back!
> 
> Dirty South have a stage! I may consider coming up.  Ive been to Dirty South a couple of times since ScifiSam mentioned it.
> 
> ...



Bump! - cos it's tomorrow (Robert Elms has just said he's going to be talking about it  on his show today) Unfortunalty I'll be unable to attend this year cos  it clashes with The Event in Southwark Park (Heatwave are playing there)


----------



## Melinda (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry for the C+P but I dont think the gateway campaign have updated their site yet- But they have just sent round this update. 






 "... our request for a public inquiry was turned down, I think we were all pretty disillusioned with the whole process 
which seemed to be driven by political manoeuvring and vested interest rather than reasoned argument.

I thought you may be interested in the following, most of which seems to indicate there is a major rethink going on regarding Gateway."



> *05/09/2008*
> Interview with the mayor in which he states:
> 
> "We're in final discussions about some of the legal aspects of the planning consent that Lewisham Council granted."
> ...






> *24/06/08*
> Interview with Heidi Alexander (deputy mayor of Lewisham and  cabinet member for regeneration), in which she states:
> 
> "In Lewisham Town Centre, we are currently awaiting a detailed application and we hope that work will start next year on the road layout, rivers and services".
> ...






> *15/02/08*
> First indications that the developers may be having second thoughts on the development:
> 
> http://www.propertyweek.com/story.asp?sectioncode=530&storycode=3106204&c=1


----------



## Melinda (Jan 27, 2009)

Two Lib Dem Councillors (Blackheath and Downham) are standing down in Lewisham, forcing by-elections next month. 

Duwayne Brooks (Stephen Lawrence's friend) is standing for the Lib Dems in Downham. 

http://www.lewishamlibdems.org.uk/images/sites/84.234.17.197-4890373e9670d9.30243680/27.jpeg


Tess Culnane- is standing for the BNP- Devastating exposé of her here. 

http://savecatford.org/cblog/


----------



## softybabe (Jan 27, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Two Lib Dem Councillors (Blackheath and Downham) are standing down in Lewisham, forcing by-elections next month.
> 
> Duwayne Brooks (Stephen Lawrence's friend) is standing for the Lib Dems in Downham.



Thanks for the heads up...I shall cast my vote when the time comes


----------



## Melinda (Jan 27, 2009)

Its weird, the more I read about that f*cking BNP woman Tess Culnane, the more disgusting she seems. 
She has literally been a member/ stood for office in every far right party possible. 

Even the BNP have denounced the BPP as being 'too extreme.'


----------



## Melinda (Jan 27, 2009)

Im loving catching up with whats happening at home.  I miss it

The substantial Firemaster buildings on Hither Green Lane/Lanier Road are being converted into studio spaces for artists. 





Studios are being advertised on Gumtree. http://www.gumtree.com/london/89/28428289.html


----------



## cesare (Jan 27, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Its weird, the more I read about that f*cking BNP woman Tess Culnane, the more disgusting she seems.
> She has literally been a member/ stood for office in every far right party possible.
> 
> Even the BNP have denounced the BPP as being 'too extreme.'



I'd describe it as 'distanced' rather than denounced. Have you posted the link on the thread about the report on white working class racism (lol)?


----------



## Melinda (Jan 27, 2009)

You are so right to correct me! I was projecting I think!  It's absolutely expediancy rather than denunciation. 


Ha! Ive been avoiding that WWC thread! Feel free to  post the link  there though, the blog seem to have catalogued local right wing movements quite closely. 

I might come in a bit later to cheerlead, on the off chance you'd need it


----------



## cesare (Jan 27, 2009)

Melinda said:


> You are so right to correct me! I was projecting I think!  It's absolutely expediancy rather than denunciation.
> 
> 
> Ha! Ive been avoiding that WWC thread! Feel free to  post the link  there though, the blog seem to have catalogued local right wing movements quite closely.
> ...



All part of their plan ain't it. Welcome her back to the fold cos there's more chance of her getting elected on their ticket. Kinell.

I don't have time for a discussion on there so might just post it as something they might want to read, there's plenty there that'd be interested in it.

Cheers


----------



## Melinda (Jan 28, 2009)

I saw you posted the blog  Ace! 


In Hither Green News  - Ive just found out from another Forum that we may have a new neighborhood drinking establishment 

*Cordell's* -The 'new' delicatessen /sandwich shop by Hither Green Station's West Entrance (the junction of Springbank and Duncrevie Road) has applied for and been awarded a drinking licence 

Since the demise of the Spotted Cow, there has only been The Station Pub to drink in.   

The drinks licence details....
Mon - Sun 10.00am - 11.00pm 
Late refreshment 11.00pm 12.00am 

No entertainment allowed 
All table and chairs outside the permises to be removed by 9.30pm.


----------



## Andy the Don (Jan 29, 2009)

Wondered what Cordells will do with their licence..?? A small bistro perhaps or even a winebar. Anyhow I give it eighteen months at the most. 
I now sometimes go to the Tigers Head, Lee Green, to watch the footie, much less threatening atmosphere than the "Scaffolders Arms" (The Station) with its vertical drinking Peckham Rolex wearing clientele. At the Tigers Head you can sit a view the big screen, excellent jukebox and 50p for a game of pool and big beer garden which has bbqs in the summer


----------



## hipipol (Jan 29, 2009)

Andy the Don said:


> Wondered what Cordells will do with their licence..?? A small bistro perhaps or even a winebar. Anyhow I give it eighteen months at the most.
> I now sometimes go to the Tigers Head, Lee Green, to watch the footie, much less threatening atmosphere than the "Scaffolders Arms" (The Station) with its vertical drinking Peckham Rolex wearing clientele. At the Tigers Head you can sit a view the big screen, excellent jukebox and 50p for a game of pool and big beer garden which has bbqs in the summer



I know tha bar of which you speak - best avoided

However I must take task with your description of the "Peckham Rolex" wearers. I am sure they purchased these fakes within the confines of their own fair borough - there is no need to sully the name of fair peckham with such slights
We only have a large enough supply of knock off timepieces for our homegrown thugs - we do not export them accross the border like!!


----------



## Andy the Don (Jan 29, 2009)

hipipol.. a Peckham Rolex..







Geddit..


----------



## hipipol (Jan 29, 2009)

Andy the Don said:


> hipipol.. a Peckham Rolex..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, is good joke yes


I will of course be referring to the same as Lewisham Secondas!!!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 29, 2009)

Ive just found out that the massive post office in the town  centre has been closed, and moved to WHSmiths. When did that happen?

Whats the point in having a massive an empty building in the middle of town?

And so one of the largest London Borough now doesnt have a post office accessible from the high street?

What bollocks.


----------



## cesare (Jan 29, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Ive just found out that the massive post office in the town  centre has been closed, and moved to WHSmiths. When did that happen?
> 
> Whats the point in having a massive an empty building in the middle of town?
> 
> ...



Iirc, SOLFED did some leafletting and/or pledging about that, ages ago now, possibly 18months. That whole Post Office Counters thing is a pile of pants ... trouble is that people tend to concentrate on the Mail aspect when there's any industrial action and RM seemed to have achieved this Post Office Counters thing under people's noses. All of a sudden the great day dawns when there's a massive building empty and huge queues in Smiths.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, true.  Apathy bites us all in the arse in the end. 

I have never seen that post office with fewer than 15 -20 people in the queue. 
Frequently the queue would snake entirely around the hall. 

Woking has closed now too, again moved into Smiths.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 29, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Ive just found out that the massive post office in the town  centre has been closed, and moved to WHSmiths. When did that happen?
> 
> Whats the point in having a massive an empty building in the middle of town?
> 
> ...


 Exactly the same thing has happened in Bromley and Woolwich. I wonder if this is a South London Thing or national. i shall start a thread.


----------



## cesare (Jan 29, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Yeah, true.  Apathy bites us all in the arse in the end.
> 
> I have never seen that post office with fewer than 15 -20 people in the queue.
> Frequently the queue would snake entirely around the hall.
> ...



It seems to take a lot to gee up the general public into concerted action eh. Maybe it's all part of that 'stiff upper lip' thing ... complaints then take it on the chin and move on ... 

I sometimes wonder where the line is where people say 'enough'. What galvanises people? 

I cast my mind back to the Lewisham riot back in the late 70s and wonder how the hell we got to the point where Tessa Culnane is standing for election in the area with nary a peep out of the locals.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 29, 2009)

Ha! 

I have just this second done a rant about the Lewisham riots (and been reminded that Im not old enough to remember them!!) and the French and Train ticket prices!


E2a- Just noticed Maggots post- we've totally been sleep walking. I'll wait for your thread.


----------



## cesare (Jan 29, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Exactly the same thing has happened in Bromley and Woolwich. I wonder if this is a South London Thing or national. i shall start a thread.



It's national. The more political posters have been banging on about it for fucking ages on various message boards. But, as in real life, political people end up arguing amongst themselves rather than engaging with the general populace.


----------



## cesare (Jan 29, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Ha!
> 
> I have just this second done a rant about the Lewisham riots (and been reminded that Im not old enough to remember them!!) and the French and Train ticket prices!
> 
> ...



"You're not old enough to remember the Lewisham riots, you got x y and z wrong - I was *there* What actually happened was blah blah blah drone drone drone. What we need to do is _this_ and the swappies are cunts and as for the <insert whichever lefty group> they haven't got a hope. We need a public meeting to discuss this PROPERLY and GET SOME SUPPORT" 

Exit Melinda in exasperation


----------



## softybabe (Jan 29, 2009)

Andy the Don said:


> Wondered what Cordells will do with their licence..?? A small bistro perhaps or even a winebar. Anyhow I give it eighteen months at the most.
> I now sometimes go to the Tigers Head, Lee Green, to watch the footie, much less threatening atmosphere than the "Scaffolders Arms" (The Station) with its vertical drinking Peckham Rolex wearing clientele. At the Tigers Head you can sit a view the big screen, excellent jukebox and 50p for a game of pool and big beer garden which has bbqs in the summer



what the story with the Tigers Head and New Tigers Head across the road from each other???  Is it one and same pub extended across the road?


----------



## Chz (Jan 30, 2009)

I used to say the worst part about living in Deptford was being in Lewisham... But now it doesn't even qualify as a neighbourhood. It used to be its own borough, for fuck's sake!


----------



## Andy the Don (Jan 30, 2009)

softybabe said:


> what the story with the Tigers Head and New Tigers Head across the road from each other??? Is it one and same pub extended across the road?


 
Good question there was, now closed, Tigers Head down the A21 towards Bromley, just opposite B&Q as well as another Tigers Head in Bromley town centre. Four pubs with the same name a few miles apart.. Anyone know the story why..??


----------



## Melinda (Feb 4, 2009)

Chz said:


> I used to say the worst part about living in Deptford was being in Lewisham... But now it doesn't even qualify as a neighbourhood. It used to be its own borough, for fuck's sake!


Weird how perceptions change, I always disliked Deptford; I associated it with ugly run down estates and the filth and litter of the market. 

Now its all artisans, cafes and painters.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 4, 2009)

Has anyone been sledging in Mountsfield Park? Ive missed out on the fun.

Its hills and gradients go from mighty steep to friendly and gentle 


Clicker- Have you and your family had fun?


----------



## softybabe (Feb 4, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Weird how perceptions change, I always disliked Deptford; I associated it with ugly run down estates and the filth and litter of the market.
> 
> Now its all artisans, cafes and painters.



I'm with you on the hate campaign of Deptford.  Deptford was my first glimpse of London after Heathrow airport; needless to say I wanted the first flight back home  Pepsy estate  

Did you see the prog about the regeneration of the estate...gawd...it sure looks different now but still has some dark dark parts


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2009)

softybabe said:


> I'm with you on the hate campaign of Deptford.  Deptford was my first glimpse of London after Heathrow airport; needless to say I wanted the first flight back home  Pepsy estate
> 
> Did you see the prog about the regeneration of the estate...gawd...it sure looks different now but still has some dark dark parts



Pepys 
fizzy on the brain


----------



## softybabe (Feb 4, 2009)

ddraig said:


> Pepys
> fizzy on the brain




 yup!


----------



## MikeMcc (Feb 5, 2009)

Bloody hell, this thread has brought back some memories.

When we move down to London we used to live in one of the flats above Catford Nick and used to go to the 'Peter Pans' playground at the junction with the road to Beckenham.  I used to go and watch the saturday matinee at Catford Cinema with a bag full of sweets.  There used to be an open air swimming pool at Bellingham too.

As a teenager I saw Girlschool in concert with Diamond Head as a supporting band at Lewisham Odean.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 6, 2009)

softybabe said:


> I'm with you on the hate campaign of Deptford.  Deptford was my first glimpse of London after Heathrow airport; needless to say I wanted the first flight back home  Pepsy estate
> 
> Did you see the prog about the regeneration of the estate...gawd...it sure looks different now but still has some dark dark parts



Yes, I remember that programme, 'The Tower.' It was a pretty decent if inevitably depressing profile of a rapidly changing area, there were a couple of threads about it at the time. 

Lewisham Council didnt come out well from it. 

I see that Tower (the Z apartments??) only from the train window now.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 6, 2009)

Hither Green in the Snow-  a guy on a Lewisham forum put this together. Made me miss home 

Its fun to play 'name that road!'  Lets see how Andy the Don et al get on!  

http://www.hithergreen.org.uk/video/hither_green_snow.php


----------



## ethel (Feb 6, 2009)

http://flickr.com/photos/sarahluv/sets/72157613264881758/


----------



## clicker (Feb 6, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Hither Green in the Snow-  a guy on a Lewisham forum put this together. Made me miss home
> 
> Its fun to play 'name that road!'  Lets see how Andy the Don et al get on!
> 
> http://www.hithergreen.org.uk/video/hither_green_snow.php



Easy peasy...startes off on Springbank...past the breakers yeard, into Pascoe Rd.....along Ennersdale  watch out for the learner drivers....past the Station Hotel pub...along Rath-something...quick foray into SE12 almost with Manor Lane and eventually ending up back on Hither Green Lane...past what was the hospital and in and out of the new housing estate.

Yes...Mountsfield Park was the Cresta Run...an estate agents for sale board proved the best imprompt sledge and fun was had by all!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 6, 2009)

they had Verdant Lane and sham endz on skycops tonight, little scamps on peds crackdown mission


----------



## softybabe (Feb 6, 2009)

ddraig said:


> they had Verdant Lane and sham endz on skycops tonight, little scamps on peds crackdown mission


----------



## softybabe (Feb 6, 2009)

clicker said:


> Easy peasy...startes off on Springbank...past the breakers yeard, into Pascoe Rd.....along Ennersdale  watch out for the learner drivers....past the Station Hotel pub...along Rath-something...quick foray into SE12 almost with Manor Lane and eventually ending up back on Hither Green Lane...*past what was the hospital and in and out of the new housing estate.
> *
> Yes...Mountsfield Park was the Cresta Run...an estate agents for sale board proved the best imprompt sledge and fun was had by all!



Is that all done up now...last time i heard a mate was waiting eagerly for the new Tesco and pub


----------



## ddraig (Feb 6, 2009)

softybabe said:


>



wha u sayin???


----------



## softybabe (Feb 6, 2009)

ddraig said:


> wha u sayin???



u seem to find it funny dissing my endz


----------



## ddraig (Feb 6, 2009)

softybabe said:


> u seem to find it funny dissing my endz



no, i used to live on verdant lane init tho, u dissin my one time endz? are you tho?


----------



## softybabe (Feb 6, 2009)

ddraig said:


> no, i used to live on verdant lane init tho, u dissin my one time endz? are you tho?



face... bothered?


----------



## clicker (Feb 7, 2009)

softybabe said:


> Is that all done up now...last time i heard a mate was waiting eagerly for the new Tesco and pub



Theres a little Tesco Express in there, a huge housing estate ( with glass balconies to give it an air of grandeur) and a health centre....no pub....and I think a do not disturb order was slapped on the huge Indian Bean tree and old hospital clocktower that both stood in the hospital grounds.....as they're both still there.


----------



## softybabe (Feb 7, 2009)

clicker said:


> Theres a little Tesco Express in there, a huge housing estate ( with glass balconies to give it an air of grandeur) and a health centre....no pub....and I think a do not disturb order was slapped on the huge Indian Bean tree and old hospital clocktower that both stood in the hospital grounds.....as they're both still there.



oh dear...my mate thought it was gonna be the next best thing since sliced bread


----------



## clicker (Feb 7, 2009)

softybabe said:


> oh dear...my mate thought it was gonna be the next best thing since sliced bread




I hope he takes disappointment well. He could always buy a pre packed sarnie and eat it under the shade of the preserved Bean Tree to regain his mojo.


----------



## softybabe (Feb 7, 2009)

clicker said:


> I hope he takes disappointment well. He could always buy a pre packed sarnie and eat it under the shade of the preserved Bean Tree to regain his mojo.



she....and she doesnt like disappointments...she will throw a wobbly  but i'm sure she knows what's happened by now cos she's nearer to the site than I am


----------



## ethel (Feb 7, 2009)

i live on the site


----------



## softybabe (Feb 7, 2009)

sarahluv said:


> i live on the site



oh!  we're on almost straight line from each other    come round for cuppa one of these days 

How is it?  I've driven past a few times...looks quite


----------



## Andy the Don (Feb 8, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Its fun to play 'name that road!' Lets see how Andy the Don et al get on!


 
I saw my house.. 
And he was driving way too fast for the conditions..


----------



## ddraig (Feb 8, 2009)

you do realise it ws sped up dontcha??


----------



## ethel (Feb 9, 2009)

softybabe said:


> oh!  we're on almost straight line from each other    come round for cuppa one of these days
> 
> How is it?  I've driven past a few times...looks quite



it's grand. not that i'm here much at the minute!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 9, 2009)

sarahluv said:


> it's grand. not that i'm here much at the minute!


I think it is a handsome development and I really enjoyed your photos too  It is so tucked away and no too busy at all. 

Whatever happened to the gym and the cafe's were supposed to spring up even before the economic downtown...


----------



## Bob (Feb 10, 2009)

There's a council by election going on in the Downham ward. One of the two Lib Dem candidates is Duwayne Brooks - who some of you will remember as the guy who was with Stephen Lawrence when he was murdered.

http://lewishamlibdems.org.uk/news/000080/duwayne__jenni_our_5_pledges_for_downham.html



> *From the Lewisham Lib Dem website: *Liberal Democrat by-election hopefuls Duwayne Brooks and Jenni Clutten have launched their 5 pledges to make Downham a better place.
> 
> They are:
> 
> ...


----------



## Melinda (Feb 10, 2009)

Lewisham Libdems certainly are the best most effective local communicators. 


He's up against that Nazi Tess Culnane- see here: http://savecatford.org/


----------



## Andy the Don (Mar 4, 2009)

*It's not the leaving of Lewisham that pains me..*

The house is sold, our lives are packed in boxes and the removal lorry is coming tomorrow.. 
After nearly eight years years it will be goodbye Hither Green. 
I will miss; the park, the homemade cakes from You Don't Bring Me Flowers, the old Irish boy from the hardware store, spotting "Peckham Rolexes" on the ankles of the drinkers in the Station pub, Maggies Cafe in Lewisham, the quick train links into town and being able to post on this thread..


----------



## Melinda (Mar 4, 2009)

Will you be staying in London Andy? It sounds like you're going to miss Hither Green


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 5, 2009)

Andy the Don said:


> The house is sold, our lives are packed in boxes and the removal lorry is coming tomorrow..
> After nearly eight years years it will be goodbye Hither Green.
> I will miss; the park, the homemade cakes from You Don't Bring Me Flowers, the old Irish boy from the hardware store, spotting "Peckham Rolexes" on the ankles of the drinkers in the Station pub, Maggies Cafe in Lewisham, the quick train links into town and being able to post on this thread..





I still post on the Hackney chitter chatter thread, and we left there in 2007!


----------



## Melinda (Apr 10, 2009)

I dont think anyone updated the thread about the by-election a few weeks back. 

"Liberal Democrat candidate, *Duwayne Brooks,* and Liberal Democrat candidate, Jenni Clutten, have been elected as Councillors following the by-election held in Downham ward on Thursday, 19 February 2009."






Tess Culnane didnt poll well, which is a shame because she has been unsuccessfully standing for fash for _decades, _the  BNP/ National Front/ Any passing fash group... 

Here she is chatting to the British People's Party, " a neo nazi party in favour of white separatism, criminalising homosexuality forced expulsion of non-whites and jews."  from here:http://savecatford.org/cblog/





Belated commiserations can be sent to Tess at 	7 Bushey House, Charlesfield, Mottingham, London, SE9 4PP.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 10, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> I still post on the Hackney chitter chatter thread, and we left there in 2007!



Aye, and I post on this one because I live in nearby Greenwich but very much doubt that a 'Greenwich neighbourhoods chitter-chatter' thread would go anywhere...


----------



## cesare (Apr 10, 2009)

The vile Culnane still got more votes than the Greens


----------



## Melinda (Apr 10, 2009)

From the new  BNP - another close call thread it appears the Greens are fucking up all over.  

They have like zero local profile; there was a brief clip of Caroline Lucas giving a speech on tv the other day and it was awful, horribly stilted and awkward.


Roadie, I'd post on a Greenwich and Woolwich thread! But Lewisham claims Blackheath!


----------



## cesare (Apr 10, 2009)

Melinda - how did the BNP fare compared to last time, do you know? Similarly the Greens?


----------



## Melinda (Apr 10, 2009)

Ive just done some reading on the local Greens and now Im slightly confused about their abysmal performance in February. The local campaign must have been woeful. 

There are *six * Green councillors in Lewisham and helped wrench the council away from Labour after 30 odd years. 

The only one I knew of previously was Darren Johnson who stood for General Election in Brockley / New Cross a few times I think. He's on the London Assembly.

Ive just checked and in the 2005 election he polled 11.1%, which according to their site was the second highest green result in the country.


----------



## cesare (Apr 10, 2009)

Is there anything to indicate that some of the Green vote went to the vile Culnane?


----------



## Melinda (Apr 10, 2009)

The Lib Dems have this end of the Borough. The Greens polled poorly in 2006 too (they were  maybe 100 votes down this past February). 






BNP didnt field a candidate in the 2006 elections. The addidtion of Dwayne Brooks to the Lib Dems line up obviously attracted attention this time around. 

Local fash have been seeding rumours about him for ten years now. Check out some of the  Stephen Lawrence threads on here to see. The last big thread I remember was when the Stephen Lawrence Centre  in Deptford had its windows put in. That has some scurrilous shit on it.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 10, 2009)

Ive just checked the 2006 results for the Whitefoot Ward which is the next ward to Downham. 

Three straight Lib Dem wins there too. The 3 Greens poll slightly better than in Downham at 170, 226, 240. 

Tbh, the Lib Dems are very slick in Lewisham, very visible. They represent at so many local events. Everyone hears from them every couple of months with a well put together magazine, and not just in Election years.

They are totally all over local issues- off the top of my head: 
train station security, 
the threat to the frequency of stopping services to Lewisham Station,
 the Lewisham Gateway and transport interchange, 
Mountsfield Park development, 
Manor House Library, 
introducing more local hoppa type bus routes.  

Lest I be labelled, I also occasionally read James Cleverley's  blog  http://jamescleverly.blogspot.com/  But he's forever covering Boris' arse.



Ooh and I just found out Bridget Prentice MP (married to Gordon Prentice MP) is standing down at the next election.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 10, 2009)

cesare said:


> Is there anything to indicate that some of the Green vote went to the vile Culnane?


Why would Green supporters vote for a BNP candidate?


----------



## cesare (Apr 23, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Why would Green supporters vote for a BNP candidate?



Some Green voters are effectively a floating vote. Plus there's all sorts of stuff about far right and Green politics linking in several areas if you have a look at it.


----------



## cesare (Apr 23, 2009)

*Lewisham Bridge Primary school*

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=9044161&posted=1#post9044161

Parents are occupying the school in protest - check out the thread I've just linked to and add your support.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 23, 2009)

In physical terms, not just on the thread.


----------



## cesare (Apr 23, 2009)

Oops, yes should have made that clear. It's just off Loampit Vale for anyone not familiar: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?oe=ut...1.463486,-0.013218&spn=0.005936,0.013175&z=16


----------



## Melinda (Apr 23, 2009)

Shame Im not about, I would have wondered down to have a look. 

Leathersellers are well known; they've been active locally since the foundation of Colfes- and are an integral support for Prendergast and St Mary's Church.  I beleive its an ancient local relationship.


----------



## cesare (Apr 23, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Shame Im not about, I would have wondered down to have a look.
> 
> Leathersellers are well known; they've been active locally since the foundation of Colfes- and are an integral support for Prendergast and St Mary's Church.  I beleive its an ancient local relationship.



Yeah, I know. I went to Prendergast lol *snarl*


----------



## Melinda (Apr 23, 2009)

I worked that out!  

My sister also went there and loved it. You didnt?!


----------



## cesare (Apr 23, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I worked that out!
> 
> My sister also went there and loved it. You didnt?!



No, I didn't. This was back in the days when it was based in Rushey Green though. 

I came from a large state mixed comp, so the transition was difficult for me. But yes, I could reel off a litany of complaints but I'm not really wanting to piss anyone off. Plus, it's relocated, times have changed, was a long time ago etc etc.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 23, 2009)

Fait enough if you dont want to dish, but I wouldnt be offended. I didnt go there myself.

But Ive yet to come across a state school with a more loyal alumni- Ive always found that impressive.


----------



## cesare (Apr 23, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Fait enough if you dont want to dish, but I wouldnt be offended. I didnt go there myself.
> 
> But Ive yet to come across a state school with a more loyal alumni- Ive always found that impressive.



Back in my day it was a state Grammar - highly selective, and only those that they perceived to be high achievers going onto further education. Anyone with a working class background was actively looked down on (not that the majority of them had anything that much to write home about), there really was a class thing going on there that I'd never experienced before. Plus, everything was geared up to academic achievement. Not a bad thing in itself, but to give you an idea, they threatened to expel me for going for an interview at art college before I'd finished my A levels. Cliquey, segregated, smug.

The last year I was there saw their first comprehensive intake. They really couldn't cope with those kids, teachers and pupils alike.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 23, 2009)

I cant argue with that- I can only surmise that they had other more 'high powered' plans for you. ??
But in any case they had no business trying to over rule your wishes. Were your parents involved?
I carried my own negative school experiences with me for the longest time. 

My sister found it had a real family atmosphere and honestly loved the staff who genuinely cared for her and her friends. It was racially and religiously diverse and she adored it.

It does a range of vocational quals and has done for years now. I think it even has a salon now for beauty therapy/ cosmetic courses.


----------



## cesare (Apr 23, 2009)

Gah, I typed out a really long post then got logged out and lost it. The essence of it was anecdotal about me, but illustrating the elitist divisive stuff about how they operated back in the 70s and what forms their backdrop 30 years later. I'll type it out again if you want. Heh, I'm a bit irritated cos I spent ages on that.


----------



## Melinda (May 2, 2009)

Did anyone see the ridicule Deptford got last week for being included in the New york Times 'cool places to visit in London' list?

Im not the area's biggest cheerleader, but I was mightily irritated by the sneering articles trashing the area. It was cheap, knee jerk stuff. 

There was a fair bit of coverage, with each article was accompanied by predictable photos of streets knee deep in rubbish (taken at the end of the street market trading day).  

The Original NYT piece In London, New Cross and Deptford Attract the Hip
---


The Telegraph Response

Screen grab





Paul Harris @ The Daily Mail: 'You gotta be kidding'

"It has everything to make a U.S. tourist feel at home - murder, muggings and stabbings, plus a long-standing share of inner-city poverty."








Sky News coverage was really special. They took the trouble to reconstruct a tableau of a black boy graffiti spraying in a hoodie.  

Sky News article


----------



## oryx (May 2, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Im not the area's biggest cheerleader, but I was mightily irritated by the sneering articles trashing the area. It was cheap, knee jerk stuff.



Wasn't it? Mind you, do we _want _deck-shoe'd, Cameron-voting Daily Mail & Telegraph readers invading our lovely Lewisham?  

I think the original NYT article does make it clear that Deptford's status as a magnet for people visiting London and wanting to see emerging musicians & artists is at a very early stage! The Daily Mail & Telegraph have missed the NYT's point and made out that the article was bigging up SE8 as a tourist attraction on a par with Covent Garden or Camden Market.


----------



## Melinda (May 6, 2009)

oryx said:


> Wasn't it? Mind you, do we _want _deck-shoe'd, Cameron-voting Daily Mail & Telegraph readers invading our lovely Lewisham?
> 
> I think the original NYT article does make it clear that Deptford's status as a magnet for people visiting London and wanting to see emerging musicians & artists is at a very early stage! The Daily Mail & Telegraph have missed the NYT's point and made out that the article was bigging up SE8 as a tourist attraction on a par with Covent Garden or Camden Market.



We were at the Grand Designs Expo at ExCel this past weekend and got the DLR to Lewisham afterwards; Deptford looked so sharp from the train. 
It was unfair and short sighted to use market shots to illustrate the articles.  



Oh Ces Gordon Brown paid a visit to Prendergast yesterday  
He sat down in front of a history exhibit to pose for photos!








http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2009/may/05/gordon-brown-parents-rate-schools?commentpage=1


----------



## cesare (May 6, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Oh Ces Gordon Brown paid a visit to Prendergast yesterday
> He sat down in front of a history exhibit to pose for photos!



Heh, love that photo 

He also went to Lewisham Bridge didn't he? A Leathersellers tour.


----------



## Melinda (May 8, 2009)

From another forum:



> *Re: Hither Green Week *
> 
> Just an update on the activities happening in Hither Green this weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brainaddict (May 8, 2009)

Re: that article on Deptford. I'm growing quite fond of it myself but couldn't give a flying fuck if the shitsheet readers don't want to come here. It's one of the attractions in fact.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 8, 2009)

In other Lewisham gossip, Pepys Community Forum on the Pepys estate in Deptford got shafted by Berkeley Homes the other day - BH stole back community space they had promised and that was even in the planning conditions. The Labour and Conservative Councillors barely batted an eyelid as they voted it through.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2009)

Some folks in this forum might be interested in this (Lewisham Bridge Primary School occupied to prevent closure)

*Hands Off Lewisham Bridge!*

Bailiffs are arriving at 10.30 on Wednesday morning.

Hands Off Lewisham Bridge are asking for your support in resisting the 
eviction. We need as many people as possible to stay overnight on 
Tuesday. If you can't stay overnight then please come down as early as 
possible on Wednesday morning to support the occupation.

We want to let Lewisham Council know that they are evicting people who 
have been peacefully protesting over the destruction of community 
education at our school.

Lewisham Council still don't have planning permission for their new 
school. Lewisham Council still haven't told us why the decant had to 
take place at Easter, when children were taking SATs and banding 
tests. Lewisham Council still haven't told us why they are prepared to 
wash their hands of the responsibility of educating our children.

If Lewisham Bridge Primary School is given to Leathersellers we 
parents will have no say in the governance of our school. Staff will 
be employed by Leathersellers who will set their own terms and 
conditions taking those teachers out of a collective national teaching 
body.

This is privatisation! This is bringing the market into our kids' 
education, where the only motivation is profit and the only measure is 
league tables and headcount. Competition will be the name of the game. 
Trusts and academies will compete for those children they believe to 
be desirable and leave those whom they don't on the scrapheap. Why 
have Prendergast rejected the Travellers Education Service that used 
to be based at the school? Why have Prendergast rejected the proposal 
to establish a SEN unit at the new school?

A consultation process has already started for a trust led by 
Goldsmiths University which will govern 3 schools: Addey & Stanhope, 
Deptford Green and Crossways. It is a process that has exactly the 
same goal. To take our schools out of the public sector and hand them 
over to the private sector.

We cannot let them get away with this. We can fight this together and 
we can win!

Come down to Lewisham Bridge Primary School and let the bailiffs know 
that we're not going easily.

Hands Off Lewisham Bridge

07946 541 331


----------



## ethel (Jul 15, 2009)

lewisham is getting an H+M!


----------



## softybabe (Jul 15, 2009)

sarahluv said:


> lewisham is getting an H+M!



I heard!


----------



## bromley (Nov 12, 2009)

When's the art house cinema coming?!


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Nov 12, 2009)

a cinema of any kind would be nice


----------



## bromley (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone know a good barbershop in the area? One which isn't a hair salon and does hair cuts for under £10!


----------



## Poi E (Jan 8, 2010)

bromley said:


> Anyone know a good barbershop in the area? One which isn't a hair salon and does hair cuts for under £10!



One by New Cross station has managed not to butcher my hair in the past. £10.

One on Lee High Road in Lewisham does em for a fiver. Or did.

Hope you've discovered Wellbeloved Butchers in Deptford if you're not a veggie. 

Pop into the Royal George on Tanner's Hill for a beer. Proper working man's pub, nice, colourful place. I'll buy you a pint.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 8, 2010)

picture with the Lewisham footbridge in -






Also note the mini Catford Cat on the midi-bus - Catford garage's midibuses carried this for a while at the end of the 80s - it is believed that someone important issued a "don't be so silly" instruction and it went.

The bridge linked the Riverdale Centre to Chiesmans / House of Fraser (where the Police Station is now) - photographer is stood about where the traffic island between Yates and the Clock Tower is now.

Chiesmans was two buildings linked by a (smaller) bridge at 2nd floor level - I can't remember now if you could get through from one basement to another.  Very old fashioned feel about it, lots of odd departments that were round a corner and up or down a few stairs.  Most of the lifts were the ancient wire mesh cage sort of thing, with equally ancient lift attendants.

Yates building was RACS Co-op department store - basement was food, 1st and 2nd floor were 'department store' kinda stuff.


----------



## clicker (Jan 9, 2010)

I went into that Wimpy before seeing David ( I'm gonna make you a starrrrrr ) Essex at Lewisham Odeon, circa 1975...and they had those ketchup bottles on the tables that looked like big plastic tomatoes, some git had unscrewed the top for a jape and somehow I managed to redecorate the floor/walls/me....all before my date with destiny and the gawjuss david.

I remember the footbridge well....they made it look like a huge christmas cracker one year.

Used to go and see Santa at Chiesmans....loved the posh chocolates counter on the ground floor, just as you went in the door, sold individual chocs in glass fronted displays....those posh jobbies with fake sugar violets on top....no doubt tasted rank, but their sheer elegance always made me yearn.


----------



## bromley (Jan 9, 2010)

Poi E said:


> One by New Cross station has managed not to butcher my hair in the past. £10.
> 
> One on Lee High Road in Lewisham does em for a fiver. Or did.
> 
> ...


I found a place just off of Lee High Road that gave me a hair cut, cup of tea with biscuits and a couple of quality street sweets all for £8!

I've been to Wellbeloved Butchers, the quality looks good but there was as big a selection as other butchers in the area.

The Royal George sounds like my kind of pub!


----------



## Poi E (Jan 10, 2010)

bromley said:


> I've been to Wellbeloved Butchers, the quality looks good but there was as big a selection as other butchers in the area.



Agree with that, but the quality is much better, and it you want all manner of fowl and game if you is posh then his is prob the best in the area. 

Anyway, do give me a shout if you want to grab a beer sometime.


----------



## brix (Jan 10, 2010)

clicker said:


> I remember the footbridge well....they made it look like a huge christmas cracker one year.



I remember that!  Used to love the footbridge as it lead directly into Miss Selfridge where I could shop for fingerless lace gloves and the like


----------



## red rose (Jan 11, 2010)

Just wanted to say a big howdy and hello to all my new neighbours, I moved to new cross just after Christmas.

This thread certainly looks handy for a new comer like me, I'll be certain to keep an eye on it


----------



## clicker (Jan 11, 2010)

brix said:


> I remember that!  Used to love the footbridge as it lead directly into Miss Selfridge where I could shop for fingerless lace gloves and the like




Yes I remember that...I think I've still got a cardigan from there...cropped grey with knitted roses on it...and a thin dressing gown with lipstick lips design all over!

I think the Wimpy had changed into a Wendy then...the home of the square burger....


----------



## bromley (Feb 15, 2010)

Any idea what the buildings on Lee High Road, near Lewisham Station are going to get turned into? I have a feeling it's going to be more flats.


----------



## the button (Feb 19, 2010)

bromley said:


> Any idea what the buildings on Lee High Road, near Lewisham Station are going to get turned into? I have a feeling it's going to be more flats.



I live just opposite that building site (if it's the one I'm thinking of). I heard there was going to be an Aldi. But no doubt they'll sneak some flats into there too.


----------



## bromley (Feb 21, 2010)

the button said:


> I live just opposite that building site (if it's the one I'm thinking of). I heard there was going to be an Aldi. But no doubt they'll sneak some flats into there too.


Great, that's just what the area needs, another supermarket.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 1, 2010)

Blackwall tunnel southbaound closures for TWO years?!


----------



## the button (Mar 3, 2010)

bromley said:


> Great, that's just what the area needs, another supermarket.



Oh, I don't know. It'll be quite handy for me.  [/selfish bastard]


----------



## hipipol (Mar 3, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Blackwall tunnel southbaound closures for TWO years?!



They seem also to be closing ALL the bridges in the West too

Personally, I aint bothered, last thing we need are Northern Hordes coming to poke fun...........


----------



## Melinda (Mar 6, 2010)

Was anyone affected by the traffic accident in Lewisham this morning? 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8553369.stm

My mother was somehow caught up in this and seemed to this there was also a 181 bus involved. Three people- inc 2 police officers- had to be cut out of the vehicles and taken to A+E at Lewisham Hospital. 

It led to  traffic insanity in HG/ Lewisham. Tailbacks made it virtually impossible to get from Lee to Brockley or from Hither Green to Bromley today.



--


hipipol said:


> They seem also to be closing ALL the bridges in the West too
> 
> Personally, I aint bothered, last thing we need are Northern Hordes coming to poke fun...........



It totally messes up my weekend travel. If they were making proper improvements or digging out a third tunnel/ bore- I';d understand the ridiculous restrictions. Its as if they want to keep folk from SE London not to leave SE London.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2010)

Melinda said:


> It totally messes up my weekend travel. If they were making proper improvements or digging out a third tunnel/ bore- I';d understand the ridiculous restrictions. Its as if they want to keep folk from SE London not to leave SE London.



Seem to recall Boris talking about just this sort of thing, there no overall coordination of digging up and closing roads, the ultilities would be organised to work together etc, City Hall would do the organising, etc
Here we go, TFL is the organisation responsible for ALL these roads and they cant even organise themselves within that ONE department

I agree it is incompetance of an unbelievable scale.
You really couldn't make it up


----------



## bromley (Mar 11, 2010)

They were digging up Loampit Vale last night. Hopefully they'll make it less slippery as I slipped there when it was icy earlier this year!


----------



## the button (Mar 14, 2010)

bromley said:


> They were digging up Loampit Vale last night. Hopefully they'll make it less slippery as I slipped there when it was icy earlier this year!



That area near the copshop was stupidly slippery also.


----------



## bromley (Mar 14, 2010)

the button said:


> That area near the copshop was stupidly slippery also.


Very, especially the boots side of the road, at least you could see the ice there, on Loampit Vale it was black ice.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2010)

Our very own veteran local Nazi* Tess Culnane is standing YET AGAIN in Lewisham, this time she wants to be BNP Mayor. 

Why do they keep selecting her? She may be fash royalty, but surely  they can find someone younger and less mired in decades of shit?



http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/5062053.LEWISHAM__Right_wing_BNP_grandmother_to_run_for_mayor/ 


*(I wont call her a neo nazi as frankly, she's old enough to remember them the first time around.)


----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2010)

hipipol said:


> Seem to recall Boris talking about just this sort of thing, there no overall coordination of digging up and closing roads, the ultilities would be organised to work together etc, City Hall would do the organising, etc
> Here we go, TFL is the organisation responsible for ALL these roads and they cant even organise themselves within that ONE department
> 
> I agree it is incompetance of an unbelievable scale.
> You really couldn't make it up



Not suprisingly ths week, Ive noticed a few of the local blogs and newspapers bemoaning this lack of co-ordination/ dwindling river crossngs.


----------



## the button (Mar 18, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Why do they keep selecting her? She may be fash royalty, but surely  they can find someone younger and less mired in decades of shit?



Perhaps they realise that some of Lewisham's most tried and tested methods of opposing fascism won't look that good when deployed on a grandmother.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 26, 2010)

the button said:


> Perhaps they realise that some of Lewisham's most tried and tested methods of opposing fascism won't look that good when deployed on a grandmother.


^^
Red cross  I followed it to the SWP site, but couldn't find the image. 

This fascist granny is a massive liar and utterly discredited in this area- (see her attempt to sue the local LibDems for defamation). The BNP should be embarrassed to field her.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 26, 2010)

Is anyone going to the Hither Green Cinema Club's Easter shows this Sunday?
Venue: St Swithun's Hall, Hither Green Lane.

Schedule: 
Easter Parade- Judy Garland + Fred Astaire 2pm 

Life of Brian- 5pm

Hot Fuzz- 7pm

£6 admission for the entire day
Bring your own cushion!


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 28, 2010)

After watching Fordham Park in New Cross being dug up for a while I had a look at the new plans - not bad at all - should convert it into something more like a park and less like a flat bit of ground that someone forgot. The tunnel to New Cross station is also going to get a makeover.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 28, 2010)

While I'm here, is anyone involved in Lewisham People Before Profit? They seem decent types but I always wonder about the history of groups that appear from nowhere.


----------



## the button (Mar 29, 2010)

Brainaddict said:


> While I'm here, is anyone involved in Lewisham People Before Profit? They seem decent types but I always wonder about the history of groups that appear from nowhere.



It was being 'pushed' by the SWP a while back. 

However, if you've both: -

1. Met some of them and
2. Not been offered a copy of the paper

then it's probably not them this time around.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 29, 2010)

the button said:


> It was being 'pushed' by the SWP a while back.
> 
> However, if you've both: -
> 
> ...


I went to a mtg they organised in New Cross Gate, they seemed quite sound, no SWP there (afaik anyway) They are quite a broad church with a lot of progressive ideas about local issues. Their main man is John Hamilton who is an local green/left activist who has been involved in many local campaigns over the years. They asked me if I wanted to stand for councillor in one of the wards they are standing in at the local elections - I told them I'd have a think about it and let them know at their next meeting (which is this evening btw)
http://www.lewishampeopleb4profit.org.uk/


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 29, 2010)

Brainaddict said:


> After watching Fordham Park in New Cross being dug up for a while I had a look at the new plans - not bad at all - should convert it into something more like a park and less like a flat bit of ground that someone forgot. The tunnel to New Cross station is also going to get a makeover.


interesting..
I was wondering what they were up to around there..


----------



## the button (Mar 29, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I went to a mtg they organised in New Cross Gate, they seemed quite sound, no SWP there (afaik anyway) They are quite a broad church with a lot of progressive ideas about local issues. Their main man is John Hamilton who is an local green/left activist who has been involved in many local campaigns over the years. They asked me if I wanted to stand for councillor in one of the wards they are standing in at the local elections - I told them I'd have a think about it and let them know at their next meeting (which is this evening btw)
> http://www.lewishampeopleb4profit.org.uk/



Cheers for the link. 

It now becomes clearer: -



> I supported the Hands Off Lewisham Bridge school campaign and led the occupation of the school kitchen roof.  This led to the formation of Lewisham People Before Profit to coordinate support among the various campaigns in Lewisham.  The feeling of the group was that we should put up candidates for the council and also a Mayoral candidate and I was chosen unanimously for that role.



Looks like it's nowt to do with the 'original' People Before Profit (other than the name). I know people involved in the LB school occupation, and they're sound (even the ones in Workers Power ).


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 4, 2010)

the button said:


> I know people involved in the LB school occupation, and they're sound (even the ones in Workers Power ).


Sounds like we know the same people
Anyways that was a good meeting on Tuesday,decided to get more involved hence I am now their  candidate in the  May 6th council elections for Crofton Park -blimey


----------



## the button (Apr 4, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Sounds like we know the same people
> Anyways that was a good meeting on Tuesday,decided to get more involved hence I am now their  candidate in the  May 6th council elections for Crofton Park -blimey



Liking the tagline.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 6, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Sounds like we know the same people
> Anyways that was a good meeting on Tuesday,decided to get more involved hence I am now their  candidate in the  May 6th council elections for Crofton Park -blimey



wow - thats my ward!!!!!!


----------



## bromley (Apr 6, 2010)

Are they still trying to save Ladywell pool? I ask because the link isn't working and apparently a pool is going to be built near the station. They had some JCBs on the site today to clear away the rubble that's been there for the past year or so.

If they have a campaign for a Cinema in the borough then they've won my vote!


----------



## Melinda (Apr 6, 2010)

IIRC Ladywell Baths gets a reprieve for now because the whole Lewisham Gateway development has fallen into the toilet. 
They have no money and plannig permission runs out next summer. 

But currently the best swim in the borough is to be had at Downham Leisure Centre. Its really nice there. 


The JCBs on the site next to the roundabout are levelling the area for it to be landscaped for the time being.


----------



## bromley (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh well, at least the landscaping will be nicer than the boards and rubble!


----------



## Melinda (Apr 6, 2010)

Ive just heard a report of a big fire at a school in New Cross- Haberdashers' Aske's Hatcham Temple Grove

Photo from the SLP link below.






http://www.southlondon-today.co.uk/...headline=Breaking news: New Cross school fire


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 6, 2010)

The People Before Profit guys came round my street the other weekend. They seemed pretty decent and answered my questions without beating about the bush. They clarified they are not a party (which I hadn't realised) but an alliance of independents (plus some socialists I think). I like the fact they aren't a party, so they may well get my vote come the election


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 6, 2010)

hipipol said:


> wow - thats my ward!!!!!!


you gonna vote for me then?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 6, 2010)

bromley said:


> If they have a campaign for a Cinema in the borough then they've won my vote!


That's a good idea actually 
I'll talk to them about that next time I see them, we should at least get something in one of our newsletters about Lewisham not having a cinema....


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 6, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Ive just heard a report of a big fire at a school in New Cross- Haberdashers' Aske's Hatcham Temple Grove
> 
> Photo from the SLP link below.
> 
> ...


I saw all the black smoke earlier on today, looks pretty nasty  - all the surrounding streets are still closed off atm.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 14, 2010)

Ive just heard that a parking machine in Blackheath is spewing out cash!

Put in £1 and £6 comes out!


----------



## Melinda (Apr 20, 2010)

Darren Johnson (Green candidate) twittered yesterday about this article on the BBC. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/election_2010/8612456.stm


> *Immigration explored by candidates in Lewisham
> *
> ...The constituency of Lewisham Deptford also has severe housing problems and widespread poverty.
> 
> ...


Funnily enough Gemma Townsend was canvassing at Hither Green  the other morning. She seemed keen enough to chat to ethnic folk then 

God, even if she had a point about the woeful schools in this borough, how the fuck is any person of colour going to vote for someone so wholly inappropriate to represent Lewisham?




E2a - I was so incensed Ive just emailed Gemma Townsend my response, and sent the article to just about everyone I know in Lewisham.  
Lewisham Conservative emails: gemma@gemmatownsend.com, robert@ldconservatives.com, mikebaker@ldconservatives.com, mikehoskin@ldconservatives.com,  hugh@ldconservatives.com

God, why cant candidates do more to manage their contempt for folk *during an election campaign!*


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 27, 2010)

Brainaddict said:


> After watching Fordham Park in New Cross being dug up for a while I had a look at the new plans - not bad at all - should convert it into something more like a park and less like a flat bit of ground that someone forgot. The tunnel to New Cross station is also going to get a makeover.


Liking the way they have restored Margaret Mcmillian Pk to it's former glory


----------



## Melinda (Apr 27, 2010)

Ooh, DBD how is your campaign going in Crofton Park?


----------



## the button (Apr 27, 2010)

FWIW, I'm going to vote for the Lewisham People Before Profit candidate for mayor, cos his platform is "Having an elected mayor is shit, but only the elected mayor can order a referendum on abolishing the post of elected mayor, so vote for me and you can have a referendum and I will campaign strongly to abolish my own job."


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 27, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Ooh, DBD how is your campaign going in Crofton Park?


It's going well, there has been a lot of support across the borough and I think there's a  very good chance we may win in New Cross - lots of positive feedback there!


----------



## bromley (Apr 28, 2010)

the button said:


> FWIW, I'm going to vote for the Lewisham People Before Profit candidate for mayor, cos his platform is "Having an elected mayor is shit, but only the elected mayor can order a referendum on abolishing the post of elected mayor, so vote for me and you can have a referendum and I will campaign strongly to abolish my own job."


I'm also voting for John Hamilton!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 29, 2010)

bromley said:


> I'm also voting for John Hamilton!



nice one

There's a People Before Profit rally/social tomorrow evening from 7 at the Ladywell Leisure centre.
Everyone most welcome


----------



## Melinda (Apr 29, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> It's going well, there has been a lot of support across the borough and I think there's a  very good chance we may win in New Cross - lots of positive feedback there!


It must be SO much work!  Have you got friends and family out canvassing too?

Ooh Has Madeliene Long turned up yet?

What is her excuse for not attending any Safer Communities cttee meetings?



bromley said:


> I'm also voting for John Hamilton!



He has a very entertaining cloud of hair.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> It must be SO much work!  Have you got friends and family out canvassing too?


tbh I've have'nt done that much canvassing this week. 
Tho expecting to be very busy this weekend
Still no sightings of the elusive Ms Long as far as I know
http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/5076792.NEW_CROSS__Where_is_Councillor_Madeliene_Long_/


----------



## bromley (Apr 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> He has a very entertaining cloud of hair.


He looks like an older Ned Flanders.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 2, 2010)

bromley said:


> He looks like an older Ned Flanders.


 - he sounds a bit like a vicar when he speaks in public too 
I didn't go attend the rally on Friday, apparently there wasn't a very good turnout (which isn't surprising  really - not a good plan, holding  a political  rally on  Friday evening ) but am seeing  a fair few of our posters in windows when I'm out and about, so I'm hoping we're gonna do well.
May 6th -FTW


----------



## Melinda (May 7, 2010)

How did your day/ night go yesterday DBD? Blow by blow account!! 


Were the Lewisham counts due to start this morning?


----------



## bromley (May 7, 2010)

Not one vote annouced in the borough, deary dear!

When do we hear the mayoral results? At the same time as the election?


----------



## Melinda (May 7, 2010)

<Rumoured bollocks snipped>

Bugger the mayoral result- what is the damn point?  An expensive pet project from which we've gained nothing. 

But yeah, we should have the result today.


Have you seen Cesare's post on the Election thread about how Lewisham's retuning officer managed the late voters?  
Something akin to pride stirred in me.


----------



## Melinda (May 7, 2010)

Lewisham East result just announced! Lab hold.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

> BBC freelancer says Lewisham Council has explained how it was able to allow latecomers to vote, while staying within the law, which states that no ballots can be cast after 10pm. Spokesman for Lewisham Council said "In our preparations, we had anticipated a large number of people might arrive late in the evening to vote. Presiding officers had been advised to make sure that all people queueing were brought into the polling station and issued with ballot papers prior to 10pm. This meant we were able to comply with legal provisions and make sure people were not disenfranchised. Two of our polling stations experienced late queues but we were able to find a pragmatic solution to allow people to vote while remaining within the law."



Reproduced for the chitter chatter thread


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 7, 2010)

Melinda said:


> How did your day/ night go yesterday DBD? Blow by blow account!!


lol! I  stayed in  New Cross  putting leaflets round on  my estate in the morning. Then took the rest of the day off  and went to the cinema in the evening - kept in touch with everything via twitter when I got in. 
The result for Crofton Pk won't be announced till this afternoon at the very earliest - according to my sources there were 300  still queuing to vote at 10pm last night! I doubt I'll actually get many votes , standing paper candidates in all parts of the borough was a tactic to get the LPBP name known as widely as poss. It's New Cross and Deptford where there is  a realistic chance and  I can't wait for the result!
 When LPBP started knocking on doors 6 weeks ago almost half the people spoken to weren't even registered  to vote and I think the way that has been turned around is amazing!


----------



## bromley (May 7, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Then took the rest of the day off  and went to the cinema in the evening


Candidate in leaving borough shocker! 

Was hoping that the mayor's role got scrapped.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 7, 2010)

bromley said:


> Candidate in leaving borough shocker!
> 
> Was hoping that the mayor's role got scrapped.


just heard - Bullock re-elected


----------



## Melinda (May 7, 2010)

Gah.


----------



## IMR (May 8, 2010)

Not really a surprise, something like People Before Profit is going to have its votes much more concentrated in the north and west of the borough. They did a good job, with some well-written leaflets that avoided the usual lefty cliches, and what looked like a decent level of organisation from their Tea Factory base. Plenty of purple posters and boards along my road.


----------



## oryx (May 8, 2010)

Eagerly awaiting the council results. Looks like the Greens have done badly in Lewisham which is a) a shame - they seemed to have good, connected councillors and b) quite surprising (to me, anyway!).

Labour seem to be the success story here.

My local polling station was the one which overran and where the cops had to be called last night!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 8, 2010)

I came last in Crofton Park with 282 - oh well.
 Elsewhere in the People Before Profit target areas we didn't do as well as expected  due to  the massive Labour vote - the highest vote  achieved was 13% for one of our candidates in New Cross. 
and in Telegraph Hill the two Socialist councillors have now lost their seats to Labour


----------



## IMR (May 8, 2010)

I live the near the Tory candidate for my ward. Their house is a fucking mess. Once put a note through the letterbox purporting to be from Lewisham Conservatives, telling them how dirty the house looked and could they please stop putting up Conservative posters in their windows.


----------



## oryx (May 8, 2010)

IMR said:


> I live the near the Tory candidate for my ward. Their house is a fucking mess. Once put a note through the letterbox purporting to be from Lewisham Conservatives, telling them how dirty the house looked and could they please stop putting up Conservative posters in their windows.



  Did you get a result?


----------



## IMR (May 8, 2010)

Unfortunately not


----------



## the button (May 9, 2010)

*Three murders on the same street in New X*



> Four teenagers have been arrested over the gun murder of a man in a street in south-east London which has seen two other murders in four years.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8670067.stm

It's only a small street, too (between New X and New X Gate).


----------



## Melinda (May 23, 2010)

Im off to Crofton Park today, does the Brockley Jack have a beer garden?


----------



## IMR (May 23, 2010)

Yes it does.


----------



## Melinda (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info! 

Im off to get nicely tipsy in the sun!  x


----------



## IMR (May 23, 2010)

You'll have a pleasant afternoon there, the Jack's quite a nice pub. Mind you taking a few cans into Crofton Park cemetery is the cheaper option


----------



## oryx (May 23, 2010)

IMR said:


> Mind you taking a few cans into Crofton Park cemetery is the cheaper option





Or the Brockley Barge, though going on the one time I went in there a few cans in the cemetery is the more salubrious option.........

The Jack is a great pub to have within walking distance.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 2, 2010)

_Another_ friend has just moved to Brockley from Norf London. This makes four! 
I predict more lazy sunny afternoons in The Jack.

Was it the Barge closed down for rampant drug dealing before the make over?




I mentioned the old Catford gunshop on another thread and googled it. 

Came up with this Telegraph article! Jokes! 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/property...3299282/Make-yourself-at-home-in-Catford.html

Big up for Samporo Japanese restaurant on Catford Broadway!


----------



## IMR (Jun 2, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Was it the Barge closed down for rampant drug dealing before the make over?



Yes, back then it was known as the Breakspeare. A group of residents from Foxberry Road campaigned to have its licence withdrawn and succeeded.

A certain urban poster used to work behind the bar and he might have some entertaining tales to share of people brazenly trying to bust open the cigarette machine with crowbars and other such high-spirited activities.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 2, 2010)

After 10 happy years in Lewisham borough I am leaving in a month Had an offer to go in on a house and couldn't refuse...but it is in Croydon, not London  

One day I will have my lovely place in leafy Brockley....one day.


----------



## bromley (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone know any decent cycle routes?


----------



## bromley (Jun 3, 2010)

Melinda said:


> _Another_ friend has just moved to Brockley from Norf London. This makes four!
> I predict more lazy sunny afternoons in The Jack.
> 
> Was it the Barge closed down for rampant drug dealing before the make over?
> ...


Nice article, I can't believe that Eros House is a listed building. What the fuck?!


----------



## Melinda (Jun 3, 2010)

bromley said:


> Anyone know any decent cycle routes?



The Waterlink Way (National Cycle Network route 21 goes through South East London.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Cycle_Route_21


Im only 12 mins cycle to Mottingham so the parts of the Green Chain Walk are convenient for me.  See http://www.greenchain.com/  for maps 


Recently Ive done a 'Parks and Pubs Route' from Brockley to via Ladywell, Hither Green, Blackheath Greenwich. 


Or jump on a train from Hither Green to Chislehurst or Elmstead Woods (about 7-8 mins journey) and spend an afternoon there.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 3, 2010)

Ive just checked and Lewisham Cyclists are planning a ride to Windsor, and also 'The Lewisham Peaks' 

http://www.lewishamcyclists.net/Events.html


----------



## fogbat (Jun 3, 2010)

Poi E said:


> One day I will have my lovely place in leafy Brockley....one day.



My rich old schoolmate has a house in Ladywell. I'm hoping to persuade him to leave it to me in his will, rather than to his daughter


----------



## oryx (Jun 3, 2010)

Melinda said:


> _Was it the Barge closed down for rampant drug dealing before the make over?_


_

I hate to think what it was like when it was the Breakspeares! 

The one time I went in there, after the Wetherspoonisation, there were ten and eleven year old kids wandering in and brazenly bumming cigarettes off people. _


----------



## IMR (Jun 3, 2010)

It's just a standard Wetherspoons tbf, not a bad place for a cheap pint. But you might need plastic surgery if you lean with your arms on one of their never-wiped sticky tabletops and then stand up too quickly.


----------



## bromley (Jun 8, 2010)

Does anyone know why Lewisham Council are so pro Surrey-Canal station? £3m seems like an awful lot of money.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 24, 2010)

Regeneration innit. Its a race to fill the borough up with quality folk before the next generation of 14 year olds reproduce.  

---
Actually had time to enjoy the sunshine today. Manor House Gardens is looking fab. It was crammed to the gills with the usual yummy mummies and dads pulling kids in wagons. I hadnt realised there was a Children's Centre housed there as well.


----------



## the button (Jun 24, 2010)

Am thinking of going to this on Tuesday night: -



> Group:  Lewisham Stop the War
> Event: Public meeting - Afghanistan: Why we should bring the troops home.
> Details: Speakers: Joan Humphries from Military families Against the War
> Date: Tuesday 29th June
> ...



Be interesting to hear the speaker, what with all the hot air about attitudes to the military on here and elsewhere.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 24, 2010)

Is that the church opposite the 99p store...?


----------



## the button (Jun 24, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Is that the church opposite the 99p store...?



That's the one.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2010)

Melinda said:


> I mentioned the old Catford gunshop on another thread and googled it.
> Came up with this Telegraph article! Jokes!
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/property...3299282/Make-yourself-at-home-in-Catford.html
> Big up for Samporo Japanese restaurant on Catford Broadway!


ive had a knife pulled on me in catford - my mate managed to sweet talk us both out of it. Ive not much nice to say about catford, no matter what the article tries to say! Saporo is the best thing in it for sure. ive met a few dodgey peeps round catfor - not least in the lewisham council offices!



IMR said:


> Yes, back then it was known as the Breakspeare. A group of residents from Foxberry Road campaigned to have its licence withdrawn and succeeded.
> 
> A certain urban poster used to work behind the bar and he might have some entertaining tales to share of people brazenly trying to bust open the cigarette machine with crowbars and other such high-spirited activities.



it wasnt jsut the breakspeares though was it - i think it was that whole triangle that was no-go - i guess the pub was at the heart of that. it is incredible how much its changed - imagine that bijou deli place opposite nu-spice back then!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 24, 2010)

I see The Deptford Arms is no more 
There were builders in there this afternoon ripping it's heart out, it's going  to be a betting shop according to the large banner outside.
 How many more bookies do we need on Deptford High Street ffs?


----------



## Melinda (Jun 24, 2010)

See, Ive never had a problem in Catford or Lewisham, its a different danger for girls I suppose. Ive found because there are so few pubs and places to go out that you dont really get threatening drunks trawling round in the evenings.  

But then I wouldnt see it anyway, I live a fair distance away and apart from the occasional night out at  Stonewall/ 286  or Dirty South- I have no business in Catford/ Lewisham in the evenings- the town centres dont cater for me at all. 

As for drug/ gang shit- well Im either lucky or oblivious, but I know no one offhand who has been mugged here.  

I suppose familiarity with an area means you feel safer- I wouldnt choose to walk through New Cross/ Deptford, parts of Lambeth and Southwark late night. Peckham?! Its rare to go there _during the day _without some charmer in a car pulling up to chirps or hassle you. The staff at McDonalds Peckham branch have to be the most put upon in London.

The most scared Ive ever been was in leafy, refined Chislehurst, and then it turns out I can outrun an Audi even in heels.


----------



## the button (Jun 24, 2010)

Next time you're in Dirty South, wave at the highrise block opposite, and I'll be sure and wave back.


----------



## cesare (Jun 24, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I see The Deptford Arms is no more
> There were builders in there this afternoon ripping it's heart out, it's going  to be a betting shop according to the large banner outside.
> How many more bookies do we need on Deptford High Street ffs?



I hate it when the ones that have been around for years  go


----------



## Melinda (Jun 25, 2010)

the button said:


> Next time you're in Dirty South, wave at the highrise block opposite, and I'll be sure and wave back.





Have you moved?!  I thought I had a rough handle on where you and Cesare were!! 

Cesare isnt even in the borough!


----------



## Poi E (Jun 25, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I see The Deptford Arms is no more
> There were builders in there this afternoon ripping it's heart out, it's going  to be a betting shop according to the large banner outside.
> How many more bookies do we need on Deptford High Street ffs?



jesus i didn't even notice. what a shame. 

fuck the uk's anticompetitive pub companies. killing a part of british culture.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 7, 2010)

Who's coming to Peoples Day this Saturday? Line up looking good this year,
 The Beat 
and Katrina (minus her waves tho)


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 7, 2010)

bromley said:


> Does anyone know why Lewisham Council are so pro Surrey-Canal station? £3m seems like an awful lot of money.



The Labour council believes a new station will regenerate the economic prosperity of the area

http://www.labouronline.org/wibs/168671/eb2c84b6-0661-4ad4-0990-ef66044e07eb


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 7, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Who's coming to Peoples Day this Saturday? Line up looking good this year,
> The Beat
> and Katrina (minus her waves tho)


I will...._*.yippee*_

leave you knives at home though-last year they had metal scanners at entrances to Mountsfield park


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 7, 2010)

Mr Blob said:


> The Labour council believes a new station will regenerate the economic prosperity of the area
> 
> http://www.labouronline.org/wibs/168671/eb2c84b6-0661-4ad4-0990-ef66044e07eb



I live just by Surrey Canal Rd and I'm not keen. Don't fancy having to put up with all the disruption it would cause while they are building it, and we are already only a short walk away from existing stations. 
Been looking closely at that photo of them people standing protesting  with Ruddock under the blue bridge on Surrey Canal Rd and I don't see any local residents among them


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jul 8, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Who's coming to Peoples Day this Saturday? Line up looking good this year,
> The Beat
> and Katrina (minus her waves tho)



I'm going to pop down I thin, since it's only a 3 minute walk from my house


----------



## bromley (Jul 8, 2010)

the button said:


> Next time you're in Dirty South, wave at the highrise block opposite, and I'll be sure and wave back.


Did you see a guy who looks like Guile from Street Fighter doing poi with funny glow stick/lightsabres last Saturday? If so that was my mate Table! 


My gripe with Surrey Canal station is that there are other stations a 10-15 minute walk away, it does seem to benefit Millwall FC a lot, who have previously received help in 1993 from the council with financing the building of their new ground, despite it being in the Southwark borough. 

I'll probably attend the people's festival as;
A) It's free
B) I'm tight.


----------



## softybabe (Jul 8, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Who's coming to Peoples Day this Saturday? Line up looking good this year,
> The Beat
> and Katrina (minus her waves tho)



my sis and niece.....and ME! if I can muster enough strenght after an early morning trip to central London ....'tis only about 10 walk away


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 8, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Who's coming to Peoples Day this Saturday? Line up looking good this year,
> The Beat
> and Katrina (minus her waves tho)



Yep


----------



## Melinda (Jul 8, 2010)

Mr Blob said:


> I will...._*.yippee*_
> 
> *leave you knives at home though-*last year they had metal scanners at entrances to Mountsfield park


pmsl!  

A shank could come in handy when the wastemen crews from Peckham, Croydon and New Cross turn up and start coveting our wifeys/ trainers/  open spaces...


----------



## clicker (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll be there...mirror in the bathroom...gotta be done! 

They have fenced off all the overgrown edges today....and the wildflower garden is all fenced off...last year rumours were rife that knives had been hidden in the undergrowth the day before the event, to be unhidden at the event......so this year we have no undergrowth. 

The Deptford arts centre ( i think) have drawn and stencilled fab design up the hill from the brownhill road entrance.....showing the Thames and it's bends and twists, with various bits pointed out.....very colourful and I love the stencilled rugs that have been put in front of all the benches up the hill....dont know if they have done all the park.....really very good.

The bands look a good mix this year. The weather will be corking...last entrance at 6.30pm tho...ends at 8pm as usual.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 8, 2010)

A friend of mine works at a gym in Lewisham and the had all the American WWE wrestlers training there recently, whilst they were performing at the O2. Wonder what they made of Lewisham?


----------



## bromley (Jul 9, 2010)

Maggot said:


> A friend of mine works at a gym in Lewisham and the had all the American WWE wrestlers training there recently, whilst they were performing at the O2. Wonder what they made of Lewisham?


Cool, I enjoy wrestling (Although it's been pretty poor since 2001). Which gym did they use, fitness first above the old yates? 

Some of them come from quite deprived backgrounds so I doubt it would have been that shocking, they would have been a bit disappointed though!


----------



## Maggot (Jul 9, 2010)

bromley said:


> Cool, I enjoy wrestling (Although it's been pretty poor since 2001). Which gym did they use, fitness first above the old yates?


It was Lucky's Gym just off Lee High Road.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 9, 2010)

clicker said:


> I'll be there...mirror in the bathroom...gotta be done!
> 
> They have fenced off all the overgrown edges today....and the wildflower garden is all fenced off...last year rumours were rife that knives had been hidden in the undergrowth the day before the event, to be unhidden at the event......so this year we have no undergrowth.
> 
> ...



Its going to be HEAVING, people are coming from all over. Are you allowed to take drinks in?

How is it funded?


----------



## clicker (Jul 9, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Its going to be HEAVING, people are coming from all over. Are you allowed to take drinks in?
> 
> How is it funded?




They'll be checking your bags pretty well at the gates and giving you a quick once over with the friendly metal detector....just so you know you're going to a real class do....

they won't allow glass bottles in, but drinks in plastic bottles are fine and they don't say no alcohol...at least they didnt last year...even if you bring glass bottles you can pour them into plastic glasses at the gates.....

it looks set to be better prepared than years before......just been through the park and a lot more is fenced off than before, including the main arena....the thinking behind it must be it is easier to control.....I hope in the heat expected people dont get trapped where they dont want to be in a big crowd...should be a perfect day for it.

The Beat are on the main stage at 6.50pm....

I think my councul tax funds it...please enjoy!


----------



## softybabe (Jul 9, 2010)

Maggot said:


> It was Lucky's Gym just off Lee High Road.



My son used to go there until a week ago when he decided it was too small for his needs


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks like we might be closing 5 libraries  (amongst other things)
There's an anti -cuts lobby outside the town hall this Wednesday (14th)


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 10, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I live just by Surrey Canal Rd and I'm not keen. Don't fancy having to put up with all the disruption it would cause while they are building it, and we are already only a short walk away from existing stations.
> Been looking closely at that photo of them people standing protesting  with Ruddock under the blue bridge on Surrey Canal Rd and I don't see any local residents among them


local projects are often quoted as benefiting the whole local area, whilst those in the immediate vicinity are inconvenienced


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 10, 2010)

What do people think of Ladywell pools? it will eventually close and get replaced when a proposed town centre redevelopment gets done- north side by the bus station.  An earlier closure plan just after opening got aborted when locals thought it was ludicrous so soon- and Labour lost three councillors to the Greens in 2006 there


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 10, 2010)

Mr Blob said:


> local projects are often quoted as benefiting the whole local area, whilst those in the immediate vicinity are inconvenienced


 Yesterday there was a man on Bridge House Meadows with a clipboard and a  diagram 
He explained to me that the extension is going to be built right on the footpath that goes past my estate (Winslade)at the end of the year


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 10, 2010)

Mr Blob said:


> What do people think of Ladywell pools? it will eventually close and get replaced when a proposed town centre redevelopment gets done- north side by the bus station.  An earlier closure plan just after opening got aborted when locals thought it was ludicrous so soon- and Labour lost three councillors to the Greens in 2006 there


Tragic how they have fucked with Ladywell pools over the years. Upstairs they used to have the most fantastic turkish bath/sauna but they closed it  in 2002.


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 10, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Tragic how they have fucked with Ladywell pools over the years. Upstairs they used to have the most fantastic turkish bath/sauna but they closed it  in 2002.


I agree-  the council made a mess of it


----------



## clicker (Jul 11, 2010)

The upstairs spectators gallery is the new turkish bath....the heat up there is ludicrous, and that was in March/April of this year.....and what was the story with the flume....now you see it, now you don't...possibly health and safety....but the novelty of seeing it sticking out of the back of the building was amusing.
Hopefully the new pool will be better, altho the current one suits us....what is being built where it is now then?


----------



## oryx (Jul 11, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Looks like we might be closing 5 libraries  (amongst other things)



The cuts proposed by Lewisham have been the subject of interest in the local press and local websites. There seem to be proposed cuts in what I'd call very front-line services, e.g. children's social care, meals on wheels.

http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/l...Mayor_admits_council_cuts_will_be__shocking_/

(sorry to post link to a pile of cack like the News Shopper, but it gives a run-down of the proposed cuts).

I hope we get a broad-based anti-cuts campaign going in the borough.

Meanwhile, there are comments on local websites that the Mayor's office should be the first thing to go!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 11, 2010)

There's an anti cut campaigning  group - Community Action Lewisham
Here's their facebook page
http://bit.ly/9LDX9F
and on twitter -
http://twitter.com/CActionLewisham


----------



## oryx (Jul 11, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## hipipol (Jul 12, 2010)

How was the Poeples day out?
I meant to make it but well bad hangover meant standing in open felt like my head was going bust open in the heat.......

I am v feeble


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 12, 2010)

hipipol said:


> How was the Poeples day out?
> I meant to make it but well bad hangover meant standing in open felt like my head was going bust open in the heat.......
> 
> I am v feeble


I was teh feeble too. Cycled there but when I got to the entrance  & saw the massive queue I turned back


----------



## clicker (Jul 13, 2010)

People's Day was very good....I've probably been to nearly all of them, and this was the first one where I saw no hint of trouble...and never sensed it....it had a perfect hot, summer's day vibe.....waited until there was no queue at the gate about 5pm ish....nowhere near as many police as previous years visible, no dogs and no screaming girlies at the gate pulling each others hair out....result.

The Beat were not on long, or so it seemed....have put some pics up on the JULY 2010 phot thread in the photography bit here.....good crowd...bars stopped serving beer at 7pm...but we brought in plastic bottles of boze no probs.....music unplugged sharpish at 8pm and the whole place packed up in record time.... the corn on the cob was traditionally good and the fruit salad man must have made a mint.....it really gets better every year.

They left the park gates open and as it was a sweltering evening people lingered until late....11pm bods still coming out of the park....a good time was 'ad by all.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 13, 2010)

according to a leaflet that came today they are gonna turn Surrey Canal Rd into a 'regional and local centre for sporting excellence' 
http://www.surreycanal.com/
the leaflet also implies that the building of a new station  there is a done deal....


----------



## ska invita (Jul 13, 2010)

> - Close one of four early childhood centres out of Rushey Green, Honor Oak, Amersham and Ladywell. This, along with decreased budgets for the remaining three, could save up to £2,180,000 over three years.


i presume this is sure start? i heard that all lewisham borough sure starts are to be offered to the private sector - any not taken up will be shut - is that true?

5 library closures is horrible


----------



## Melinda (Jul 14, 2010)

bromley said:


> My gripe with Surrey Canal station is that there are other stations a 10-15 minute walk away, it does seem to benefit Millwall FC a lot, who have previously received help in 1993 from the council with financing the building of their new ground, despite it being in the Southwark borough.


I had quite a long chat with one of the head honchos of Renewal who were at People's Day in force and the chief architect. The development is much higher density than I had realised and completely ugly- most of the offered social housing will be high rise accommodation. 

Neither of them live in the area- the closest living in Blackheath, and they  dont think the Lewisham Gateway development fuckups will affect the way locals perceive this project. Renewal will be going for outlying planning consent  in the autumn.

Apparently apart from expanding the facilities at New Den, there will be lots of other sporting goodies on offer and the aim is absolutely not to price locals out of the newly gentrified neighbourhood. All the buildings coloured orange are to offer sporting facilities.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 14, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Apparently apart from expanding the facilities at New Den, there will be lots of other sporting goodies on offer and the aim is absolutely not to price locals out of the* newly gentrified neighbourhood.* All the buildings coloured orange are to offer sporting facilities.


You are still talking about that area round the New Den right? I dont think this development would be enough to gentrify it...

i like the look of the new trees theyve got planned!


----------



## IMR (Jul 14, 2010)

Melinda said:


> I had quite a long chat with one of the head honchos of Renewal who were at People's Day in force and the chief architect. The development is much higher density than I had realised and completely ugly- most of the offered social housing will be high rise accommodation.
> 
> Neither of them live in the area- *the closest living in Blackheath*, and they  dont think the Lewisham Gateway development fuckups will affect the way locals perceive this project.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 14, 2010)

clicker said:


> People's Day was very good....I've probably been to nearly all of them, and this was the first one where I saw no hint of trouble...and never sensed it....it had a perfect hot, summer's day vibe.....waited until there was no queue at the gate about 5pm ish....nowhere near as many police as previous years visible, no dogs and no screaming girlies at the gate pulling each others hair out....result.


I havent been in a looooong time, and I really enjoyed it, possibly because I didnt queue! It helps to know the park so well! 

Any one see the guy in the long white suit jacket demanding dances from ladies? Or even better the Elvis fans dressed in their finest 70s polyester?  

They gave me my biggest laughs of the day-  they gathered right at the front to dance to Katrina and were grooving away attracting a lot of attention (properly funny!).





I turn around and the next minute they were up on stage next to Katrina- fair enough it explained the costumes and the wild dancing. 

But then Katrina nervously asked them who they were-  THEY WEREN'T PART OF THE ACT, they were just Lewisham freaky deak Elvis fans who had blagged their way onto the stage. Katrina carried on singing! Although she did announce she was about 10 minutes from the end of her career!






Learning the walking on sunshine dance with Laban Dance group.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 14, 2010)

I think the one of the MCs on the Dance stage was possibly from Misfits?


----------



## Melinda (Jul 14, 2010)

Clicker- Im off to the photog forum to find your photos now!


----------



## clicker (Jul 14, 2010)

Ha we were watching the elvis fans grooving before the beat came on....loved the fact they blagged it onto the stage with katrina!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 15, 2010)

I was at the protest yesturday evening outside the town hall. Could have been better attended but  I suppose it was called at short notice. Good write up and pics here on Deptford Vision's blog
 Bullock was made to look like a right _fucking idiot_ and made the News Shopper today
read all  about it -
http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/lewgreen/8274872.LEWISHAM__Foul_mouthed_mayor_tells_protestors_to__get_real_/


----------



## Melinda (Jul 16, 2010)

^^^ Ive just called a friend to let her know that her mother is one of the blog photos! 

And hahahaha to Steve Bullock!


----------



## oryx (Jul 24, 2010)

Just read one of my local websites which has a Lewisham Cuts Forum.

I inadvertently read it as Lewisham Cunts Forum - have I been on Urban too long to be admissable to polite/normal society? 

Lots of petitions about library cuts going round, & meetings planned.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2010)

Is there any online links for the forum? Who's planning the meetings?


----------



## oryx (Jul 24, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Is there any online links for the forum? Who's planning the meetings?


 
http://oursay.proboards.com/index.cgi

This is the link - I have no idea who runs it, though! 

SE23.com and Brockley Central have a lot of local info - and see dynamicbaddog's post - page before this.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks like a Lewisham Council forum


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 26, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Bullock was made to look like a right _fucking idiot_ and made the News Shopper today
> read all  about it -
> http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/lewgreen/8274872.LEWISHAM__Foul_mouthed_mayor_tells_protestors_to__get_real_/



Saw the print edition of the news shopper over the weekend - headline something about the mayor and "a bunch of cuts"


----------



## softybabe (Jul 26, 2010)

anyone else had a power cut earlier today?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2010)

did de bastards take de lights?!? 
or was youngsofty doing some gardening again?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 26, 2010)

was at mum's today (SE 12 - sort of between Lee and Grove Park) and had a power cut for about 10 minutes round 8pm


----------



## softybabe (Jul 26, 2010)

ddraig said:


> did de bastards take de lights?!?
> or was youngsofty doing some gardening again?



lolz!!! de light taking bastards!!! Neighbours came knocking confused as to what to do....I said do what you would do without a TV fffs 

nah, no gardening for softyyoungman for a while 



Puddy_Tat said:


> was at mum's today (SE 12 - sort of between Lee and Grove Park) and had a power cut for about 10 minutes round 8pm


 
yup!


----------



## oryx (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.lewisham.gov.uk/CouncilAndDemocracy/HavingYourSay/OurLewishamOurSay/

Lewisham Council are consulting on possible cuts.

I've had my say/rant about how the mayor's office and Lewisham Life should be the first things up against the wall, and how vulnerable adults'/children's services should not be subject to any cuts.

I'm well aware of the tokenism and tick box culture of this sort of thing, but us Lewisham urbanz should shout about what we think about where cuts should fall.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 31, 2010)

^^^ Done. 


HG can now proudly boast the UK's first competitive indoor mini golf course! 

Tomorrow it hosts its inaugural event - *'The London Open 2010' * an official mini golf tournament.

Its kitted out with Swedish felt people, SWEDISH. None of your cheap tatty shit.  Its going to be open till 9pm most days. British Mini golfers and locals are very excited.  Who needs an arthouse cinema or a specialist bookstore.


----------



## clicker (Jul 31, 2010)

Melinda said:


> ^^^ Done.
> 
> 
> HG can now proudly boast the UK's first competitive indoor mini golf course!
> ...



Is that for real?? The map doesnt show the road....Birdwood Avenue? Named after one of the wards on the knocked down Hither Green Hospital I'll have you know....never heard of the road tho....


----------



## ethel (Aug 1, 2010)

i live on that road. it does exist 

oh and the minigolf has been open for a few moths. still not been though.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 1, 2010)

Field trip then Urbanz?  

I feel like Ive stepped through a looking glass. There is a mini golf national team and other fanatical folk who travel around the region and internationally to play mini golf.

Teams, leagues, tournaments! There are _youtube vids_!


----------



## hipipol (Aug 1, 2010)

Hmm organised Mini Golf expedition

Hehe, only if I can dress like me Dad did


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 1, 2010)

A politician's dream plan for Lewisham town centre


----------



## Melinda (Aug 10, 2010)

Now THAT ^^^ is some serious bullshit. The Olympics aside, Lewisham Gateway is probably some of the  most intrusive, top-down development you'll find in London. Ugly too.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 10, 2010)

Wanted to big up the new Cooper Locke Gallery and cafe on Hither Green Lane. Its officially launched next month, but its open now for fab coffee and cake. The owner is a gorgeous Australian called Carre. 

Really special and friendly space- Some of the artwork is locally produced- lots of artists from HG, New Cross and Goldsmiths. There is also a painting of a kitten.


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 11, 2010)

Melinda said:


> And hahahaha to Steve Bullock!


The Lewisham mayor feels too big- he should have his ego broken and placed to the side for 1 week


----------



## Melinda (Aug 11, 2010)

Gok's in Crofton Park! The Rivoli Ballroom is featuring on more and more shows.  

Its so beautiful, but they do need to sort out the frontage.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2010)

Noticed this outside the entrance to Hither Green Station- has anyone noticed it elsewhere?


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 13, 2010)

the best News Shopper front cover I've seen in a long time 

http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/8..._Website_lifts_lid_on_top_places_for_gay_sex/


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 13, 2010)

sam/phallocrat said:


> the best News Shopper front cover I've seen in a long time
> 
> http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/8..._Website_lifts_lid_on_top_places_for_gay_sex/


----------



## bromley (Aug 13, 2010)

Hence why I never do a sit down in a public toilet!


----------



## oryx (Aug 13, 2010)

deeply homophobic newshopper reader said:
			
		

> There was report the other week about the activities of gay men and 'doggers' at various locations during the day and night which are preventing normal, decent people and their families from going to. One was an RSPB reserve!



I've got a mental picture now of outraged owls, tutting terns and horrified herons.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 13, 2010)

The online version missed this peach of a quotation from the print edition:




			
				Mayor of Lewisham said:
			
		

> [said he would not comment on the website as he had not seen it but added] 'Lewisham is generally quite a gay-friendly borough and we are very proud of that'


----------



## hipipol (Aug 16, 2010)

As the sun descended over the edge of brockers, I stood on a hill and looked north.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











I knew I was home


----------



## oryx (Aug 17, 2010)

http://lewishamanticutsalliance.wordpress.com/

There now seems to be a pretty sound broad-based anti-cuts alliance in Lewisham. 

Hoping to make the meeting about Crofton Park Library next Monday, and get on their mailing list.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 20, 2010)

*172 to Brockley Rise*


----------



## hipipol (Aug 20, 2010)

The 172 will never be the same again!


----------



## Melinda (Aug 23, 2010)

WTF-  there is an Ann Summers in Lewisham Shopping Centre?


----------



## hipipol (Aug 23, 2010)

Melinda said:


> WTF-  there is an Ann Summers in Lewisham Shopping Centre?



Oh yea - were you looking for some way to use your Loyalty Card without so much travel then???


----------



## Melinda (Aug 23, 2010)

Its so incongruous; you pass that store selling off key books and artist supplies, and suddenly there is a big titted mannequin wearing a plastic robe.


----------



## bromley (Aug 23, 2010)

It's been there for months! I saw some people selling lingerie in the market a couple of Sunday mornings ago! 

I take it there's now going to be a small green near the roundabout.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 23, 2010)

Months?! For shame- I really dont go into Lewisham Town Centre at all any more! 

There seemed to be a a few smaller independent stores which is good news, because they break up the monotony of the 'phoneshop, sportshop, Greggs, phoneshop, sportshop, Greggs' thing  Lewisham had going on for the longest time. 


Which roundabout are you talking?


----------



## bromley (Aug 23, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Months?! For shame- I really dont go into Lewisham Town Centre at all any more!
> 
> There seemed to be a a few smaller independent stores which is good news, because they break up the monotony of the 'phoneshop, sportshop, Greggs, phoneshop, sportshop, Greggs' thing  Lewisham had going on for the longest time.
> 
> ...


 
The one near the station, it used to be Victorian terraces (and a Corral) now it's a bit of hilly turf.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry, I misunderstood and thought you were referring to the   green over the roundabout by the river 






AFAIK the temporary landscaping is going ahead.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 24, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood and thought you were referring to the   green over the roundabout by the river
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoever took this pic is v talll and brave, standin in the middle of the road an all

I hope they do leave it as something green and dont stick up some "landmark" ie vile and ugly, building on the site


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 28, 2010)

We were just right by Stillness Primary today when it caught fire - we saw all this smoke and saying how it looked like it was ramping up to be a big fire when it just started billowing out with explosions etc.  About 10 minutes later loads of fire engines and choppers turned up.  I've never seen anything so close before.  Just a little before we were actually peering through into the school - it's a lovely old building and our friends' child is about to start there.  What a shame - I wonder what happened.... ?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 30, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> We were just right by Stillness Primary today when it caught fire - we saw all this smoke and saying how it looked like it was ramping up to be a big fire when it just started billowing out with explosions etc.  About 10 minutes later loads of fire engines and choppers turned up.  I've never seen anything so close before.  Just a little before we were actually peering through into the school - it's a lovely old building and our friends' child is about to start there.  What a shame - I wonder what happened.... ?


 http://brockleycentral.blogspot.com/2010/08/major-fire-reported-at-stillness-junior.html


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 2, 2010)

got stopped by a BBC journalist on my estate today. He wanted to know what I knew about the Surrey Canal Rd station. He said they had just heard that it's now not going ahead cos of the cuts. Mixed feeling about this, don't support the cuts but I also pleased they now ain't going to be digging up Bridgehouse Meadows!
http://bit.ly/cwMeCx


----------



## Melinda (Sep 2, 2010)

Doesnt this decision mean the whole Surrey Canal/ New Den area regeneration is less likely to go through now? The development is due to go before planning any week now, if it hasnt already. 










How can they add 2,500 new units and not provide the transport infrastructure?


----------



## bromley (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm confused, what are the orange bits? Some of it's an existing park and some of it looks like part of a stadium expansion for a team who can't feel what they have currently.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 2, 2010)

IIRC the orange bits are the parts of the proposed development which have been earmarked for community sports facilities. Renewal Group are the developers.

South Bermondsey Station and  Surrey Canal Road Station on the East London Line are central to the viability of the project as far as I can see. Discussed in this blog post. 

From there: 


> According to the website:
> Surrey Canal will be a regional and local centre for sporting excellence. <snip>
> 
> Utilising the area's excellent transport connections, and two major stations (South Bermondsey and the planned new Surrey Canal Road station on the East London Line extension) the scheme will also deliver up to 2,700 new homes, 2,000 new jobs, improved connections and open spaces, and new community facilities.
> ...










> Featuring a number of towers - the tallest 26 storeys - the scheme will also improve access to and from the area surrounding the Millwall Football Club stadium, as well as creating new shops, cafés, restaurants and public spaces.
> 
> ‘It will also improve connections and linkages, *opening up the local area through the introduction of a new park at Bridge House Meadows* and high quality public spaces forming a green armature through the site.’


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 2, 2010)

News Shopper link to the story http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/lewgreen/8369130.NEW_CROSS__Surrey_Canal_Road_station_will_not_get_government_funding/


----------



## Melinda (Sep 2, 2010)

Im surprised there is nothing in the Standard yet. Nothing on the council's site either. 

Of course Lewisham's £3mill for the station was dependent on obtaining DoT funding.  
Millwall were already scaling back the stadium redevelopment. No one has any cash.


----------



## Mr Smin (Sep 2, 2010)

This is also outside the estate agent near the library in Lewisham Centre.



Melinda said:


> Noticed this outside the entrance to Hither Green Station- has anyone noticed it elsewhere?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 3, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Im surprised there is nothing in the Standard yet. Nothing on the council's site either.
> 
> Of course Lewisham's £3mill for the station was dependent on obtaining DoT funding.
> Millwall were already scaling back the stadium redevelopment. No one has any cash.


Could'nt sleep so I've just been out walking  my dog round Bridgehouse Meadows, I know it's selfish but I quite like it that we are the back of beyond here. I don't want all these new ''shops, cafes, restaurants'' they were planning


----------



## Melinda (Sep 3, 2010)

I heartily agree. When these developments are planned they are sold to existing communities on the basis that it will improve what is currently on site. That they too will have a share in the lifestyle they are selling-  restaurants, cafes and a pseudo Mediterranean outdoor way of life. 

Its bullshit-  in Hither Green, when they tore down the old hospital and ripped out ancient trees to build a housing development (large but nothing like the size of the Surrey Canal site) there were supposed to be shops for local businesses and a gym which local residents would receive a discount for. 

Four/ five years later, the reality is boarded up retail units, a mini golf centre, a Tesco Express, and _very_ recently a chain dry cleaners.  There are already 3 or 4 small supermarkets and 2 dry cleaners within 5 mins of the site. 

The developers have recently submitted plans to change the large retail units which have lain empty since the beginning into residential units.
Cllr Mike Egan is gathering local opinion to oppose this and hold the developers to their original plans. Very little has ever been done to advertise the vacant units, they were only ever a sweetner for the planners.  

---
Valerie Shawcross has released the Minister's letter laying out the decision to cut the Surrey Canal Station funding. 

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...&sig=AHIEtbTkZ98usGYj3RY-5O1SWSTISpXJVw&pli=1


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 4, 2010)

*Lewisham Anti Cuts Alliance*

2 mtgs coming up in the next fortnight
Public meeting on the future of Tidemill Primary School on Monday, 6 September, 7PM at the Albany (Douglas Way, Deptford).
and
Anti cuts planning meeting, Tuesday 14 September, 7PM, upstairs at the Amersham Arms 388 New Cross Road.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 5, 2010)

steam train passing through New Cross this morning


----------



## Melinda (Sep 5, 2010)

Do you know the route it took DBD, I think I heard it while I was in the garden today- it sounded like a train coming up the street. 

Im a fair distance from Hither Green station and never usually hear trains.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 5, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Do you know the route it took DBD, I think I heard it while I was in the garden today- it sounded like a train coming up the street.
> 
> Im a fair distance from Hither Green station and never usually hear trains.



I don't know the route sorry.
 I  found that vid via a link on twitter. I wish I'd been on that platform this morning to see it in person.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 18, 2010)

http://www.gopetition.co.uk/petitions/save-new-cross-library.html
Been  outside New Cross library this afternoon collecting signatures for the petition. 
Nearly everyone stopped to sign, support to stop  these library closures is solid.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 19, 2010)

LOBBY THE COUNCIL

Joint lobby of Full Council Meeting by all the library campaigns. Meet outside the town hall in Catford 6.45pm Thur 23rd. Bring placards, banners, your voice and loads of friends! (will be finished by 7.30 when you can choose to go into the meeting - a number of library related questions are on the agenda)


----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2010)

the new chinese opposite the library is very very good, and cheap. mung bean salad sounds weird but was heaven sent, got north chinese, szechuan and cantonese fare on the menu


----------



## Mr Blob (Oct 2, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> LOBBY THE COUNCIL
> 
> Joint lobby of Full Council Meeting by all the library campaigns. Meet outside the town hall in Catford 6.45pm Thur 23rd. Bring placards, banners, your voice and loads of friends! (will be finished by 7.30 when you can choose to go into the meeting - a number of library related questions are on the agenda)


 

I'll be there


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 2, 2010)

Mr Blob said:


> I'll be there


 
it's already happened ! (23rd September)


----------



## softybabe (Oct 3, 2010)

ska invita said:


> the new chinese opposite the library is very very good, and cheap. mung bean salad sounds weird but was heaven sent, got north chinese, szechuan and cantonese fare on the menu


 
Been there b4 it changed its name.  Looks very colourful now.


----------



## bromley (Oct 3, 2010)

Surely this is a load of bull?


----------



## Melinda (Oct 3, 2010)

The proposed town centre road layout?


----------



## clicker (Oct 3, 2010)

I can see where the new lesiure centre is going to lose some green areas.....but where is the bus station on the new map?


----------



## Melinda (Oct 3, 2010)

I think  it should be to the left of the triangular green patch in the after pic? Between the train lines. 

You can transpose its position from this pic below.


----------



## bromley (Oct 3, 2010)

That's going to involve a lot of work during a recession...

What's going to be where the roundabout is now?


----------



## clicker (Oct 3, 2010)

...and the riverdale centre is an 'opportunity area'....does this mean it gets knocked down?


----------



## Mr Blob (Oct 4, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> it's already happened ! (23rd September)


 
u caught me out


----------



## bromley (Oct 4, 2010)

clicker said:


> ...and the riverdale centre is an 'opportunity area'....does this mean it gets knocked down?


Likewise Tescos.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 4, 2010)

bromley said:


> Surely this is a load of bull?


 
i predict a traffic jam


----------



## Melinda (Oct 5, 2010)

The knock on to Blackheath, the rest of the South circular is going to be miserable.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 5, 2010)

how can anyone think that will work??


----------



## Melinda (Oct 5, 2010)

These are the same people who spent 200k knocking down a historic parade of shops to make a temporary garden.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 5, 2010)

Ive been sent details for the latest films at *Hither Green Cinema- *http://www.hithergreenhall.org/. Films are to be shown on the last Sunday of the month.

Halloween Night- Oct 31st
The Corpse Bride @ 3.30pm
The Rocky Horror Picture Show @ 6pm
The Orphange @ 8pm

Harold and Maude (!)- November 28 @ 5.30pm

Its a Wonderful Life- December 19 @ 6pm
(with mulled wine and mince pies)

Tickets are £3 or £6 for all day tickets.
Available from: 07956 614 007
Also: You Dont Bring Me Flowers on Staplehurst Rd, The CooperLocke Gallery on Hither Green Lane, or turn up on the night.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 11, 2010)

Ive just been told that Ben Elton headlined a gig at Lewisham Theatre for Dave (the TV channel). It was broadcast last night. 
Last time I walked by, the biggest acts booked were Derek Acorah and Richard Blackwood!

While I hope Ben was smothered on stage with an Aldi shopping bag, I am sorry to have missed Tom Stade. 


> In the first episode, join Ben Elton as he returns home to Catford, South London to host a night of riotous stand-up with special guests Jason Byrne and Tom Stade.
> 
> Filmed at the Broadway Theatre, Ben entertains the locals and the nation with his first televised stand-up show in ten years. Topics that light up the stage are the rebranding of creationists, pube jokes through the years and the world before digital cameras.



e2a 

repeats:
Mon 11th October 2010 (23.00, Dave)
Thu 14th October 2010 (23.00, Dave)
Fri 15th October 2010 (23.20, Dave)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 12, 2010)

Save New Cross Library!


----------



## oryx (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks like Labour have held on in the Ladywell by-election (not my ward, but the next one).

PB4P got more than the Tories by the look of it!


----------



## Maggot (Nov 7, 2010)

Did anyone else go to the Blackheath fireworks?  Really enjoyed them myself, and, being high up, you could see a number of other displays in the distance.


----------



## bromley (Nov 8, 2010)

I saw them from a bus stop in Lewisham, looked impressive but imo if you've seen one display you've seen them all.


----------



## tma2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

oryx said:


> http://www.lewisham.gov.uk/CouncilAndDemocracy/HavingYourSay/OurLewishamOurSay/
> 
> Lewisham Council are consulting on possible cuts.
> 
> ...


 
With the government awarding BSF contracts to private companies at a time of severe cuts to public spending, where local councils are being forced to make substantial savings, you have to wonder whether tax payers are receiving value for money? Are exemplary procurement practices being promoted? 
Public sector workers are starting to make a stand. An employee working in the borough has brought a multi discrimination case against Babcock Education and Skills Limited, (formerly VT), and a subsidiary of the FTSE 100 Company Babcock International Group PLC.

With the government awarding BSF contracts to private companies at a time of severe cuts to public spending, where local councils are being forced to make substantial savings, you have to wonder whether tax payers are receiving value for money? Are exemplary procurement practices being promoted? 
Public sector workers are starting to make a stand. An employee working in Lewisham has brought a multi discrimination case against *Babcock Education and Skills Limited*, (formerly VT), and a subsidiary of the *FTSE 100 Company Babcock International Group PLC*.
http://www.school-info4u.com/support-files/employment_tribunal_decision_babcock_education_and_skills_ltd.pdf
The London Borough of Lewisham - Partnering with construction company, Costain, it formed Learning21 – the only BSF consortium in which the design, construction, ICT and FM services are led by an education company. This joint venture successfully secured the contract to form a Local Education Partnership (LEP) with Lewisham to deliver a £210m pathfinder programme to rebuild and refurbish all of the borough's 17 secondary and special schools. It began in 2007, with the construction of the first two schools and the rollout of ICT provision across the whole secondary school estate. Babcock provides innovative ICT solutions and managed services (provision of hardware, ongoing support and continuing professional development for staff) under a BECTA-accredited ‘Managed Service’. In August 2010 phase 3 of Lewisham’s Building Schools for the Future was agreed. Under the third phase of the project, the Borough’s Local Education Partnership vehicle (LEP) established a PFI project company to rebuild Deptford Green secondary school in order to provide new education and community facilities and to service those facilities over 25 years. Fixed-rate funding for the PFI contract was provided by Aviva, raised through a private bond offer.  The LEP also contracted with the Borough to install an entirely new suite of ICT equipment and provide a 5-year managed ICT service at Deptford Green school from its completion using strategic BSF funding for ICT. The LEP is already providing a managed ICT service at seven further schools within the Borough which were part of the first two phases of the BSF programme, or which have either been recently built or refurbished by others. Under the ambit of a 10-year Strategic Partnering Agreement between the LEP and the London Borough of Lewisham, the LEP has exclusivity to work with the Borough on its c. £230 million education modernisation programme to undertake building improvements, facilities management services and the provision of a top-class information and communications technology (ICT) service to secondary schools throughout the Borough. Under the first phase of the BSF programme, the LEP entered into a PFI contract for two secondary schools in the Borough and the provision of managed ICT services at a further 5 schools.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone know what's happened to Melinda?  haven't seen her around recently.


----------



## bromley (Nov 30, 2010)

Anyone go to the protest at the town hall?


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 30, 2010)

bromley said:


> Anyone go to the protest at the town hall?


 
There's a thread about it in the activism forum


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 30, 2010)

http://sayingno.org/cms/2010/11/29/1329/
 Candlelit Vigil at 5 on Thursday to protest Tidemill becoming an Academy.


----------



## bromley (Dec 1, 2010)

Has the Lewisham model market closed down for good?


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Dec 8, 2010)

a fairly ill-educated guess would say yes


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 12, 2011)

Threads been a bit quiet of late.
- anti cuts stuff going on this Saturday in the town centre
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...organising?p=11415418&viewfull=1#post11415418


----------



## bromley (Jan 14, 2011)

Official launch of the Lewisham renaissance tomorrow as well. There's an advert in the metro today about it, if you look you'll notice that every person in it is white.


----------



## bromley (Jan 16, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Threads been a bit quiet of late.
> - anti cuts stuff going on this Saturday in the town centre
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...organising?p=11415418&viewfull=1#post11415418


I can't understand why the council believes that getting rid of a job shop will help their cuts. Petition signed


----------



## boohoo (Jan 16, 2011)

hello lewisham way people.... anyone know of any murals down your way that I should be interested in? 

It's for my mural project...Link to mural project facebook group


----------



## Melinda (Jan 18, 2011)

Goodness me-  this thread is flagging a bit! 

Boohoo-  there are a few large murals in Deptford.

There is the group (e2a- Artmongers) who re-did the big mural at the mouth of the market near Addey and Stanhope School and the Iyengar Yoga Centre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They also did the massive pearls and neck tie one in the market.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 18, 2011)

''Love Over Gold'' mural by Gary Drostle on the Creekside/Crossfields Estate. Its quite near the Cockpit Arts / Laban Dance Company space. Apparently Dire Straits commissioned it. 
Close up: http://www.drostle.com/deptford.html








The one on Frankham Street near Tidemill School. 'The Royal George'- Artist: John Cleverley.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 18, 2011)

'The Pepys Motor' on the Pepys Estate- another Artmongers mural







Plus the big one on the gable end of a house that you can see from the train from Kent to London. 





Note: Its on Sanford Street, nr Cold Blow Lane.  
A 1980s anti-war mural. 'Riders of the Apocalypse' by Brian Barnes (1983) includes images of Margaret Thatcher, Michael Heseltine and Ronald Reagan on cruise missiles.


Just found this Deptford walk - with historic buildings and murals pointed out. Lewisham Arts Service and the Crossfields blog have catalogued some murals and local artwork.



There are a few more as you head up into Brockley too.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 18, 2011)

Fantastic! Thanks Melinda you're a star!!!. I know about most of those but not the boats or the Pepys motor one. The links are good too!


----------



## bromley (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome back Melinda! 

Do you know what's going on with the Lewisham model market?

There was a mural by Morley Road (birth place of the chicken joint?) but it's been painted over.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 19, 2011)

Glad I could help boohoo  

Hey Bromley  Sorry Ive not made it back into Lewisham yet since returning to the UK. Is it closed? Are they planning to redevelop it? It certainly needs it.


----------



## Lakina (Jan 20, 2011)

its a warzone.


----------



## Lakina (Jan 20, 2011)

Is it just me, or has Lee High Street got a lot shittier?


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2011)

Do you mean Lee High Road or the Leegate Centre?

I quite like the shops up by Manor House Library. Mostly independents- a decent bike shop. I like the store that sells the massive Moroccan and Berber ceramics and ironmongery, I can spend hours in there. 
Even though Morse Art Supply store seems to have closed down, its quite arty there are a couple of good local galleries and artist studio space.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jan 22, 2011)

There's a screening of Werner Herzog's _Lessons of Darkness_ and _Encounters at the End of the World_ at a pop-up cinema in a great venue in Brockley tonight:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=134534936609875&index=1
http://www.peoplespicturehouse.blogspot.com/


----------



## bromley (Jan 22, 2011)

Lee High Road is a series of chicken joints, newsagents, hair dressers and Mediterranean restaurants. I don't think it's getting shitter though.

I see a law firm is now based in the Lewisham Centre.


----------



## hipipol (Jan 22, 2011)

bromley said:


> Lee High Road is a series of chicken joints, newsagents, hair dressers and Mediterranean restaurants. I don't think it's getting shitter tough.
> 
> I see a law firm is now based in the Lewisham Centre.



O doubt that Bromley really gives you the right to comment

Bromley = Ahllas arsewipe


----------



## bromley (Jan 23, 2011)

No need to get personal.


----------



## Lakina (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2011)

Had a gorgeous family birthday lunch at the Clarendon Hotel this afternoon. Really fun and delicious. Fabulous carvery and veggies. Great value. 

Although it turns out the Hotel keeps the tips paid by credit card. So we had to tip in cash instead.

Toured the manor on the way there, and I was right, the Lee end of the High Road is fine. Lots of nice little shops.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 4, 2011)

So youth unemployment in Lewisham is the worst in the country according to this weeks News Shopper. It also reports that Lewisham is closing Connexions and Opening Doors in Lewisham- of all the services to cut ffs.  

Regardless of whether the unemployment figures are accurate, the school system here is desperate- the results are terrible. The News Shopper doesn't make the connection.

The council has clearly done really well out of the Building Schools for the Future programme-  some of the new capital projects have been really successful and no doubt the prospectuses and websites are bright and shiny too but attainment is crucial and it continues to be poor.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 4, 2011)

Just seen on twitter
 terrible fire in Deptford, 2 dead apparently. I know people who live in that block but they live in the bottom flat and from that footage it looks like the worse of it is on the top floor

http://www.twitvid.com/IHOGY


----------



## Melinda (Feb 4, 2011)

Just seen the footage on tv. Its one of the massive blocks you see from the train.
Yeah it looks like the very top floor. 

Very scary.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 6, 2011)

Todays read in at New Cross library turned into a sit in. I left an hour ago and they were still going strong, occupation will continue  until midday tomorrow
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-12367392

http://twitter.com/CActionLewisham

http://laca.org.uk/

http://se13ure.wordpress.com/2011/02/06/new-cross-library-occupation-inside-story/


----------



## bromley (Feb 6, 2011)

That fire is dreadful. 

On a lighter note there was an amusing Christian V Muslim argument outside McDonalds yesterday lunch time!


----------



## hipipol (Feb 6, 2011)

bromley said:


> That fire is dreadful.
> 
> On a lighter note there was an amusing Christian V Muslim argument outside McDonalds yesterday lunch time!


No doubt about the true Creator of the Big Mac


We can start with certainty it wasn't Jayweh - the mix of meat and milk products would make my old neighbours in Stamford Hill feel ill


----------



## Melinda (Feb 6, 2011)

I remember being in a Maccie D's in Jerusalem with a mate from Leeds. It was his first or second day there and he rocked up to the counter and asked for a bacon double cheese burger and strawberry milkshake. 

The memory of the server's face still cracks me up.


----------



## PeteUK (Feb 20, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> picture with the Lewisham footbridge in -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quite a rare design of footbridge; Only one other surviving in the UK I believe, the "Manchester Exhibition Footbridge".














From the OP's photo; the House of Fraser bridge was originally canary yellow, and later painted red. The main part of the building was derelict after closure for some time, and demolished as it was deemed a "dangerous structure".

The bridge was left dumped on a boarded up grass verge behind the Riverdale Center, next to the railway bridge before it was removed.

The Riverdale Center part of the House of Fraser still exists, it could not be demolished as it formed part of the shopping center building. Just inside the Lewisham High St. entrance, I'm quite sure there is a false wall on one side that covers up the emergency exit to this part of the building.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 21, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Just seen on twitter
> terrible fire in Deptford, 2 dead apparently. I know people who live in that block but they live in the bottom flat and from that footage it looks like the worse of it is on the top floor
> 
> http://www.twitvid.com/IHOGY


Ive just found out this shit was *deliberate! * WTF!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 21, 2011)

And hello Pete, welcome!  That's an impressively geeky entrance.  


*applauds*


----------



## PeteUK (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks! I've been browsing for a while, but thought I'd give a bit of an insight on that particular item


----------



## Melinda (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I hope you feel free to post now you've broken your duck! 

Do you live/ work somewhere locally?


----------



## PeteUK (Feb 21, 2011)

Peckham / And I work in the London Bridge area.


----------



## clicker (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello Pete....the Lewisham bridge was transformed into a christmas cracker many years ago....a fact I may have mentioned on here before.....a few of us remember it.


----------



## PeteUK (Feb 21, 2011)

Perhaps this one might bring back some memories of the High Street...


----------



## Melinda (Feb 23, 2011)

Does anyone remember the musical, spinning characters which used to come out of their clock housing and perform twice an afternoon in the shopping centre? I think they lived in column where the lifts outside Sainsbury's are now. They disppeared when the centre was revamped.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 23, 2011)

Lewisham, great for vegetables


and thats just the shoppers....boom.boom!!!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 23, 2011)

Honestly, you can take the boy outta Southwark...  


HoiPolloi, your old manor never had property like this for sale.  Part of Vanbrugh Castle is up for sale!


----------



## hipipol (Feb 23, 2011)

Neither does your manor love, I know the building as I used to live near it, it be in Blackheath, part of GREENWICH!!!

Here be a map o ye ancient Greenwich, with all the new sad bits like Eltham attached.....

Anyway Southwark sadly has things like the Shard springing up in it....kinda rate Vanburgh a bit more so you not wrong there.....


Oops, I said 'your manor', but its mine now too!! So 'our manor' then


----------



## PeteUK (Feb 23, 2011)

I've pretty much gauged how far away I'll need to be if that Shard thing ever comes down.... and the answer is.... Spa Road


----------



## Melinda (Feb 23, 2011)

hipipol said:


> Neither does your manor love, I know the building as I used to live near it, it be in Blackheath, part of GREENWICH!!!
> 
> Here be a map o ye ancient Greenwich, with all the new sad bits like Eltham attached.....
> 
> ...


_'Our'_ manor is right! You do indeed belong to us now, so suck iiiiiiiiit!  

The Lewisham/ Greenwich border runs directly across the heath with the bulk being in Lewisham!  Even your map proves it- follow the thin orange line-  So suck it again !!!


----------



## bromley (Feb 23, 2011)

Some parts of Greenwich borough, like Collingdale Road have an SE13 postcode.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh Mel - I realise that as leader of the L.E.M. (Lewisham Expansion Movement - also your name backwards, very odd!) you have to claim any interesting things near the edges of the actual borough but Maze Hill is deffo in Greenwich.


As I now 'belong' to you, will I have to be branded or something?????


----------



## Melinda (Mar 23, 2011)

Never saw that^^^   Lewisham branded!
*All your hair weave and fake Luis Vuitton are belong to us! 
*
---


*Be Kind Rewind- Sarf Landon stylee.*


Does Andy The Don still post here? He was quite local to me before he moved. 
I just got sent an email saying a BBC London TV crew will be on Hither Green Lane tonight at 8pm to film a pop up cinema and to find out about the sale of the former Art Deco Park Cinema at the corner of HGL and George Lane.  



> Please come along from 7:30pm and tell everyone you know to come there too, the more we are the better. Bring your neighbours, your parents, your kids, bring strangers too!!
> It has taken some doing but tonight we are having a pop up cinema on kids Korner/Park Cinema!!
> 
> We'll project a film on the facade of the former Cinema building and use this opportunity to present to everyone in London the document that we have prepared that explains how returning a cinema to Hither Green would make a bigger profit than another block of flats, and would be good for the community too!
> ...



Its 5 minutes from HG train station, and 10 mins from Lewisham on the bus-  181/ 225 bus routes. 


This is the project proposal: http://maxink.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/cinema-investment-proposal-final.pdf


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 23, 2011)

Has the deptford socialcentre plus been posted yet?

http://socialcentreplus.wordpress.com/

Come down to an event or meeting if you haven't been yet.


----------



## bromley (May 3, 2011)

Jesus over 2 months! Time for a random bump!

I've noticed that google street view is a bit out of date, remember these buildings? Just goes to show how much Lewisham has changed recently.

Entrace to station (wish they brought this back) and strange shed like buildings

Sports bar!

The shops that cost £250k to knock down!

Our world class leisure centre!


----------



## bromley (Jun 13, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Ravensbourne Arms?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 13, 2011)

Did you go to school in Bromley as well?


----------



## bromley (Jun 14, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Did you go to school in Bromley as well?


 Maybe!


----------



## clicker (Jun 14, 2011)

bromley said:


> Has anyone tried the Ravensbourne Arms?


No , walked past it today....looks like it is trying very hard to be 'just a proper pub' as per it's banner....has rows of old, hardback books carefully/casually placed on the windowsill...a blackboard outside saying 'beer garden open, children welcome'....and when I walked past later I think it had net curtains put up on the side windows???? Hope they don't put them up on the front....and can someone please go in and better my 'peering through a dark window' review please....and check out the garden while you're there....thanks...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 4, 2011)

That time of the year again.




​who's in?


----------



## clicker (Jul 4, 2011)

Brownhill rd- South Circular has been closed for an hour, and no time for re-opening in the very near future....sadly a cyclist has been knocked off bike and it could be 'life changing' so closed to all traffic.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 4, 2011)

Not quite Lewisham, I know, but the rumour mill has it that someone's been shot in Woolwich this evening.  Coming on top of the poor lad stabbed in Welling on Friday and the bloke shot in Greenwich last night, that's three killings in a week in this part of London...


----------



## bromley (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll probably be at people's day.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 8, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> That time of the year again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 8, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> That time of the year again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm there from about 3.30ish.....wanna see Krakatoa and Nev


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone going to Peoples Day at Mountsfield park?

http://www.lewisham.gov.uk/NewsAndEvents/Events/PeoplesDay/

I am


----------



## bromley (Jul 10, 2011)

People's day was great! Shame that it finishes at 8.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 10, 2011)

That was amazing - really good. Neville Staple killed it!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 10, 2011)

cant believe i havent gone befor


----------



## bromley (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone else see the hot air balloons this morning?


----------



## Maggot (Jul 25, 2011)

No, but about to start a thread on them.


----------



## bromley (Aug 10, 2011)

I heard people marching and chanting earlier, any idea?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 10, 2011)

bromley said:


> I heard people marching and chanting earlier, any idea?


yes, I've seen this on twitter, it was a SolFed march from Deptford to the town hall.


----------



## bromley (Aug 10, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> yes, I've seen this on twitter, it was a SolFed march from Deptford to the town hall.


Any idea what they were chanting? It sounded like David Cameron, off our streets, which makes no sense what so ever!


----------



## love detective (Aug 11, 2011)

it wasn't solely or primarily a solfed march, was LACA and other various odds & sodds

was probably 'blame the government, not our kids' you heard


----------



## oryx (Aug 14, 2011)

bromley said:


> Has anyone tried the Ravensbourne Arms?



Went for our second visit tonight. I like.

It's low lit, with dark wood and candles. The music is what I'd describe as mid-nineties/noughties indie (a curious mix of The White Stripes/Bloc Party/Stone Roses/Arctic Monkeys/PJ Harvey etc.). The prices are reasonable, the bogs are clean, the bar staff on the two times I've been there are helpful and personable.

The place has a low-lit, laid back vibe and has very obviously been furnished from house clearance, but in a good way. If you're getting on a bit, like me, it will remind you of your grandparents' house, with the standard lamps and (consciously retro) flock wallpaper, only with sauvignon and Belgian beer and the Stone Roses instead of dry sherry and the Light Programme. But in a good way.

There is a good mix of people and a good smoker-friendly beer garden. It's on main bus routes and easy to park opposite.

It's just become my favourite 'local' after the Brockley Jack.


----------



## bromley (Aug 14, 2011)

How reasonable are the prices? I was told the place was quite dear.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 14, 2011)

Have been past this on the bus.  Did it used to be something else?


----------



## bromley (Aug 14, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Have been past this on the bus. Did it used to be something else?


Yes, The Coach & Horses.


----------



## oryx (Aug 14, 2011)

bromley said:


> How reasonable are the prices? I was told the place was quite dear.


I think it was about £15.50 for a bottle of wine, a soft drink and a bag of crisps. Not Weatherspoon's prices but not ridiculously expensive either.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 23, 2011)

Any of our Lewisham-ites (or nearby) able to recommend a gardener / company who can do fairly serious gardening / fencing (building one, not sword-fighting that is)?

Mummy-Tat is in need of fairly serious gardening attention.  Cutting the grass and a bit of pruning I can cope with.  Digging trees out and stuff is a bit beyond me.


----------



## clicker (Sep 6, 2011)

Apparently there was a serious sexual assault on a 14 year old girl in Mountsfield park yesterday....saw the police and an area taped off today....don't know if the person was caught...anyone have details?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 25, 2011)

The automaton thingies that used to appear on the hour in the middle of the Riverdale Centre (as the Lewisham Shopping Centre was then called) got a mention and some discussion on the Robert Elms show today...







(view is pretty much from where the cafe thingy still is)

Some speculation as to how many of them survive - they apparently got dumped in a skip during a revamp of the (privately owned not council) shopping centre, but some at least are known to have been rescued...

More on Robert Elms farceboink page.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 29, 2011)

These get a mention on the excellent Transpontine blog:  http://transpont.blogspot.com/

Here's another picture of the figures:


----------



## oryx (Dec 28, 2011)

£450,000 apparently been set aside for 'improvements' to Ladywell 'village'. (Last time I looked at old maps, Ladywell was a village c. 1880 or summat).

These include pavement widening, street furniture and tree planting.

I'm interested to know if anyone else in Lewisham thinks this is a bit spendthrift bearing in mind things like library closures and staff cuts. I've just been out with a friend tonight who knows someone at LB Lewisham and reckons they're about to announce a huge programme of redundancies (I think she said 450 staff but do not take my word for it - it was third hand).

I don't have kids or elderly relatives in Lewisham, but I'd rather see money spent on early years/elderly care.


----------



## bromley (Dec 31, 2011)

Scandalous. The temporary park where the old sports bar used to be is a complete mess now as well as being bloody weird with strange steps everywhere rather than a flat surface. Messsssssss!


----------



## bromley (Mar 19, 2012)

Any idea of the Olympic torch route?

In other news they're doing work by St. John's station, perhaps part of Thameslink 2000?


----------



## Maggot (Mar 20, 2012)

bromley said:


> Any idea of the Olympic torch route?


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/bsp/hi/pdfs/19_03_12_day66_lewisham_wandsworth.pdf

Full route here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17358291


----------



## bromley (Mar 21, 2012)

Maggot said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/bsp/hi/pdfs/19_03_12_day66_lewisham_wandsworth.pdf
> 
> Full route here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17358291


Cheers, it's passing past the end of my road.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks like there's been a bit of bother at the Come the Revolution Cafe. This is the cafe opened by People Before Profit and bankrolled by estate agent Ray Woolford - 
they have'nt been treating their employees very well, sackings, threats, lay offs etc
http://cometheunion.wordpress.com/2012/03/28/statement-of-come-the-revolution-workers-28-3-12/


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 31, 2012)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Looks like there's been a bit of bother at the Come the Revolution Cafe. This is the cafe opened by People Before Profit and bankrolled by estate agent Ray Woolford -
> they have'nt been treating their employees very well, sackings, threats, lay offs etc
> http://cometheunion.wordpress.com/2012/03/28/statement-of-come-the-revolution-workers-28-3-12/


 
 (at them not you)


----------



## Mr Blob (Jun 26, 2012)

The restaurant in the middle of Lewisham shopping centre, Pontis, has just closed.  I believe Eastern Europeans used to run it and I liked to go there for a cake and drink on my way to  Lewisham's Sainsburys.  They've transfered to Bluewater!


----------



## Mr Smin (Nov 11, 2012)

Lewisham High Street is closed at the Library end. Twitter has pictures of a police forensic tent outside the Mama Mia restaurant.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 11, 2012)

shit the bed

Unable to get into the car park today ( see above ) , so parked on teh other side of the river - there were huge shoals of fish under the footbridge - they look like Chub ? Some were a good 15 inches long - anyone seen these before ?


----------



## bromley (Nov 11, 2012)

News shopper are reporting a murder.  



Mr Blob said:


> The restaurant in the middle of Lewisham shopping centre, Pontis, has just closed. I believe Eastern Europeans used to run it and I liked to go there for a cake and drink on my way to Lewisham's Sainsburys. They've transfered to Bluewater!


Ha, all the best to them in the major leagues!

I live next to the river and haven't noticed any fish, impressive! I have noticed a shopping trolley though.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 12, 2012)

they are chub apparently - seriously, there were about 100 of them shoaling under the footbridge.


----------



## bromley (Nov 20, 2012)

I imagine this has been posted on the protest forum, but the more publicity this gets the better.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 20, 2012)

bromley said:


> I imagine this has been posted on the protest forum, but the more publicity this gets the better.


 
Lewisham Hospital thread here - includes links to the various petitions / consultation responses etc


----------



## Brainaddict (May 29, 2013)

Hmm, this thread not very active at the moment, but just for info, BNP march and counter-march this Saturday:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/bnp-to-march-from-woolwich-to-lewisham-sat-1st-june.310919/


----------



## Mr Blob (Jun 3, 2013)

Latest news     new swimming pool/leisure centre on Loampit Vale opening next week.  I'll be using it

http://www.lewisham.gov.uk/news/Pages/£20-million-leisure-centre-opens-in-the-heart-of-Lewisham.aspx

Remember controversy  about Lewisham Mayor's decision to close the newly opened pool at Ladywell in 2006 to biuld a secondary school.  After that, it's going ahead once this new one on Loampit vale gets going


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Jun 3, 2013)

bromley said:


> I imagine this has been posted on the protest forum, but the more publicity this gets the better.


 
Lewisham hospital is unfriendly but it gets the job done I suppose.


----------



## Mr Blob (Jun 15, 2013)

Has anyone been to new Glass Mill leisure centre on Loampit vale yet?


----------



## clicker (Jun 15, 2013)

why is there a fire engine driving around every day, with johnny cash singing ring of fire, at top pelt??


----------



## ddraig (Jun 15, 2013)

hen party fake thing?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 15, 2013)

clicker said:


> why is there a fire engine driving around every day, with johnny cash singing ring of fire, at top pelt??


 
something to do with the campaign against fire station closures / cuts?


----------



## clicker (Jun 15, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> something to do with the campaign against fire station closures / cuts?


maybe? its a proper fire engine with bona fide firemen.....didnt notice any banners in it. Sounded well good rolling along the south circ.


----------



## Mr Blob (Jun 16, 2013)

clicker said:


> why is there a fire engine driving around every day, with johnny cash singing ring of fire, at top pelt??


Boris Johnson is planning to close New Cross and Downham fire station.  The MPs and councillors in Lewisham borough are orchestrating a campaign with local firemen to save the stations


----------



## bromley (Jun 16, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> something to do with the campaign against fire station closures / cuts?


Nice comments there. 

The new bus garage thing is coming along quickly.


----------



## oryx (Jun 16, 2013)

Mr Blob said:


> Has anyone been to new Glass Mill leisure centre on Loampit vale yet?


 
We keep getting flyers about it - I'm quite tempted although Forest Hill is nearer and I only finally made it there a couple of moths ago.......


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 30, 2013)

I have now been resident in Lewisham/Brockley for 9 days and loving it! 

This week my favorite things are;

1. The No.21 bus/N21.
2. Hilly Fields Park.
3. Aladins Cave on Lewisham way. I could spend hours in this shop!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 30, 2013)

Mr Blob said:


> Has anyone been to new Glass Mill leisure centre on Loampit vale yet?




I will check it out this week as I live 10 minute walk away.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 30, 2013)

Helpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp!  

Yesterday I went out for compost and came back with 2 armchairs, no compost.

Today I went out for some beers and lemonade to make shandy and came home with 1 folding pine door with glass panels, a duck board, a wall hanging plant holder and 2 garden tables with umbrellas....  Just had to go out again for the beer/lemonade 

Am not leaving the house again this weekend!


----------



## clicker (Jun 30, 2013)

What are they doing to the Rising Sun pub in Catford on way to Lewisham....always loved it's chimneys.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 1, 2013)

I accidentallied another folding door with glass panels...I needed tobacco and went to the shop


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 7, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> I will check it out this week as I live 10 minute walk away.


How did it go?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 9, 2013)

Mr Blob said:


> How did it go?


 
Uffffffffffff haven't made it in there yet!  Last 2 weeks has been non-stop sorting new place and visitors! Started a new job today also so won't have time to check it out before the weekend either...I promise to feedback once I do though.


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 5, 2013)

What's happening at Goldsmiths college, Lewisham Way?  Is the university relocating or they're using summer vacation for refurbishment.  I went pass New Cross main campus and saw loadsa workman and construction at front of building


----------



## ska invita (Aug 5, 2013)

welcome rutita! 



Rutita1 said:


> I have now been resident in Lewisham/Brockley for 9 days and loving it!


----------



## bromley (Aug 10, 2013)

What's the current bus station going to be after it moves to Thurston Road? I'm going to stick my neck out and guess, more flats?


----------



## hipipol (Aug 14, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> I have now been resident in Lewisham/Brockley for 9 days and loving it!
> 
> This week my favorite things are;
> 
> ...


So thats a 2-3 weeks now

Now many folding doors do you now have?

Oh yeah. Welcome to Eden!!!


PS You know you've arrived when your standing in Dukes at brockley cross buying cheapo wine for twice the usual with the sun rising as you chew your lips off


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 15, 2013)

Mr Blob said:


> What's happening at Goldsmiths college, Lewisham Way?  Is the university relocating or they're using summer vacation for refurbishment.  I went pass New Cross main campus and saw loadsa workman and construction at front of building


They are rebuilding the front of it to make it easier access and to make it look pretty
i know this cos i went to uni there and they write to ask ppl to pay towards it


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 15, 2013)

Rutita1 when are we have se london drinks?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 16, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Rutita1 when are we have se london drinks?


Soon?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2013)

Up for that! Not too soon though!


----------



## Maggot (Aug 16, 2013)

When's too soon?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 16, 2013)

Payday this month is the 25th...after then please.


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 16, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> They are rebuilding the front of it to make it easier access and to make it look pretty
> i know this cos i went to uni there and they write to _*ask ppl to pay towards it*_





private-public partnership


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2013)

Maggot said:


> When's too soon?


Not this month - too much going on


----------



## bromley (Aug 18, 2013)

Another development question! What are they building at Jerrard Street? Is it going to be something exciting, like more flats?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 24, 2013)

Finally got around to checking out the Sri Lankan grocers' on Loampit Vale. Very impressed, was being to miss my old Turkish & Indian local grocers.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2013)

Picked up a flyer for Roots Factory, who have been putting on some live reggae events over in Battersea and theres a string of dates for the Fox and Firkin!






Fri 6th Sept - Bombska, Ramon Judah + more
Sat 12th October - By The Rivers, Faada Ras, Brigadier JC
Friday 18th October - Roots Factory Record launch: Solo Banton, Ramon Judah + more
Friday 8th Nov + 6th Dec Guests TBC
Saturday 11th Jan 2014 - Mungos Hifi, Soom T + more



Finally something to go to in an SE postcode.....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 28, 2013)

About these south east london drinks... what about end september?


----------



## Maggot (Aug 28, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Picked up a flyer for Roots Factory, who have been putting on some live reggae events over in Battersea and theres a string of dates for the Fox and Firkin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Presumably not our very own djbombscare?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 28, 2013)

not as it is spelt with a k, no


----------



## bromley (Aug 28, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Finally got around to checking out the Sri Lankan grocers' on Loampit Vale. Very impressed, was being to miss my old Turkish & Indian local grocers.


Is that in the Little Sri Lanka part of the road? The hairdresser there is pretty decent.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 28, 2013)

Talking Sri Lankan Lewisham I used to go to Taste of Lewisham every week - its gone a bit down hill the last couple of years though, especially when they stoped doing the Thali-style plate... unless its got better recently? Havent been for a year now. Miss it....

BTW theres going to be a WE WON PARADE AND PARTY


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 7, 2013)

Copying from an email:



> ’m involved with a group called Friends of Frendsbury Gardens and we’re having a fabulous event on Saturday 7 September that you’re all invited to!
> 
> 
> The big occasion is that we were awarded a Green Flag for our park this year. To celebrate we’re holding lots of activities on Saturday 7 September from 10am to 1pm.
> ...





> http://lewishamgardens.webs.com/apps/blog/categories/show/1305145-brockley


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 7, 2013)

From FB:



> GROW YOUR OWN
> Like This Page · 4 hours ago
> 
> A Guide to Seed Saving, Seed Stewardship & Seed Sovereignty by The Seed Ambassadors Project
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Sep 12, 2013)

Outdoor reggae party in NEw Cross's FOrdham Park this Saturday
The forecast is cold, but may just stay dry - I think the sound will be set up on concrete so no worries about mud






An auspicious site, what with the free festivals of yore, and Shaka used to play the Moonshot - it may not be that great, but Im going for the whole day and will be working (drinking) hard to have  fun


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> About these south east london drinks... what about end september?


Am away the last weekend of Sept but yes...I am up for it!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 12, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Outdoor reggae party in NEw Cross's FOrdham Park this Saturday
> The forecast is cold, but may just stay dry - I think the sound will be set up on concrete so no worries about mud
> 
> 
> ...





Got alink to this so that I can share?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 12, 2013)

Only on facebook:  https://www.facebook.com/TrinityLDN 

Flyer: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1275905_668762749802763_942834375_o.jpg?dl=1


----------



## oryx (Sep 13, 2013)

Lots of moans on local websites about the works in Ladywell dragging on well past the expected completion date, and the possibility that small businesses will go under.

AFAICS the proposed works don't benefit people in Lewisham (or indeed Ladywell) all that much and seem a lot of disruption for little gain. I can see that the streetscape will improve slightly but it was never all that bad to start, and months of road closures for little gain, plus the spending of money that could be used on other things, annoy me.

Again, AFAICS, the 'improvement' works were largely driven by, ahem, new style businesses, aka the cupcake brigade, so is it a case of be careful what you wish for?

This may run & run/explode. It's interesting in a gentrification context and I'd be interested if anyone here has a view. I can post on here without being accused of being an inverted snob or cupcake murderer ;-) 

It's the long-standing small businesses I feel sorry for.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 13, 2013)

My only view is last time i was on the 122 I ended up getting off and walking the rest - Ive no idea what they are actually up to or whose idea it was. I tend not to go into lewisham centre unless i really have to - its too busy for me  bumpkin se23 attitude


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 13, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Got alink to this so that I can share?


Linky here too:
http://newxlearning.org/2013/09/11/party-in-the-park-2013/


----------



## ska invita (Sep 13, 2013)

r0bb0 said:


> Linky here too:
> http://newxlearning.org/2013/09/11/party-in-the-park-2013/


thats good, i didnt realise there was that much going on around it - includes a tent of some description which is reassuring


----------



## ska invita (Sep 13, 2013)

r0bb0 said:


> Linky here too:
> http://newxlearning.org/2013/09/11/party-in-the-park-2013/


my mate who i was going to go to this with says hes heard its been cancelled due to the rain...i havent seen that confirmed anywhere yet, but he must have heard it from somewhere ... bah

ETA: all going ahead apart from the UNIT137 soundsystem...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2013)

Can anyone tell me about *The Bussey building/CLF Art Cafe?*

Anyone been to their once a month soul train night? I feel like dancing


----------



## Maggot (Oct 1, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Can anyone tell me about *The Bussey building/CLF Art Cafe?*
> 
> Anyone been to their once a month soul train night? I feel like dancing


You want the Peckham thread.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 3, 2013)

Procession in Deptford on Saturday.


----------



## Anju (Oct 16, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Can anyone tell me about *The Bussey building/CLF Art Cafe?*
> 
> Anyone been to their once a month soul train night? I feel like dancing


 
Yes - We went to celebrate my wifes 42nd birthday and had a great time - The crowd were generally much younger than I expected but there was a decent mix of people, no attitude and *almost everyone was dancing* (from flailing arms drunken style to some amazing jazz and hip hop dancers). We met an American b-boy who had only really been out to the wankiest Shoreditch clubs and was under the impression that British ravers were white, middle class and mostly static from the neck down. Venue is great and felt a bit like being at an 80s Family Function / Shake and fingerpop warehouse party.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2013)

Anju said:


> Yes - We went to celebrate my wifes 42nd birthday and had a great time - The crowd were generally much younger than I expected but there was a decent mix of people, no attitude and *almost everyone was dancing* (from flailing arms drunken style to some amazing jazz and hip hop dancers). We met an American b-boy who had only really been out to the wankiest Shoreditch clubs and was under the impression that British ravers were white, middle class and mostly static from the neck down. Venue is great and felt a bit like being at an 80s Family Function / Shake and fingerpop warehouse party.



Thank you Anju, I am definately going to give it a try at some point.


----------



## hipipol (Oct 21, 2013)

Aye the Bussey is nicely dishevelled and thus "kewl"
Peknam - what Brixton wishes it still was.......

On other matters the Jam/Pram Circus at CP should re-open in the next week
Bumped into Max (Antic Ops Dir) the other day - he say they have bought the freehold and its full steam ahead etc


----------



## clicker (Oct 21, 2013)

http://londonist.com/2012/10/video-the-brockley-bubbleman-bubbling.php

brockley does bubbles...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 5, 2013)

I discovered Blythe Hill Fields recently whilst doing a waterway and park walk up from Lewisham bus garage. What an amazing view! I walked into the park and literally 'wowed', I was not expecting that at all.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2013)

> *Ladywell Christmas Market*
> *14 December 11am to 4pm Free*
> *Along Ladywell Road*
> *Address:*
> ...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 10, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> I discovered Blythe Hill Fields recently whilst doing a waterway and park walk up from Lewisham bus garage. What an amazing view! I walked into the park and literally 'wowed', I was not expecting that at all.


have you been up one tree hill and / or hilly fields yet?  also good views
I love all the hills round there (glad I don't cycle them though)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> have you been up one tree hill and / or hilly fields yet?  also good views
> I love all the hills round there (glad I don't cycle them though)



Hilly fields is at the end of my road so is my local park!


----------



## hipipol (Dec 16, 2013)

Ladywell Christmas market..........blink, you missed it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 18, 2013)

Top of Loampit Vale...almost the corner of Tyrwhitt Road. Is lovely!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 18, 2013)

have you borrowed?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 18, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> have you borrowed?



Yes, I have borrowed _Asbo Fairy Tales _, just because I simply had to take something 

I have also sorted out a small pile of books that I have rescued from the street over the last year to deposit.


----------



## ringo (Dec 19, 2013)

Due to the rubbish weather I failed to join a couple of mates for Vinyl Meltdown @ Pointers Bar, Lewisham High ST last night, but its supposed to be a top night of great ska/rock steady/reggae selectors every Wednesday night.

Pain in the bum for me to get to, but might be right up some of you local's street musically & geographically.


----------



## Mr Blob (Mar 16, 2014)

Lewisham bus station has closed.  Does anyone know what this  Lewisham Gateway housing/shop/offices development on that site will be like?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 21, 2014)

transpontine reports an impending exhibition of 1970s / 80s pictures of Deptford / Lewisham


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 21, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> transpontine reports an impending exhibition of 1970s / 80s pictures of Deptford / Lewisham



boohoo - if you fancied going to this I wouldn't mind.. reminders of my childhood.


----------



## oryx (Mar 21, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> transpontine reports an impending exhibition of 1970s / 80s pictures of Deptford / Lewisham



Just flagged this up to my other half who grew up in Deptford.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 22, 2014)

And something else of interest: Prefab Museum Only open til April 1st. gaijingirl


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 22, 2014)

boohoo said:


> And something else of interest: Prefab Museum Only open til April 1st. gaijingirl



Ooh. Let's pm. V. Interested in both.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 22, 2014)

boohoo said:


> And something else of interest: Prefab Museum Only open til April 1st. gaijingirl


I wonder what an archive tea party is.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 22, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> transpontine reports an impending exhibition of 1970s / 80s pictures of Deptford / Lewisham


we had a rag and bone man visit our street up till 1998 or so...


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 23, 2014)

On the topic of Deptford history, I came across this recently - lots of SE London political organising, particularly for the General Strike: http://libcom.org/history/angry-young-man-leslie-paul


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> we had a rag and bone man visit our street up till 1998 or so...



oh I had forgotten about them!  We always had them coming round.  I'm going to ask my mum actually whether she sees them any more.  Presumably not..


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 23, 2014)

boohoo gaijingirl  - if there's a potential mini urban meet for this / the prefabs thing, wouldn't mind going.  although i'm up in the frozen north until tuesday

re totters - don't think there's any horse powered totters round lewisham any more.  some of them used to keep their horsies in the arches under the carriage ramp round the back of deptford station but pretty sure the last ones have left.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 24, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> boohoo gaijingirl  - if there's a potential mini urban meet for this / the prefabs thing, wouldn't mind going.  although i'm up in the frozen north until tuesday
> 
> re totters - don't think there's any horse powered totters round lewisham any more.  some of them used to keep their horsies in the arches under the carriage ramp round the back of deptford station but pretty sure the last ones have left.



I don't think I can do the prefabs sadly - I actually just went to visit them about a month ago - it's very very close to my parents places.  Gonna go to the library for the photos though this Friday I think.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 22, 2014)

The 2014 *New Cross and Deptford Free Film Festival* runs from *Friday 25 April to Sunday 4 May*.
Full details of this year's FREE events below.

http://www.freefilmfestivals.org/wh...ewCrossDeptford&dm_i=402,2E1SK,C7HOJW,8OF5U,1


----------



## Maggot (Apr 22, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> The 2014 *New Cross and Deptford Free Film Festival* runs from *Friday 25 April to Sunday 4 May*.
> Full details of this year's FREE events below.
> 
> http://www.freefilmfestivals.org/whats-on/new-cross.html?utm_medium=email&utm_source=London Borough of Lewisham&utm_campaign=4014740_LL 21 April 2014 - film festival (untargeted)&utm_content=FilmFestivalNewCrossDeptford&dm_i=402,2E1SK,C7HOJW,8OF5U,1


Wow! they are showing Frank Zappa's Baby Snakes, which I have always wanted to see (and it's free natch).  Anyone else up for it?

http://www.freefilmfestivals.org/whats-on/new-cross/details/266-frank-zappas-baby-snakes.html


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 22, 2014)

Transpontine alerts that there will be an event Friday 25/4 - 





> Has The Tide Turned? - 21 Years of Urban Change in Deptford


----------



## bromley (Apr 23, 2014)

Mr Blob said:


> Lewisham bus station has closed.  Does anyone know what this  Lewisham Gateway housing/shop/offices development on that site will be like?


http://brockleycentral.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/coming-soon-sic-lewisham-gateway.html


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 23, 2014)

Maggot said:


> Wow! they are showing Frank Zappa's Baby Snakes, which I have always wanted to see (and it's free natch).  Anyone else up for it?
> 
> http://www.freefilmfestivals.org/whats-on/new-cross/details/266-frank-zappas-baby-snakes.html


whereas I was going 'yay a singalongaGrease'


----------



## monsterbunny (Apr 23, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> boohoo gaijingirl
> 
> re totters - don't think there's any horse powered totters round lewisham any more.  some of them used to keep their horsies in the arches under the carriage ramp round the back of deptford station but pretty sure the last ones have left.



I've spotted two young traveller lads roving the local neighbourhood streets with a horse-drawn cart.  I've also seen them at the stables at the rear of Eltham Palace as well.


----------



## Thaw (Apr 24, 2014)

"Newisham"  - street food and drinks in an abandoned 1950s market.
http://www.tweatup.co.uk/model-market/

I've just moved down to Catford from Brixton and was quite glad to escape the Brixton Village crowds to normality. What was this Model Market? My inner child likes to think it was a market selling just model soldiers but it probably wasn't.


----------



## oryx (May 14, 2014)

Mr Lawrence wine bar now resituated where their wonderful wine merchants/real ale shop used to be. Visited tonight and it is busier but as good as the old Mr L bar was.

A real ale bar is due to open very soon in what was Mr Lawrence wine bar - same people as Beer Rebellion in Gipsy Hill. Apparently they will share a rear garden and be open about transferring drinks between the two.

It should turn the Crofton Park golden triangle of exceptional drinking spaces into a golden square, or maybe some other geometrical figure, with these two, Jam Circus (which I haven't been to since before The Fire) and the Brockley Jack.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 14, 2014)

Thaw said:


> What was this Model Market? My inner child likes to think it was a market selling just model soldiers but it probably wasn't.



Sadly not...

It was a pedestrian only area with what I can really only describe as somewhere between very small shops and covered market stalls.  Think each shop was big enough to lock up, but don't think the shops were big enough to have back rooms / their own staff bogs and that sort of thing.

Over the time I remember it, it became more international in flavour, particularly Carribean as reflected in some of the food units and record shops

It got taken over by new private landlords and closed.



I'm also reaching the conclusion that the prospect of being able to afford to move back to anywhere in Lewisham borough is now an impossible dream...

 again


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 14, 2014)

Lewisham People's Day 12th July

any takers?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 14, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Lewisham People's Day 12th July
> 
> any takers?



Yes! Perhaps we can have an urban meet planned too. Not a formal let's all spend the day together kind, just a let's meet here at x time kind of thing and see where the day takes us?


----------



## hipipol (May 19, 2014)

oryx said:


> Mr Lawrence wine bar now resituated where their wonderful wine merchants/real ale shop used to be. Visited tonight and it is busier but as good as the old Mr L bar was.
> 
> A real ale bar is due to open very soon in what was Mr Lawrence wine bar - same people as Beer Rebellion in Gipsy Hill. Apparently they will share a rear garden and be open about transferring drinks between the two.
> 
> It should turn the Crofton Park golden triangle of exceptional drinking spaces into a golden square, or maybe some other geometrical figure, with these two, Jam Circus (which I haven't been to since before The Fire) and the Brockley Jack.


New Mr Ls aint bad - smaller mind you - work on the beer bar racing ahead......
Ramp into the back yard a bit mad.......


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 27, 2014)

> * Tewkesbury Lodge Garden Group *
> 
> * Forest Hill,  London  SE23 3DE *
> 
> ...





> *Description*
> These four very different hillside gardens are within a short walk of each other with spectacular views over London and the North Downs. Discover a sculptor’s creative courtyard ‘container’ garden crammed with unusual plants and the artist’s sculptures and ceramics (for sale). A small SE-facing garden has borders with rich colours within formal outlines to complement a modern extension plus mini meadow and a tranquil vegetable garden with seating, greenhouse and compost area. The front garden of another, inspired by Beth Chatto's dry garden, has stunning borders in soft mauves, yellows and white, interspersed with drifts of red and purple poppies. A hilltop country garden is in two sections, with deep informal flower borders under mature trees, raised vegetable beds, a fruit cage, greenhouse, chickens, and wildlife areas to encourage interest and diversity. Story Hunt for children
> 
> Great views. Plants for sale at 27 Horniman Drive



http://www.ngs.org.uk/gardens/find-a-garden/garden.aspx?search=type:advanced-pc:se23 3bp-d:1-dr:3&id=30170&utm_medium=email&utm_source=London Borough of Lewisham&utm_campaign=4140532_LL 26 May 2014 - untargeted&utm_content=ForestHillOpenGardens&dm_i=402,2GQUS,C7HOJW,8YVQT,1


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 27, 2014)

> On 3 and 10 June, adults can *learn mask-making techniques* at the Horniman Museum in Forest Hill



http://www.horniman.ac.uk/visit/eve...AdultMaskMaking&dm_i=402,2GQUS,C7HOJW,8YVQS,1



> *Sydenham Arts Festiva*l runs from 5–20 July: see what's on


http://sydenhamartsfestival.co.uk/2...FestivalGeneral&dm_i=402,2GQUS,C7HOJW,8YVQL,1


----------



## Smangus (May 27, 2014)

We went to the constitutiojnal club for sunday lunch in Catford the other day , very nice it was too with some top beers in. Great building, like having a pub in a squat!


----------



## craigxcraig (May 27, 2014)

Smangus said:


> We went to the constitutiojnal club for sunday lunch in Catford the other day , very nice it was too with some top beers in. Great building, like having a pub in a squat!


I've been a couple of times now and really like it - as you mention, some great beers.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 20, 2014)

There are certainly worse ways of spending an afternoon in the park. 

http://www.lewisham.gov.uk/inmyarea/events/whats-on/peoples-day/pages/default.aspx


----------



## Anju (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone know what the theatre/outdoor performance thing happening on the patch of grass behind the 2 little fenced off parks near the Greenwich end of Deptford Church Street is? I asked the Security people who spent the night looking after the stage and equipment and they said things start at the Cutty Sark and end in Deptford but weren't sure on times.

Anju.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi all, they are setting up for the Midsummer fair in Hilly fields park at the moment.

Check it out if you fancy an afternoon in the park. 


http://www.brockleysociety.org.uk/events/item/26-hilly-fields-summer-fayre-22-juny-2013-full-report


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2014)

Anju said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what the theatre/outdoor performance thing happening on the patch of grass behind the 2 little fenced off parks near the Greenwich end of Deptford Church Street is? I asked the Security people who spent the night looking after the stage and equipment and they said things start at the Cutty Sark and end in Deptford but weren't sure on times.
> 
> Anju.


I don't know but I will go have a look later


----------



## ska invita (Jun 22, 2014)

Is there a pub in Catford that has a potential decks/function room? Or even wine bar type thing? I cant think of a single thing still open


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2014)

Dunno. Last night's WU was in a fully functioning night club in Sydenham btw


----------



## ska invita (Jun 22, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Dunno. Last night's WU was in a fully functioning night club in Sydenham btw


whats that one?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2014)

Zanzibar


----------



## Thaw (Jun 23, 2014)

The Goose seems to have a function room...
https://www.facebook.com/Goose.Catford

The Catford Constitutional Club has that little room to the right of the entrance where they have the pub quiz. Not sure if that counts though.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 23, 2014)

Thaw said:


> The Goose seems to have a function room...
> https://www.facebook.com/Goose.Catford
> 
> The Cat ford Constitutional Club has that little room to the right of the entrance where they have the pub quiz. Not sure if that counts though.


 
i dont think either would be too keen on music....havent been in CCC yet, but antic pubs dont really have music IME...you never know...


----------



## bromley (Jun 23, 2014)

Anyone check out the street food festival?


----------



## oryx (Jun 23, 2014)

bromley said:


> Anyone check out the street food festival?



No, but lots of reviews/comments on local websites - Brockley Central and its spin-off website, SE Central.

Sounds a) crowded and b) full of hipsters.

Someone said it had a 'favela' vibe.


----------



## Thaw (Jun 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> i dont think either would be too keen on music....havent been in CCC yet, but antic pubs dont really have music IME...you never know...


They vary...the Ravensbourne has music. Well, jazz anyway. If you look down the Goose's facebook page they do mention some music nights but nothing too recent. The function room looks quite fancy.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 9, 2014)

*Job Centre bar faces backlash from locals in south London*
Owners of bar converted from former job centre accused of flaunting 'ironic gentrification' in one of poorer parts of capital

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...backlash-from-locals-in-south-london-deptford

 
_The Job Centre bar in Deptford, London, has angered residents for using the building's background for publicity. Many want its name changed. Photograph: Andy Hall_


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 12, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> There are certainly worse ways of spending an afternoon in the park.
> 
> http://www.lewisham.gov.uk/inmyarea/events/whats-on/peoples-day/pages/default.aspx



This is today.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 12, 2014)

oryx said:


> No, but lots of reviews/comments on local websites - Brockley Central and its spin-off website, SE Central.
> 
> Sounds a) crowded and b) full of hipsters.
> 
> Someone said it had a 'favela' vibe.



A mate of mine went and she said it's pretty much Brick Lane/dalston come to Lewisham. She reeled off some very cringey names that the stall holders have given their food too. I don't think I will bother myself.


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 12, 2014)

Lewisham People's day in Mountsfield park today


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm gonna ride up there in a little while


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 12, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm gonna ride up there in a little while



Maybe see you up there?

I am having a workout and doing some domestic stuff but will be wander up after that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2014)

I shall look out for your hair!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 12, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I shall look out for your hair!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2014)

They are searching everyone going into the park. So don't come with any booze. Instant buzzkill. Screw this. I'm going home. Some shit punk is playing.
Not a patch on the LCS.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 12, 2014)

According to this: http://www.lewisham.gov.uk/inmyarea/events/whats-on/peoples-day/Pages/Conditions-of-entry.aspx you are allowed to bring booze, just not in bottles.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2014)

They wouldn't let the fella in front of me in with his White Lightning


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 12, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> They wouldn't let the fella in front of me in with his White Lightning



Rubbish! Was just about to leave home as well. Still need to come that way to meet a friend though. 


Maggot said:


> According to this: http://www.lewisham.gov.uk/inmyarea/events/whats-on/peoples-day/Pages/Conditions-of-entry.aspx you are allowed to bring booze, just not in bottles.



Hmm...


----------



## clicker (Jul 12, 2014)

Glass not allowed...no prob with plastic bottles.As my Aldi's Pimms can testify
... Just maxed out on the herb stall...and bumped into a friend I havent seen for 20 years. She went to work in australia and i went to work in greece... before the days of mobile phones and facebook... serendipity don't you just love it.


----------



## Thaw (Jul 14, 2014)

The Peoples Day thing was too hot and I was too hungover. I sat in the shade, had a curry, and listened to some band knock out a few Nirvana and Gary Numan covers before crawling back to the sofa.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2014)

Does anyone know much about Ray Woolford/Housemartins/People Before Profit? 
A lot of leaflets from PBP talk sense, but I've read Woolford is a bit of a political chameleon. Talks about people power but is a big landlord who evicts people on Xmas Eve and is now chairman of Lewisham Conservatives? Weird!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 23, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Does anyone know much about Ray Woolford/Housemartins/People Before Profit?
> A lot of leaflets from PBP talk sense, but I've read Woolford is a bit of a political chameleon. Talks about people power but is a big landlord who evicts people on Xmas Eve and is now chairman of Lewisham Conservatives? Weird!



there are a few bits on the web about him, some have been linked from threads here.  

i'm on the move so not easy to find links

pretty sure he was a tory but not now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2014)

http://m.vice.com/en_uk/read/ray-woolford-election-candidate-ray-woolford
He was in Lib Dems too!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2014)

It's just that I saw a one bed flat available. But perhaps it's not a good idea to rent from a man who seems like Peter Rachman in a Che t-shirt.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 23, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's just that I saw a one bed flat available. But perhaps it's not a good idea to rent from a man who seems like Peter Rachman in a Che t-shirt.



If you're going to start vetting the morality of your possible landlords, you're going to end up sleeping in a box.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 24, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Does anyone know much about Ray Woolford/Housemartins/People Before Profit?
> A lot of leaflets from PBP talk sense, but I've read Woolford is a bit of a political chameleon. Talks about people power but is a big landlord who evicts people on Xmas Eve and is now chairman of Lewisham Conservatives? Weird!


Strangely enough dynamicbaddog was telling me about him last night, when we went for a drink at the Job Centre. He will be able to fill you in.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 25, 2014)

Maggot said:


> Strangely enough dynamicbaddog was telling me about him last night, when we went for a drink at the Job Centre. He will be able to fill you in.


he's a knob
and after that 'Come the Revolution' fiasco he's got a nerve having a go at 'The Job Centre' , at least this pub is paying their staff.
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/ray-woolford-election-candidate-ray-woolford


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice way to spend a few hours tomorrow if the weather is good. 



> *Grupo Lokito at the Horniman Museum, Forest Hill, from 3pm to 5pm on Sunday *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 10, 2014)

on the ray woolford front

http://brockley.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/people-before-profit-and-jewish-lobby.html

e.g. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i feel a big  coming on.


----------



## the button (Aug 20, 2014)

He truly is the Swiss Army knife of fuckery.


----------



## oryx (Sep 19, 2014)

Paid a quick visit to the Model Market/'street food' place early this evening.

What it is, is the 'downmarket' (note inverted commas) section of a shopping centre. This has been vacated and the units stripped. They have now been filled with people doing 'upmarket' fast food and drinks. It's buzzy and what Americans would call 'funky'.

I went with the intention of exploring the old units but they are too far gone to be recognised. I did take a photo of one, an old hairdressers, but it came out badly so not worth posting here.

If I'd been with someone else I might have stayed and had a drink or burger, but my other half was out elsewhere and by the time I saw a Malaysian style mini-burger I fancied (£4) there was nowhere to sit and enjoy it, & the massive cheese straw I'd bought earlier in M&S was jumping up and down inside my bag going 'EAT ME' so I fucked off home.

Overall: it's popular. I went early (6.30) and there were people with kids and older people, as well as the usual suspects. It's due to end next weekend but if whoever's running it has half a business brain cell they will extend it. The food does look nice, if pricey.

It's gentrification personified. The people in there were totally different from those in the real market and shopping centre.

But what would you do with the run down bit behind a shopping centre? The alternative is to demolish it and for it to become another megastore, which I suspect is already about to happen.

Overall, strange experience. My OH (Lewisham born & bred) didn't know the place though he remembers Chiesman's, the walkway etc. which is Lewisham social history long before my time here!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 19, 2014)

Things I remember about Lewisham market.. getting my first pair of roller skates there.. with the rubber stopper on the front.  Getting my first leather jacket there - it was a Christmas present and I was so so so excited, but obviously tried not to show it because y'know I was cool.  Getting a 7" copy of Take my Breath away...   As a child I used to love the market.  I've gone a bit nostalgia mad recently.

Kinda want to try this model market thing but won't get there before next weekend.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2014)

> * Revisiting Romania Launch Weekend *
> *Saturday 4 October & Sunday 5 October 2014*
> 
> 1pm - 5.30pm
> ...





http://www.horniman.ac.uk/visit/events/revisiting-romania-launch-weekend?utm_medium=email&utm_source=London Borough of Lewisham&utm_campaign=4761905_LL 1 October - arts&utm_content=MusicArtFilmFoodRevisitingRomania&dm_i=402,2U2B5,C7HOJW,AAD5T,1


----------



## DirtySouthEast (Oct 13, 2014)

Here's what I made of Lewisham on a recent visit. Had a right hoot: http://deserter.co.uk/2014/10/a-tale-of-two-lewishams/


----------



## bromley (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice article!


----------



## DirtySouthEast (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 16, 2014)

DirtySouthEast said:


> Thanks!


thanks for the top tips about lower robert street
I read about it on your page and thought 'now there's a destination '
_so_ delighted to stumble on it by accident in the rain tonight 
and then a trip from charing cross to london bridge but alas in the dark without a pie
but with spectacularly drunk fellow passengers who threw their drinks over each other and threatened a fight


----------



## ska invita (Oct 16, 2014)

DirtySouthEast said:


> Here's what I made of Lewisham on a recent visit. Had a right hoot: http://deserter.co.uk/2014/10/a-tale-of-two-lewishams/


Nice to see a shout for Maggies in there


----------



## Maggot (Oct 30, 2014)

Anyone up for the Blackheath fireworks on Saturday?

http://www.lewisham.gov.uk/inmyarea/events/whats-on/fireworks/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 30, 2014)

Maggot said:


> Anyone up for the Blackheath fireworks on Saturday?
> 
> http://www.lewisham.gov.uk/inmyarea/events/whats-on/fireworks/Pages/default.aspx



Maybe! 

Forecast is good...rainy morning, dry afternoon and evening
http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2643743?day=2

ska invita ?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 31, 2014)

Lets try again.

Who's up for the Blackheath Fireworks tomorrow?

ska invita 
Orang Utan 
dynamicbaddog 
oryx ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm in Leeds!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 31, 2014)

looking unlikely as am meant to go to a birthday drinks thing in.....north...london.... eugh, hawk/spit, etc.
if i lunch it or whatever else might go wrong ill let you know.


----------



## oryx (Oct 31, 2014)

Maggot said:


> Lets try again.
> 
> Who's up for the Blackheath Fireworks tomorrow?
> 
> ...



Thanks very much for tagging me, but I have an overwhelming fear of fireworks (this is the second year running I've said no to fireworks!).


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 31, 2014)

Maggot said:


> Lets try again.
> 
> Who's up for the Blackheath Fireworks tomorrow?
> 
> ...


Planning on going out tonight, but if I'm not too hungovered tomorrow I might be up for this. I will let you know.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 1, 2014)

RubyToogood Are you free tonight and up for this?


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 1, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> RubyToogood Are you free tonight and up for this?


Erm... no?  (Just seen this at 10pm)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 1, 2014)

ska invita said:


> .....north...london.... eugh, hawk/spit, etc.





(i'm about 150 miles north of the river at the moment )


----------



## ska invita (Nov 2, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> (i'm about 150 miles north of the river at the moment )


wow! wrap up warm and dont talk to stangers


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2014)

Fireworks was fun and so were the drinks before, during and after!

Great to meet you again Maggot and to meet dynamicbaddog for the first time. 

I have just remembered the look on that guy's face when I offered to carry his bag down the hill  Well I say offered but it was more like, 'hey, that looks heavy, give one of them to me, I won't steal it I promise.' By which point I had taken one of his bags out of his hand and slung it over my shoulder.  We had a good chat though, apparently he hadn't made much because the cops were being arses.

Anyway, Blackheath is a good place for this kind of thing given it's size and flatness (nothing obscuring the view).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2014)

Keep forgetting about this:



> *Lover's Rock at Lewisham shopping*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.lewishamshopping.co.uk/whats-on/black-history-lovers-rock-lewisham-shopping

Finished today so I missed it 

http://www.lewisham.gov.uk/inmyarea...eventid=3729&recurrenceid=27/10/2014+10:00:00


----------



## oryx (Nov 2, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Keep forgetting about this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can see it on the photographer's website (link at bottom of page of Lewisham link), just in case you didn't realise. Great stuff.

We were in Lewisham last night & saw the posters for this.

I can highly recommend Levante Pide on the High St.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2014)

oryx said:


> You can see it on the photographer's website (link at bottom of page of Lewisham link), just in case you didn't realise. Great stuff.
> 
> We were in Lewisham last night & saw the posters for this.
> 
> I can highly recommend Levante Pide on the High St.



Yeah I saw them on his site, just wanted to see them in person IYSWIM.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2014)

Solution meet Channel ONe at Fox & Firkin on Dec 5th! Thats a rarity....
https://www.facebook.com/events/828842783826063/

i need to get out of a family commitment to make it though...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 12, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Solution meet Channel ONe at Fox & Firkin on Dec 5th! Thats a rarity....
> https://www.facebook.com/events/828842783826063/
> 
> i need to get out of a family commitment to make it though...



OMG that is the night of a house party with old friends in Walthamstow. Boo


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> OMG that is the night of a house party with old friends in Walthamstow. Boo


its doomed


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Nov 28, 2014)

Copper stabs and kills a dog in a drugs raid in Grove Park this morning 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-30251352

no drugs found or arrests made


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 25, 2014)

(courtesy of @catfordcentral on tweeter)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 23, 2015)

Seen this?



> *Save The Fox and Firkin from closure*
> 
> *Didier Autard*
> London, United Kingdom
> ...



https://www.change.org/p/lewisham-c...ponsive&utm_term=mob-xs-share_petition-no_msg


----------



## Maggot (Jan 24, 2015)

They should just post these on the flats:


----------



## Maggot (Feb 6, 2015)

Mad Professor an Channel One at the Fox and Firkin at Easter. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/828842783826063/

ska invita


----------



## ska invita (Feb 6, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Mad Professor an Channel One at the Fox and Firkin at Easter.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/828842783826063/
> 
> ska invita


well up for that - still havent managed to catch a roots thing at F&F - things keep conspiring - Mad Prof is always entertaining
thats the wrong link btw - this seems to be it https://www.facebook.com/events/553204564823221?acontext={"ref"%3A5%7D&aref=5

big line up! all dayer 1pm - 4am 

POWERED BY CHANNEL ONE SOUND SYSTEM AND NOISE CONTROL SOUND SYSTEM
FESTIVAL VIBES, BBQ JERK, RECORD STALLS, RUM SPECIAL, WOOD FIRE IN THE GARDEN...
£7 EARLYBIRD 
£10 GENERAL REALEASE
£12 FINAL RELEASE
Tickets:
http://www.residentadvisor.net/event.aspx?676578
• MAD PROFESSOR
• CHANNEL ONE SOUND SYSTEM 
• SOOM T
• RIDDIM TUFFA
• BRIGADIER JC
• JAH SCREECHY
• SPENG BOND
• SAM KILLAMAN JAGO

Rutita1


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 17, 2015)

ska invita said:


> well up for that - still havent managed to catch a roots thing at F&F - things keep conspiring - Mad Prof is always entertaining
> thats the wrong link btw - this seems to be it https://www.facebook.com/events/553204564823221?acontext={"ref"%3A5%7D&aref=5
> 
> big line up! all dayer 1pm - 4am
> ...



Nice one, will buy a ticket today!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 17, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Nice one, will buy a ticket today!


good point! i'll get one too


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 17, 2015)

ska invita said:


> good point! i'll get one too



I have mine 

You fancy this Maggot?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 17, 2015)

> *SEVEN SONGS FOR MALCOLM X + LIVE PERFORMANCE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> The event is inspired by a 1993 article written by John Akomfrah in the great Black Film Bulletin magazine, called 'Sneaking Ghosts Through the Back Door'. In it, he wrote about what it meant to discuss Malcolm X’s life in the context of being British and Black, with a focus on the minor or absent details of his life, "to sneak a few of these ghosts into the back door". We again mark Malcolm’s life, and in a way bring him back into our daily lives through the medium of film and spoken word. Round numbers don't mean anything really, but it would not be right to NOT do something on this day.
> 
> Inspired by an article, and put together by people who wish to commemorate his life in someway, if not to learn more about how the black and ethnic minority communities are affected in the UK (or Lewisham) today by the legacy of that time. We hope you can come and join us for an interesting and insightful evening, marking the life of a global and outspoken figure in black history.




https://www.wegottickets.com/event/308183


----------



## ska invita (Feb 17, 2015)

Deptford has a cinema? gentrification gone mad


----------



## ska invita (Feb 17, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> I have mine
> 
> You fancy this Maggot?


i cant remember my RA login


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 17, 2015)

ska invita said:


> i cant remember my RA login


LOL they have a forgotten password function, use it!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 17, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> LOL they have a forgotten password function, use it!


logged in but the numbers have rubbed off on the back of my card since ive been using it as an oyster! 
this is fucked! Ruti can you buy one for me and i'll pay you back/wire you the money? I need a new debit card....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 17, 2015)

ska invita said:


> logged in but the numbers have rubbed off on the back of my card since ive been using it as an oyster!
> this is fucked! Ruti can you buy one for me and i'll pay you back/wire you the money? I need a new debit card....



I will do it now, no probs...YOU OWE ME BIG TIME  
Happy to help mate.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 17, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> I will do it now, no probs...YOU OWE ME BIG TIME
> Happy to help mate.


you're an angel!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 17, 2015)

ska invita said:


> you're an angel!



 Don't push it!

It's done already.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 17, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Don't push it!


but you are!

thanks so much
need to get a new debit card now...


----------



## the button (Feb 17, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> http://m.vice.com/en_uk/read/ray-woolford-election-candidate-ray-woolford
> He was in Lib Dems too!


A handy compendium of Ray Woolford's antisemitic and conspiraloon twitter activity:

https://storify.com/InTheSoupAgain/ray-woolford-and-tusc


----------



## Maggot (Feb 17, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> I have mine
> 
> You fancy this Maggot?


YES!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 17, 2015)

Maggot said:


> YES!



Get a ticket today then! They are at their cheapest at the mo!


----------



## Maggot (Feb 17, 2015)

Just bought one! 

dynamicbaddog are you coming too?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 17, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Mad Professor an Channel One at the Fox and Firkin at Easter.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/828842783826063/



Miss-Shelf littleseb ?


----------



## klang (Feb 20, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Mad Professor an Channel One at the Fox and Firkin at Easter.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/828842783826063/
> 
> ska invita


 


Rutita1 said:


> Miss-Shelf littleseb ?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 17, 2015)

littleseb said:


>


seb are you def up for this? would be great to see you - and south of the river! not long to go now....


----------



## klang (Mar 18, 2015)

ska invita said:


> seb are you def up for this? would be great to see you - and south of the river! not long to go now....


 yeh, up for it. just tried to get tickets but somehow couldn't manage it. will look into it


----------



## klang (Mar 18, 2015)

have you got tickets, ska invita and Rutita1 ?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2015)

littleseb said:


> have you got tickets, ska invita and Rutita1 ?


yes indeed...wahts the problem>? I doubt its sold out yet


----------



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2015)

yeah 2nd release http://www.residentadvisor.net/event.aspx?676578


----------



## klang (Mar 18, 2015)

ska invita said:


> yes indeed...wahts the problem>? I doubt its sold out yet


 I type in all card details etc and when I press enter it keeps taking me back to the start page. Must have tried 10 times, hope I haven't bought 10 sets of tickets.....no confirmation email or anything yet though. I shall keep at it.....


----------



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2015)

littleseb said:


> I type in all card details etc and when I press enter it keeps taking me back to the start page. Must have tried 10 times, hope I haven't bought 10 sets of tickets.....no confirmation email or anything yet though. I shall keep at it.....


this sounds familiar...i had that once too
cant remember what fixed it


----------



## klang (Mar 18, 2015)

ska invita said:


> this sounds familiar...i had that once too
> cant remember what fixed it


 just tried again, same thing. i'll try later at a mate's computer, he knows about IT stuff........


----------



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2015)

littleseb said:


> just tried again, same thing. i'll try later at a mate's computer, he knows about IT stuff........


maybe differnet browser....


----------



## Maggot (Mar 19, 2015)

ska invita said:


> maybe differnet browser....


Yes, use a different browser. I sometimes have problems buying stuff on Chrome, then use Firefox instead.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 1, 2015)

anyone else in?
still tickets!
plans are a foot


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 1, 2015)

Bbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrh HEY !!! 



/excited


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 2, 2015)

> *African Connections - Future Sounds of Mzansi*
> 
> 
> This colourful documentary explores South Africa’s cultural landscape through the vehicle of electronic music. In a country still steeped in poverty crime and injustice, young South Africans party like their lives depends on it.










DATES & TIMES: Friday 10 April, 6.30pm

RUNNING TIME: 1 hour 40

AGE GROUP: 15+

TICKETS: Free
http://www.thealbany.org.uk/event_d...African-Connections---Future-Sounds-of-Mzansi



> Future Sound of Mzansi is a documentary that aims to explore, express, and interrogate South Africa's cultural landscape, 20 years into it's democracy. A chief vehicle of this exploration is electronic music, a staple of South African popular culture. The film explores the past, present and future of the scene and its multiple sub-genres, presented through the eyes of internationally acclaimed artist Spoek Mathambo. Future Sound of Mzansi is directed by Nthato Mokgata and Lebo Rasethaba of Egg Films, and produced by Black Major.



http://sonarcapetown.com/en/2014/pr...o-lebogang-rasethaba-future-sound-of-mzansi_3


----------



## ska invita (Apr 2, 2015)

All being well I can make that Ruti...sounds great. Might need a reminded but will try and get it in the mental diary


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 2, 2015)

Will do, next week


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 2, 2015)

Bit more about the doc here:

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jul/23/-sp-spoek-mathambo-future-sounds-mzansi-south-africa


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 4, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Miss-Shelf littleseb ?


Can I come? I have to do family stuff during the day but could do with letting off steam afterwards...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 4, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Can I come? I have to do family stuff during the day but could do with letting off steam afterwards...



Of course! I'll add you to the PM convo.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 4, 2015)

Arghhhhhh can't as it was ska who started it.

Paging ska invita add ruby to the convo please.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 4, 2015)

Might be on for this....just saw the tag thanks


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 4, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Might be on for this....just saw the tag thanks



I tagged you over a month ago


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 4, 2015)

it's been a hectic month


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 11, 2015)

ska invita littleseb alsoknownas 

It's showing at SOAS later this month, well worth it 

http://futuresoundofmzansi.com/screenings/


----------



## ska invita (Apr 11, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> ska invita littleseb alsoknownas
> 
> It's showing at SOAS later this month, well worth it
> 
> http://futuresoundofmzansi.com/screenings/


brilliant thank u
amazingly its at 8pm too https://www.soas.ac.uk/cas/events/28apr2015-future-sounds-of-mzansi---film-screening.html
which means i can make it after work ~ so often these things start too early
im going to go


----------



## klang (Apr 15, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> ska invita littleseb alsoknownas
> 
> It's showing at SOAS later this month, well worth it
> 
> http://futuresoundofmzansi.com/screenings/


 


ska invita said:


> brilliant thank u
> amazingly its at 8pm too https://www.soas.ac.uk/cas/events/28apr2015-future-sounds-of-mzansi---film-screening.html
> which means i can make it after work ~ so often these things start too early
> im going to go


----------



## ska invita (Apr 15, 2015)

littleseb said:


>


good reminder ~ need to get this in the diary ~ fancy it?


----------



## klang (Apr 15, 2015)

ska invita said:


> good reminder ~ need to get this in the diary ~ fancy it?


 very much. and i'm pretty sure i'm free then.....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 15, 2015)

littleseb said:


> very much. and i'm pretty sure i'm free then.....



I might come to watch it again! I was alone last time so didn't have anyone to chew the fat about it with afterwards..there is stuff to discuss!


----------



## klang (Apr 15, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> I might come to watch it again! I was alone last time so didn't have anyone to chew the fat about it with afterwards..there is stuff to discuss!


 see you there for a watch and a chew of facts!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 17, 2015)

*Deptford Dub Club*
18 April at 20:00 to 19 April at 00:30 in UTC+01

Show Map
125 Creek Road, SE8 3BU London, United Kingdom
On Saturday 18th April Soft Wax presents Deptford Dub Club: Rockers Vinyl Special. This one away event will feature the mighty SUNS OF DUB: Addis Pablo, Ras Jammy and Jah Bami, live and direct from JA.. Ras Jammy will be spinning vinyl from the revered Rockers catalogue augmented by live vocals from Jah Bami and instrumentation from Addis Pablo on the mic. 

The SUNS OF DUB are all multi-talented young lions and the DDC is proud to feature them. And yes, that is the son of the truly legendary genius of deep, mystic, roots reggae, Augustus. The usual Deptford Dub Club crew will be in the house, as well, natch – wouldn't miss this one. Steve Wax will be on the decks accompanied by our resident instrumentalist Jazz on Reeds. Jaz is our resident accompanist and represents the next generation. She and Robert Dallas brought the house down at the last Deptford Dub Club. 

Big things them a gwan at your local roots station, trust me, put on your dancing shoes.There will be a vintage vinyl record stall, for your continued listening pleasure. Early arrival for this one is recommended, if you want to get near THE SUNS.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 22, 2015)

Hope this little bit of cross-posting from the Free Film Festivals thread isn't minded...



Lord Camomile said:


> Just a reminder that this year's New Cross & Deptford festival starts on Friday and runs until Sun 03 May.
> 
> I'll be at quite a few of the screenings, in particular the ones at New Cross Learning. My football team is hosting Next Goal Wins at New Cross Learning on Wednesday, would be great to see you there


----------



## Maggot (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Lord Cam!

I might be up for the next goal wins screening.

Would love to see the Clash documentary too, but not in London that weekend


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 22, 2015)

Ah, shame. We've got a match on that afternoon so I'm hoping I can convince some of the players to hit up that screening afterwards 

Hope you can make it to Next Goal Wins, don't think I've seen you since that bus ride on the Party in a Hedge!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 22, 2015)

(Which was far longer ago than any of us would care to think about )


----------



## Maggot (Apr 22, 2015)

Can you bump this thread on the day of the screening to remind me?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 22, 2015)

If I remember!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 26, 2015)

Cross-posting once again...


Lord Camomile said:


> Move over Mark Kermode


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 29, 2015)

*bing bong*

Good afternoon, this is your friendly reminder that the very charming documentary Next Goal Wins will be screening at New Cross Learning this evening at 7pm.



Maggot 

In the meantime, here's our latest blog post about the Inequality double bill and discussion held at the library last night.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 29, 2015)

Sorry Cam, I've only just woken up from an afternoon nap, so won't be able to make it


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 30, 2015)

No worries, it happens 

Here's a taster of what you missed. I really recommend it as a documentary, you'll fall in love with the team even if you don't like football


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2015)

article on local oddball Ray Woolford: http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/ray-woolford-election-candidate-ray-woolford


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2015)

His festival was a big flop too:
http://m.newsshopper.co.uk/news/129...rd_festival_flop__killed_bank_holiday_trade_/


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 5, 2015)

ETA -  at the whole thing.  I had noticed this was on, and had I not been bloody busy, would probably have gone.  I'm bloody glad I didn't.

I'm aware I'm something of an outside observer (mum-tat lives in Lewisham borough so i'm a fairly frequent visitor) but I get the impression i like a lot of what Lewisham PBP do, but RW -


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 6, 2015)

Honest-to-God real email I just received:

"We are pleased to announce a rare opportunity to secure a luxury apartment, located in the vibrant, up and coming area of Deptford.

This stunning development offers 132 new homes, including 8 luxurious 2 bedroom penthouse apartments, which are being offered through [TWATS] exclusively at discounted prices.

As Deptford is widely considered to be the new Shoreditch, Depftord is in an excellent location as it is 15 minutes away from Canary Wharf. Going through a regeneration and rapidly gentrifying, set to be a trendy area for well paid, young, urban professionals. Deptford has been labelled by Mayor Boris Johnson as one of London’s “main opportunity areas”.










·One stop to London Bridge in 6 minutes

·  Direct access to Deptford station – the first of its kind in London

·  High specification studio, 1 & 2 bedroom apartments

·  Views across the City of London and Canary Wharf

·  Dedicated concierge facility & communal roof terrace

Prices start from £630,000 for the 2 bedroom penthouse apartments.

For more information, or to arrange a time to view this fantastic opportunity please email us at  [details removed to protect the guilty]"


----------



## ddraig (May 6, 2015)

wow! £630k too


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 6, 2015)

Couldn't believe the staggering array of clichés. Especially confused by the 'rapidly gentrifying' being presented as a positive.


----------



## ddraig (May 6, 2015)

it is positive for them


----------



## Anju (May 13, 2015)

Direct access to the station! - So people can live in Deptford without having to risk mixing with the locals, at least until they have been reduced in number and tamed. No idea how they will actually get on a train as they are packed at rush hour already, perhaps the flats will come with priority boarding as well.

My favorite developer misrepresentation came from the Convoys wharf people, describing Deptford adventure playground as a run down youth club when it is actually an amazing place for all the local kids to get together in a safe-ish environment. They also felt that the high street did not fit in with their development.


----------



## ringo (May 14, 2015)

Went down to the Flower Of Kent on Lewisham Way last night. Nice reggae sessions every Wednesday night til midnight - just enough sound system, top notch guest selectors and busy, friendly crowd. Shame it's such a massive ball ache to get home from for me.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 14, 2015)

ringo said:


> Went down to the Flower Of Kent on Lewisham Way last night. Nice reggae sessions every Wednesday night til midnight - just enough sound system, top notch guest selectors and busy, friendly crowd. Shame it's such a massive ball ache to get home from for me.



I pass there often but have never been in. Let me know when you are going again as it's 10 minutes walk from home.


----------



## ringo (May 14, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> I pass there often but have never been in. Let me know when you are going again as it's 10 minutes walk from home.



Will do 

I said I'd try and go next week as a mate is having her birthday there but after the epic journey home it'll depend on how much energy I have.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 14, 2015)

ska invita Do you know The Flower of Kent? Read Ringo's posts above for context.


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> ska invita Do you know The Flower of Kent? Read Ringo's posts above for context.


long standing ungentrified pub ~ there was a map of new x pubs made a couple of years back and FLower of Kent was left of it 
ive never been (a game of pool years ago} but bizarrely i dreamt about it once!
well up for it though ruti ~ wednesdays are perfect for me
need to check this one and the golden spot on thursdays

ringo what was the selection like? what eras?


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2015)

is what i wrote three years back:


ska invita said:


> bit of a racist map as the two pubs with predominantly black clientelle, the flower of kent and malt and hops/albertines arent on there
> both have pool tables and occassionally have a bit of reggae on.
> i dont really drink (do anything) in new x anymore but when albertines was the malt and hops i used to go there a fair bit as my mate lived next door...many a pool game in there.



Text from that (out of date a bit) map reads:

The White Hart Hotel
This boozer is frequented by a mixed bag of locals but has lately acquired something of a seedy reputation. Beware also the Millwall hardnuts who swarm in on match days! (4/10)

The Five Bells
Slotting seamlessly in amongst bookies and takeways, this rather intimidatingly blokey retreat has plenty of space for the mainly elderly patrons to rattle around in. (4/10)

The New Cross Inn
Its opulent exterior masks a dingy and ragged interior reminiscent of a grubby student union bar. Hosts regular indie gig nights and quizzes but otherwise, it’s rather unlively. (5/10)

The Marquis of Granby
A no-nonsense, perfectly adequate Irish-themed hangout for various natives. Features Sky Sports, a decent jukebox and pool tables. (8/10)

The Walpole
Appears youthful and edgy on the outside, but inside it’s another story! Offers Thai cuisine and a
student discount, but look out for sozzled old-timers hogging the bar. (6/10)

The Amersham Arms
The best-known and hippest pub in SE14. Features a cosy front bar area, grubby weekend nightclub at the rear and great value roasts and a jumble sale upstairs on Sundays. Comedy nights are most Mondays. (9/10)

The Royal Albert
Hugely popular among local creative types and students, this pub ticks all the right boxes: spacious, comfy interior, chintzy decor, welcoming vibe, good quality food and best of all, its quiz nights on Mondays. (10/10)

Royal George
A great little alternative to the more fashionable pubs in the area, this old-school drinking hole with a charming nautical theme sits hidden among quiet side-streets and serves cheap, quality Samuel Smiths on tap. (8/10)

Goldsmiths Tavern
Beloved of local students, it has been through several incarnations over the years but has lately been a shadow of its former offbeat self. Its new owners will soon relaunch it as the ‘New Cross House’, its original name. (6/10)

The Hobgoblin
Best known locally for its huge beer garden, Thai food and barbecue and its good selection of ales. The clientele is mostly youthful thanks to the student discount, but the atmosphere tends to be hit-and-miss. (7/10)

The Telegraph at the Earl of Derby
Opened in 2009 in a quiet residential area in place of a former dive, this has quickly become a hit with locals who appreciate the smart, spacious new interior and the good selection of continental beers on tap. (9/10)

Skehan’s
Slightly isolated at the fringe of the Telegraph Hill conservation area, this pub is renowned locally for its friendly atmosphere, beer garden and the quality Thai cuisine served in the adjoining restaurant. (8/10)

The Montague Arms
An endearingly ramshackle and eccentric gem with owners who could be your grandparents. Decor is a bewildering blend of taxidermy and nauticalia, the bar sells cheap Samuel Smiths beer and the stage hosts quirky music acts and cabaret. (9/10)


Motague ARms has closed and reopened since then - was in there last month and its brilliant - good live music programme and general oldskool New X GMT crowd <recommend


----------



## ringo (May 14, 2015)

ska invita said:


> ringo what was the selection like? what eras?



Revive selectors - most will play 70's roots or ska and rock steady. Last night was all 70's classics, which made a nice change and was really enjoyable - Mighty Diamonds, Sugar Minott, Wailers, Gregory Isaacs etc.

Great moment when they did a big announcement for next weeks selector - 'The Great Robba T'. 

Someone shouted out "Who's that then?" and the MC nodded to the back of the room and said "It's Robert over there"


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2015)

Sticking this here too:








*Lewisham and Southwark College has been singled out by the Tories for the harshest cuts of any Further Education College in the country. One site has already been closed and another at Camberwell due to go. 312 jobs are at risk with around 200 jobs eventually being cut. This with devastate South East London by almost demolishing FE in 2 boroughs where it is a crucial second chance for many people.*

FUNDRAISING GIG AT THE AMERSHAM - THURSDAY 21st MAY - 7.30-1.30am
Acts include: ONE JAH (formed at Lewisham College) / COLIN SAMURAI / STEVE MORRISON / TRACKHORSE / CERI JAMES. MIKUS (Dub DJ set) and PAT LYONS Master of ceremonies.

ONE JAH


Compered by Pat Lyons!


COLIN SAMURAI


etc

-great line up - if you are anywhere near south east london do come and support! Really important campaign..... Come and say hello too...i'll be playing some roots rock reggae at some point (not sure when yet ~ maybe between acts)

There'll be a flyer and more info on its way soon....


----------



## mod (May 14, 2015)

ska invita said:


> is what i wrote three years back:
> 
> 
> Text from that (out of date a bit) map reads:
> ...




I've drank in 7 of these establishments. The Hobgoblin had gone 'very' up market in the last year and is now...

http://www.rosepubandkitchen.com/

I'm not normally a fan of pubs being refurbed and taken over but on this occasion its a huge, huge improvement.


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2015)

mod said:


> I've drank in 7 of these establishments. The Hobgoblin had gone 'very' up market in the last year and is now...
> 
> http://www.rosepubandkitchen.com/
> 
> I'm not normally a fan of pubs being refurbed and taken over but on this occasion its a huge, huge improvement.


fucking hell!
it was a bit of a shit pub, but i cant approve of this refurb


----------



## oryx (May 14, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Skehan’s
> Slightly isolated at the fringe of the Telegraph Hill conservation area, this pub is renowned locally for its friendly atmosphere, beer garden and the quality Thai cuisine served in the adjoining restaurant. (8/10)
> 
> The Montague Arms
> An endearingly ramshackle and eccentric gem with owners who could be your grandparents. Decor is a bewildering blend of taxidermy and nauticalia, the bar sells cheap Samuel Smiths beer and the stage hosts quirky music acts and cabaret. (9/10)



Whoever said The Thai Garden (think that's what it's called) at Skehan's is 'quality' either ate there a very long time ago or has never actually eaten there! It's very poor compared to the Tamnag in Crystal Palace or Mantanah in S Norwood. (SE London's not great for Thai food IMHO).

The old Montague was great - a total one-off!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 14, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Compered by Pat Lyons!




Apart from the thread on here about the FWF and thier questionable uninclusive behaviour/attitudes...did they, didn't they etc...it was slightly amusing, more repulsive, to hear from a friend of mine recently how she arrived home in the early hours of the morning after a night out at a friends house to find them sprawlled all over her flat, sick up the walls etc with her 17 year old daughter and friends. My mate, generous soul that she is was very pragmatic about it when she told me, saying...we had words, my daughter is over that/them now. Thank fuck.


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2015)

BTW Pat LYons is not in FWF - hes a free agent/south london poet/  character


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2015)

oryx said:


> The old Montague was great - a total one-off!


check out hte new incarnation oryx ~ its great


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 14, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Apart from the thread on here about the FWF and thier questionable uninclusive behaviour/attitudes...did they, didn't they etc...it was slightly amusing, more repulsive, to hear from a friend of mine recently how she arrived home in the early hours of the morning after a night out at a friends house to find them sprawlled all over her flat, sick up the walls etc with her 17 year old daughter and friends. My mate, generous soul that she is was very pragmatic about it when she told me, saying...we had words, my daughter is over that/them now. Thank fuck.


glad to hear she is over them


----------



## mod (May 15, 2015)

oryx said:


> Whoever said The Thai Garden (think that's what it's called) at Skehan's is 'quality' either ate there a very long time ago or has never actually eaten there! It's very poor compared to the Tamnag in Crystal Palace or Mantanah in S Norwood. (SE London's not great for Thai food IMHO).
> 
> The old Montague was great - a total one-off!



The current Montague is great - a total one-off!


----------



## mod (May 15, 2015)

ska invita said:


> fucking hell!
> it was a bit of a shit pub, but i cant approve of this refurb



It was a handy place for me to watch the football but that's about it. Was fucking horrible in there. 

However, the little shop that occupied the space to its right was culled by the new owners. it has relocated to Clifton Rise though.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 20, 2015)

ringo said:


> Went down to the Flower Of Kent on Lewisham Way last night. Nice reggae sessions every Wednesday night til midnight - just enough sound system, top notch guest selectors and busy, friendly crowd. Shame it's such a massive ball ache to get home from for me.



Anyone considering this tonight? I am, considering it for a couple of hours to check it out...


----------



## ska invita (May 20, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Anyone considering this tonight? I am, considering it for a couple of hours to check it out...


if its just for a couple i could do that... but just a couple seriously


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 20, 2015)

ska invita said:


> if its just for a couple i could do that... but just a couple seriously



Yeah, it can't be a late/full on one for me as I have work in the morn anyway. Probably best to check in again later on this as I am off to work/an event soon and there is still the matter of my mysterious leg injury which I'd like to get rid of before the weekend.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2015)

kebab shop by hither green station


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 18, 2015)

The film club I run (free films 7pm every Wednesday at New Cross Learning on New Cross Road) has just published our new season of free films for July and August on our members' page. If you sign up to our newsletter you can view our programme online and we also send you a weekly email about our upcoming screenings.

Just to explain the secrecy, our licence means we're only allowed to publicise most of our screenings to our 'members', which includes anyone signed up to the newsletter or anyone actually in the library. Obviously we can't stop people talking about our programme to each other (   ), we're simply not allowed to publicise it ourselves outside of our membership.

One event we are allowed to advertise however is Global Shorts on Wed, 01 July - an evening of 16 short films from 16 different countries, which was originally shown as part of the New Cross and Deptford Free Film Festival. We're hoping to get a lot of people along to this so we can tell them about all our upcoming feature films.

The club is only a few months old and just building an audience, so would really appreciate anything you can do to spread the word beyond the library and our Twitter feed


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 24, 2015)

silent film and cinema organ at the broadway, catford, on 22 july

more here


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 26, 2015)

I say....* *


*Thursday, July 25, 2013*
* New Cross RumBQ/Yard Dance on Sunday *

Trinity Music/Unit137 Sound System put on a great free event next to Telegraph Hill Park in May (see 'Reggae bass shakes Telegraph Hill Park'). Next weekend they are back in the area with a RumBQ/Yard Dance on Sunday 28 July (1 pm to 7 pm) next to New Cross Fire Station on Queens Road. They say:
'We have been scouting for another local venue, and are delighted to announce we are putting on the second RumBQ; this time in collaboration with Somerville Trust, the people behind Lewisham local treasure, the Somerville Adventure Playground.

This is a FAMILY FRIENDLY event, please bring your children, make the scene nice. Bring blankets, folding chairs, whatever you like. The event will be on an asphalt football terrain, so a bit harder than last time! There will be food and drink on sale, please don't bring any along. Supporting our food and bar shows you are backing this event. 20% of our proceeds after costs will be donated to the Somerville Adventure Playground Trust.

It's a family affair, a community happening. If you were at the last one, or heard about it, we hope you'll be down for this!'. Admission free.
Line up:
Hylu & Jago
Sleepy Time Ghost
DJ Snuff & MC Honey Brown
D Tek
Lionpulse Sound
Daddy Nature
powered by Unit 137 Sound System




http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/new-cross-rumbqyard-dance-on-sunday.html


----------



## ska invita (Jun 26, 2015)

that was a couple of years ago Rutita1  x


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 26, 2015)

ska invita said:


> that was a couple of years ago Rutita1  x



Really?  I saw a flyer up in Deptford this evening on my way home...maybe my link is old but it certainly is on this Sunday.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 26, 2015)

Here we are.. https://www.facebook.com/TrinityLDN


----------



## ska invita (Jun 26, 2015)

AHA! 


Im at work


----------



## ska invita (Jun 26, 2015)

If you go find out where the afterparty is and let me know


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 28, 2015)

you going to go Rutita1 ?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 28, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> you going to go Rutita1 ?



Miss-Shelf Gonna potter at home this morning and early afternoon but will probably go down there for a while later.

What you up to?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 28, 2015)

I m thinking of it as looks like my walking friend had another late night and isn't walking


----------



## ska invita (Jun 29, 2015)

cant make it unfortunately...





includes Mogadisco <> Rutita1


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 29, 2015)

Saw some posters for that around, it's in the diary and might pop on over to take a look.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 30, 2015)

ska invita said:


> cant make it unfortunately...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooooooo I m away...I really want to go to mogadisco

Sad to miss people's day


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 5, 2015)

Next weekend- Lewisham borough's People's day in Mountsfield park

http://www.lewisham.gov.uk/inmyarea/events/whats-on/peoples-day/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 8, 2015)

Lewisham on film - 1922 from BFI



A few comments on locations if you can't work out where some of the places are



Spoiler



bear in mind the clock tower moved a bit further south in the early 90s - it was more in the middle of the triangular junction of the High Street and Lee High Road (before that bit of the High Street was pedestrianised)

the Obelisk was in the junction of High Street / Loampit Vale - sort of where the roundabout that's currently being ripped out is.  The 'getting a move on' sequence is stood looking towards New Cross, with trams coming from the Greenwich direction coming in from the right.

Chiesmans was where the big police station is now.  It died a slow death and finally closed in the early 90s.

the beer bottling plant was where Tesco is now - the office building is still there.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 8, 2015)

Mr Blob said:


> Next weekend- Lewisham borough's People's day in Mountsfield park
> 
> http://www.lewisham.gov.uk/inmyarea/events/whats-on/peoples-day/Pages/default.aspx


I quite fancy pootling along to this. Anyone else?


----------



## boohoo (Jul 8, 2015)

I am helping on a stall in the blue zone  - we will be doing kids story telling and some clothes swap stuff at various times of the day. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2015)

I'll be at WOMAD but....



> 25 July - 26 July
> 25 July at 13:00 to 26 July at 04:00
> 
> Show Map
> ...



https://www.facebook.com/events/1466207587011331/1466454260319997/


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 10, 2015)

Crapkins, forgot it was the People's Day tomorrow. Might try and make my way over from deepest-darkest Plumstead, if I can pry myself away from the sofa.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 4, 2015)

piece about Deptford's Pepys Estate today on Municipal Dreams blog


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 11, 2015)

> *The Elephant and the Nun 2015*
> 
> *Saturday 15 August
> Burgess Park, SE5
> ...



http://www.southwark.gov.uk/southwarkpresents/eandn

http://www.southwark.gov.uk/southwarkpresents/homepage/71/global_local_stage


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 18, 2015)

I need to change my GP to SE23 - any recommendations?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 18, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I need to change my GP to SE23 - any recommendations?


Depends where you are in the code but Ive been at Jenner Practice for the last 20 years and its cool - about 8 doctors to try out and once you find one who you are happy with you can request them http://www.jennerpractice.co.uk


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 27, 2015)

Local alternative to NH carnival this Sunday:
_
Join us for an afternoon of extravagant concerts, dance and carnival performances in the Gardens to celebrate the end of our African Summer: the programme will include specially-commissioned carnival parades, live music from across the African continent, pop-up performances, workshops, food and more._

http://www.horniman.ac.uk/visit/events/africarnival


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2015)

Another gentle plug for the film club at New Cross Learning. Just released our September-October programme, including our Scalarama/Dogwoof season! 

*Sat, 19 Sep: Blackfish
Sun, 20 Sep: The Overnighters
Wed, 23 Sep: The Act of Killing
Sat, 26 Sep: A Small Act
Sun, 27 Sep: Food, Inc*

All screenings start at 7pm and are FREEEEEEEE! Trailers and all that jazz on the link above


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 2, 2015)

I should say, if it's not too cheeky, please spread that link around to anyone and everyone you think might be interested. Desperately trying to build an audience for the film club and this is one time we're actually allowed to tell people what films we're screening!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 5, 2015)

Lewisham have put a lot of their photo archive online, and prints can be ordered.



but not cheap









(in case anyone's wondering, photographer was stood roughly where the clock tower is now - the clock tower got moved in the mid 90s - looking towards the roundabout that's currently being dug up.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 16, 2015)

Pier and boat store on top 10 at-risk buildings - BBC News

ladywell baths one of the top at risk strutures in teh UK


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 19, 2015)

Lewisham Station, 1890

(or was it still Lewisham Junction then?)

(posted by Old London on Tweeter)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2015)

Home



> The Lewisham Card was created to help support our amazing local businesses in the London Borough of Lewisham whilst saving you money. Since the recession, local independent businesses have taken quite a beating. Betting shops and pound shops abound have taken over our high streets. We're tired of seeing identical high streets filled with big chain businesses up and down the country. We want a unique identity for Lewisham. We want local jobs. We want amazing local businesses.
> 
> Membership is £10 and is valid for 1 year. With over 60+ independent businesses on board from restaurants to roofers and many more to be added throughout the year, you will be rewarded for shopping locally. You will save a huge sum this year whilst helping your local community.
> 
> Every pound you spend in local small businesses, 63p circulates back in to the local economy. By making the decision to spend your hard earned pound locally we can change the London Borough of Lewisham together.


----------



## craigxcraig (Oct 22, 2015)

Hadn't seen this.

Just signed up - one of the pubs is local to me and the £10 yearly cost will be met quite quickly 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thaw (Oct 27, 2015)

This is the 2nd time I've seen "Catford is the new Peckham". I had expected it to gentrify with young families rather than artists but maybe not: 

"Catford in southeast London, once considered a cultural backwater, will gain 10,000 sq. ft of new artists’ studios in April 2016, thanks to Bow Arts. The educational arts charity has won the tender to create workspaces, for between 35 and 60 emerging artists, on the fourth floor of Catford Town Hall. Designed by the Hackney-based practice, Studio Tilt, the project is being funded by Lewisham Council and the Greater London Authority’s High Street Fund.

Bow Arts is also partnering with the London Small Business Centre to develop the fifth floor of the town hall into a space to support creative start-ups. *“Catford is one of those places to watch in London,” says Marcel Baettig, the chief executive of Bow Arts. “It is growing in reputation and confidence really fast and is becoming an exciting place to be in the arts.”*

Is Catford the next Peckham?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 30, 2015)

New Jamaican Bar, Cafe and Creative Space To Open In Deptford


----------



## Maggot (Dec 9, 2015)

Lewisham police Christmas tree labelled 'most depressing in UK'






They put up a Christmas tree and then kettled it.


----------



## Anju (Dec 28, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> New Jamaican Bar, Cafe and Creative Space To Open In Deptford



Has anyone been here yet. We are looking for somewhere local for NYE - Thinking of the dub club but we will have 2 teenage kids plus a 6 year old with us so might be asked to leave as it gets busy and past 23:00, We might stay there until asked to leave, head home to see in the new year with the kids then head to Buster Mantis, child free, afterwards.

Anju


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 2, 2016)

mid 70s lewisham


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks like we are going to get a new cinema (on Goldsmiths campus)
Goldsmiths partners with Curzon to open campus cinema


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 6, 2016)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Looks like we are going to get a new cinema (on Goldsmiths campus)
> Goldsmiths partners with Curzon to open campus cinema


Heard about this earlier, rather exciting news!

*ahem* In the meantime, if you're looking for a (free!) film fix, the weekly film club at New Cross Learning starts again this evening.

We've published our programme for the next two months and tonight's is a very silly romp around Sweden and beyond as a man escapes his 100th birthday celebrations and looks back on his ‪‎Forrest Gump‬-like adventures.

Like I say, it's free entry, starts at 7pm, and you may even get a cup of tea thrown into the deal*! 






*subject to mug availability and time constraints


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 18, 2016)

A small and dynamic community centre are starting a fundraising campaign to raise funds for essential maintenance for their building and running costs. They've made a beautiful little film to kickstart their campaign, please help them out if you can as they are a vital community facility in difficult circumstances


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## ska invita (Feb 4, 2016)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> A small and dynamic community centre are starting a fundraising campaign to raise funds for essential maintenance for their building and running costs. They've made a beautiful little film to kickstart their campaign, please help them out if you can as they are a vital community facility in difficult circumstances



wow....really great video - genuine enthusiasm comes across - Downham is such a massive estate, and IIRC was built with basically no social provisions (little pubs/shops)...the housing just rolls on and on...the threat to knock the centre down for flats is really depressing...its already rammed full of housing with no other provisions...

the good news there is it sounds that there's money to get the building fixed up, so it sounds like its not about to shut anytime soon.
Anyhow Ive stuck a tenner in for what its worth: https://mydonate.bt.com/events/goldsmithsse6


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 4, 2016)

ska invita said:


> wow....really great video - genuine enthusiasm comes across - Downham is such a massive estate, and IIRC was built with basically no social provisions (little pubs/shops)...the housing just rolls on and on...the threat to knock the centre down for flats is really depressing...its already rammed full of housing with no other provisions...
> 
> the good news there is it sounds that there's money to get the building fixed up, so it sounds like its not about to shut anytime soon.
> Anyhow Ive stuck a tenner in for what its worth: https://mydonate.bt.com/events/goldsmithsse6


It's a lovely film isn't it? You're right that the area is really densely populated and without local amenities and places to bring people together an awful paradoxical isolation creeps in. Particularly as there are lots of elderly people who have very little access to community spaces if they can't travel.

They also held a nice event, I don't think it was after the Paris terrorist attacks, where some local Muslim people organised a get together as a way of bringing some positivity and openness to the community.


I'm planning to donate some money and try to help spread the word a bit on this because, if I'm honest, I think they really are going to struggle to raise the funds they need. They need lots of work (electrics, asbestos removal,  roof repair, fire doors) and they need to hire somebody to manage it as its almost entirely run by volunteers. its quite a task and seems to be a real crossroads in the history of the centre


----------



## ska invita (Feb 4, 2016)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> It's a lovely film isn't it? You're right that the area is really densely populated and without local amenities and places to bring people together an awful paradoxical isolation creeps in. Particularly as there are lots of elderly people who have very little access to community spaces if they can't travel.
> 
> They also held a nice event, I don't think it was after the Paris terrorist attacks, where some local Muslim people organised a get together as a way of bringing some positivity and openness to the community.
> 
> ...



at the end of the video though they said they had the money to remove asbestos and finish the electrics, and possibly even a manager! But they still want to stick more cash into sorting the place out...so it sounds fairly secure, but im sure they could still do with it


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 4, 2016)

ska invita said:


> at the end of the video though they said they had the money to remove asbestos and finish the electrics, and possibly even a manager! But they still want to stick more cash into sorting the place out...so it sounds fairly secure, but im sure they could still do with it


Yeah they've got money to remove the asbestos, some to continue with the electrics (not sure about finishing them) but no money for the roof, the windows, the fire doors etc. That will help open half of the building (I think) and that should help fund the running costs in future but there's so much more work to be done. And there's no money yet for a manager or tiger support staff. 
I think their target is about £56k.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 5, 2016)

Tiger support staff? Shit, tigers are a good idea...
(I meant 'other' but am happy to go with tigers)


----------



## Anju (Mar 11, 2016)

Win a weekend in Depford! Yes really! The prize includes a private guided tour of the market. 


Win a weekend in buzzing Deptford


----------



## ska invita (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## oryx (Mar 11, 2016)

Anju said:


> Win a weekend in Depford! Yes really! The prize includes a private guided tour of the market.
> 
> 
> Win a weekend in buzzing Deptford



This nauseates me. It just makes me think of how ordinary working people such as market traders, then genuinely 'impoverished artists' make an area what it is, only for it to be raped by capitalist scum.

I know that's really overblown and emotive language but it's how I feel about gentrification!


----------



## Anju (Mar 12, 2016)

oryx said:


> This nauseates me. It just makes me think of how ordinary working people such as market traders, then genuinely 'impoverished artists' make an area what it is, only for it to be raped by capitalist scum.
> 
> I know that's really overblown and emotive language but it's how I feel about gentrification!



I think the language is perfectly appropriate.  The whole of Deptford, between Deptford and Greenwich and the centre of Lewisham are being transformed but not in any natural way.  I think all those flats should have been built as social housing. 10% reserved for unemployed, 10% for refugeea and the rest rented to working people with incomes below £60,000.  The builders and material suppliers still get paid and long term there is no cost to the taxpayer as rents would mostly be paid from people's earnings.  We would also get a more diverse, but hopefully also integrated community, than if it is just people with the money and mindset of those able to pay £400,000 for a flat in an area they would have driven through, checking their doors were locked, just a few years ago.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 12, 2016)

Anju said:


> an area they would have driven through, checking their doors were locked, just a few years ago.


hmm yes...hence the need for a (protected) tour of the area


----------



## ska invita (Mar 17, 2016)

Maggies cafe has gone st Patrick s day mad... All staff dressed in green, Irish music playing , decorations up. . And a free Jamesons for whoever wants one! Cheers!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 20, 2016)

Pop-up village in south-east London to house homeless families







PLACE / Ladywell · Projects · Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 20, 2016)

Update!   

Brockley Central: Anti-gentrifiers scorn social housing | The online home for all things Brockley, London SE4


----------



## ska invita (Mar 20, 2016)

From my understanding these homes are temporary until proper cunt-hutches gets built on the site down the not too distant line...


----------



## oryx (Mar 20, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Update!
> 
> Brockley Central: Anti-gentrifiers scorn social housing | The online home for all things Brockley, London SE4


Posting from/reading sites on my phone so a little cumbersome to read brockley central, but I can't see his source for the so-called anti-gentrifiers scorning social housing. 

Reading brockley central quite often makes me want to move back up north, or abroad. Then I come back to real life and remember brockley is actually really nice and not really filled with people who are dying to turn it into east Dulwich.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 21, 2016)

ska invita said:


> From my understanding these homes are temporary until proper cunt-hutches gets built on the site down the not too distant line...


Cunt-hutches


----------



## ska invita (Mar 21, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Cunt-hutches


copyright Rutita


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 21, 2016)

oryx said:


> Posting from/reading sites on my phone so a little cumbersome to read brockley central, but I can't see his source for the so-called anti-gentrifiers scorning social housing.
> 
> Reading brockley central quite often makes me want to move back up north, or abroad. Then I come back to real life and remember brockley is actually really nice and not really filled with people who are dying to turn it into east Dulwich.


Brockley is really nice. I went through it again the other day and was reflecting on this.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 21, 2016)

ska invita said:


> copyright Rutita


Nope. Got it from someone on here at some point last year.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 21, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Nope. Got it from someone on here at some point last year.


 
if my searching is correct, Dogsauce would appear to have been the first to use the term on urban - in November 2014 (post here)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 21, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> if my searching is correct, Dogsauce would appear to have been the first to use the term on urban - in November 2014 (post here)




OMFG...where is my life going?..over a year!  

It made me wince when I first read it. I save it for special occasions now.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 31, 2016)

The New Cross and Deptford Free Film Festival has published this year's programme - full details here.

We've also published a Facebook event for each screening, full list is here. Please think kindly on us and spread the word, invite people and join yourselves!  Would be really good to meet some urbanites around the festival if anyone can make it 

Quick special plug for my screening of Pride on Wed 27 April - there's a discussion afterwards with one of the protagonists from the film, alongside (hopefully!) someone from TUC and the BMA


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 6, 2016)

A Brief History Of The Lewisham Borough


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> The New Cross and Deptford Free Film Festival has published this year's programme - full details here.
> 
> We've also published a Facebook event for each screening, full list is here. Please think kindly on us and spread the word, invite people and join yourselves!  Would be really good to meet some urbanites around the festival if anyone can make it
> 
> Quick special plug for my screening of Pride on Wed 27 April - there's a discussion afterwards with one of the protagonists from the film, alongside (hopefully!) someone from TUC and the BMA


great programme 
would love to have come to hear Ross Allen spin but im away that bank holiday weekend
Going to try and make Johnny Hamlet though


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 6, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Going to try and make Johnny Hamlet though


I'd really like to see that but I've got to be at New Cross Learning to help with their screening.

Might see if I can sneak out for a bit...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 9, 2016)

An excuse to wander around the streets riffling through your neighbour's old toot 

Brockley Central: The Brockley Front Garden Sale, April 9 / 10 | The online home for all things Brockley, London SE4

It's actually fun!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 13, 2016)

Just noticed there is a beer rebellion in Sydenham


----------



## Maggot (Apr 13, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Just noticed there is a beer rebellion in Sydenham


Whereabouts?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 13, 2016)

near the Dophin on Sydenham Road


----------



## oryx (Apr 13, 2016)

I wonder what it used to be. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 13, 2016)

It's a shop front. Maybe one if the charity ones?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 13, 2016)

Tell me stories?


----------



## oryx (Apr 13, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Tell me stories?


Just shown this to my OH who remembers going to see Mary Poppins, and Emerson Lake and Palmer, there!

It was on the bit of road just before where the ramp up to the shopping centre now is.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 13, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Tell me stories?


 
sadly never went there - it closed when i was fairly little, and we didn't really do cinema-going



if you want some history (and map) then something here including links to more pictures on Flickr.

and the video to the Clash's _Bankrobber _was mainly filmed at and around the Lewisham Odeon.  (I took a set of photos of the locations over xmas last year - really must get them online...


----------



## clicker (Apr 13, 2016)

Saw David Essex here when I was 11 ...did the whole thing -  screaming, crying ,waving scarves, pretending to faint hoping to be taken back stage. None of which worked ,so afterwards we invaded the wimpy that was a couple of doors away and probably pissed everyone off by singing "I'm gonna  make you a star" ad nauseum.


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 13, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Tell me stories?


Went to see loads of films there as a kid. Bugsy Malone stands out in my memory for some reason as well the odd Saturday morning kids matinees.

Some mates of mine squatted an adjacent row of roof flats around 89-90 (the entrance was above the Roebuck pub just round the corner). The cinema was derelict by then but we knew some secret entrances. The place had been totally trashed was full pigeon shit but still plenty of lead and copper inside 
(If it was envious stories of seeing the clash there you was after, sorry to disappoint  I was only 9 at the time)

Didn't there's used to be a little club (Paradise Garage?) in that doorway on the left hand side of the entrance?


----------



## clicker (Apr 13, 2016)

Lots of films there too in the 70s Slades  ' Flame', Jaws, Bedknobs and Broomsticks, Incredible Journey.
As you walked up inside the staircase towards the door into the Auditorium ,there were velvet sofas in the hallway.. we used to always be coming out mid film just to sit on the luxury that was a velvet sofa.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 13, 2016)

pocketscience said:


> the Roebuck pub just round the corner


 


it had a brief incarnation as a gay pub around 1991/2 when i was briefly living in S London

(at that time, breweries tended to try giving run down pubs a go as a gay pub rather than flog them off for redevelopment)

'grotty' does not quite do it justice...


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 13, 2016)

clicker said:


> Lots of films there too in the 70s Slades  ' Flame', Jaws, Bedknobs and Broomsticks, Incredible Journey.
> As you walked up inside the staircase towards the door into the Auditorium ,there were velvet sofas in the hallway.. we used to always be coming out mid film just to sit on the luxury that was a velvet sofa.


Definitely classier than Studios 6 & 7 or Catford ABC


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 13, 2016)

pocketscience said:


> Didn't there's used to be a little club (Paradise Garage?) in that doorway on the left hand side of the entrance?


 
yes (remember seeing the sign, never went there) - it was in what was originally the restaurant.  Think it stayed open after the cinema closed until the mid 80s.

presume it didn't still look like this


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 13, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it had a brief incarnation as a gay pub around 1991/2 when i was briefly living in S London
> 
> (at that time, breweries tended to try giving run down pubs a go as a gay pub rather than flog them off for redevelopment)
> 
> 'grotty' does not quite do it justice...


Missed that.  it was a bit of an old rockers/ stoners pub when I know it - I actually worked behind the bar in there for a bit in 89, as the landlord was sympathetic to us squatters. At the time they put on bands at the weekend but tbf yeah the place was a total dump, the beer was watered down piss and there was a always a lingering smell of rank soapbar hash hanging in the air.
After my mates were evicted from upstairs at the end of 1990 i had no more reason to go there.

One nice memory of the place though was us all meeting up in there after the poll tax riot.



Puddy_Tat said:


> 'grotty' does not quite do it justice...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 14, 2016)

i can't remember if it was there or somewhere else where some bloke approached me and said "don't i know you from belmarsh?"


----------



## clicker (Apr 14, 2016)

God The Roebuck    I'm sure I saw dumpy's rusty Nuts in there one weekend.. or someone similar and let's face it there were a lot of similar at the time.

Yes Lewisham ODEON was definitely classier than Catford ABC, however we knew somebody who would open the fire escape at Catford ABC so that won hands down... I have strong memories of smoking a pipe in there when I was about 10 God knows why?
 I can't remember ever going to studio six or seven , but always thought they looked quite elegant in an odd way, like a pastel painted couple of middle aged ladies.


----------



## oryx (Apr 14, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i can't remember if it was there or somewhere else where some bloke approached me and said "don't i know you from belmarsh?"


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 14, 2016)

clicker said:


> God The Roebuck    I'm sure I saw dumpy's rusty Nuts in there one weekend.. or someone similar and let's face it there were a lot of similar at the time.


Yeah that sounds about right for the place in the late 80's. I know the technician that mixed their gigs. he was a regular in there.


clicker said:


> Yes Lewisham ODEON was definitely classier than Catford ABC, however we knew somebody who would open the fire escape at Catford ABC so that won hands down... I have strong memories of smoking a pipe in there when I was about 10 God knows why?
> I can't remember ever going to studio six or seven , but always thought they looked quite elegant in an odd way, like a pastel painted couple of middle aged ladies.


6&7 was a weird place. They always seemed to have a strange choice of American B type trash films. Stuff like Smokie and the Bandit 
and those neon lights like a broken Miami landmark transplanted into downtown Lewisham.


----------



## clicker (Apr 14, 2016)

Oh yes I had forgotten about the neon sign , you are right it was out of place ... those buildings did look like they were just visiting and dropped in  from another country.


----------



## clicker (Apr 14, 2016)

Lewisham’s lost cinemas


----------



## Maggot (Apr 14, 2016)

From  the knowledgeable Transpontine: Transpontine: Lewisham Odeon 1963: The Beatles (twice) and Ray Charles
Transpontine: Lewisham 1956: 'Rock Rock Rock!'


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 18, 2016)

Transpontine advises there's a couple of free New Cross history walks this Sunday (25 April)


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 22, 2016)

Tomorrow night there is free screening of a long form skate film called City of Rats at the deptford film festival. It's a skate film that documents the (mainly) London skate scene, it's trick heavy, street skating film.
I've seen it, it's good and there's a Q&A with the film maker and a professional skateboarder as well.
City Of Rats + DJ Set - Free Film Festivals


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 22, 2016)

BREAKING: Schools and homes evacuated in Lewisham after bomb found


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 11, 2016)

Lewisham 'underwater' after heavy rain floods Loampit Vale







I had no idea


----------



## bromley (May 11, 2016)

Must be caused by them messing about with the river! No wonder the DLR wasn't going between Lewisham and Deptford this morning!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 12, 2016)

Your Guide To Summer Festivals In Lewisham


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2016)

came up on a Flickr account I follow



(for those new-ish to the patch, that's what was where the police station is now.  i'd say the photo is somewhere between 1933 - when Tower House was built - and the 1939 war)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2016)

and another -



this bit is now the pedestrianised bit for the market.  most of the shops on the left were flattened by bombing in WW2, and the clock tower is now a bit further south (it got moved a few years back)


----------



## Maggot (Jul 9, 2016)

Lewisham People's Day today: Lewisham Council - People's Day

Misty in Roots are playing.

Just be aware that they are very strict about not allowing you to bring alcohol, or other liquids on site.


----------



## bromley (Jul 10, 2016)

They weren't that strict!

Trevor and Simon were brilliant!


----------



## Maggot (Jul 10, 2016)

People's day was good fun. Met up with a number of mates including r0bb0, saw the Pangaea Steel Band who were very  good and Misty in Roots who were brilliant. Things looked a bit hairy at the end, with teenagers running around and forming a big scrum, I don't know if it was a fight.


----------



## Smangus (Sep 2, 2016)

Lewisham to get a 20 mph limit all over! 

Lewisham Council - 20mph borough speed limit

from September apparently.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 4, 2016)

Some twat called the Police cos he was served the wrong type of tea: 

Café customer calls police after he was served the wrong type of tea


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 4, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Some twat called the Police cos he was served the wrong type of tea:
> 
> Café customer calls police after he was served the wrong type of tea


Lewisham Lemongrass Altercation Sparks Three Nights of Rioting


----------



## bromley (Sep 5, 2016)

The festival in Foreham Park was great!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 9, 2016)

1930s Lewisham – ‘Streets Notorious for Road Accidents’


----------



## oryx (Sep 9, 2016)

Liked 'cos it's an interesting link, not for a load of car accidents...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 12, 2016)

London venue Canavan's needs your help


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 22, 2016)

A group of people have come together and have been hosting cake mornings (my favourite) to help build and strengthen community relations under the punderful banner of Peace of Cake. 
They are a lovely, sincere and friendly bunch.
The next one is Monday 26th September,
Please check the video and pop along and support them if you're free.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 26, 2016)

Lewisham £20m leisure centre 'one of the worst in London'


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Lewisham £20m leisure centre 'one of the worst in London'



What did people expect? A gym with a coffee shop...over-priced with poor equipment and staffed by folks who don't give a shit.

It is SO bad that more than one other gym chain / franchise is prepared to open or operate in very close proximity. That is a sign of complete failure.


----------



## bromley (Sep 27, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Lewisham £20m leisure centre 'one of the worst in London'


Isn't that a 2 year old story and changes have been made since?


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 2, 2016)

Monday 26 September 2016:  Lewisham stabbing: Shopping centre evacuated after teenager is knifed in daylight attack (click for more)







*Anyone for artisan horse manure?*​


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 2, 2016)

bromley said:


> Isn't that a 2 year old story and changes have been made since?


  I didn't even notice!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 7, 2016)

bromley said:


> Isn't that a 2 year old story and changes have been made since?



Changes may have been made but it simply isn't good enough - at one time since at least half of the gym was not available (floor problems) - and competition in the area grows.


----------



## bromley (Oct 7, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Changes may have been made but it simply isn't good enough - at one time since at least half of the gym was not available (floor problems) - and competition in the area grows.


Indeed. I've joined the gym round the corner, only £12 a month!


----------



## oryx (Oct 14, 2016)

A couple of good wins for Labour in council by elections last night - Evelyn & Bellingham. Labour vote up 8% in Evelyn.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 17, 2016)

bromley said:


> Indeed. I've joined the gym round the corner, only £12 a month!



bromley where is the £12 gym?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 17, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> bromley where is the £12 gym?



By the new Asda, I think?


----------



## bromley (Oct 17, 2016)

Yes. Opposite where the scrap yard used to be on Thurston Road.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 17, 2016)

must be t his Lewisham | Gyms Near Me | 24 Hour Gym
lewisham council gyms are no memebrship fee and a fiver a go - the forest hill one is great


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 17, 2016)

_Solo membership at Lewisham - only £12.99 per month

The Gym London Lewisham Opens 24th October 2016
Join now for only £12.99 per month for founder members! Hurry as this price will increase soon!

Unit 8, Thurston Central, Thurston Road, Lewisham, SE13 7SN
_
*One-off joining fee of £25.00. Access The Gym Lewisham only*


----------



## ska invita (Oct 17, 2016)

I'd check the gym in the new multicoloured box first.... Should only be 5£ pay as you go

If it has a gym that is...


----------



## ska invita (Oct 17, 2016)

£13 a month is good though, even with the 25 join up


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 17, 2016)

ska invita said:


> I'd check the gym in the new multicoloured box first.... Should only be 5£ pay as you go
> 
> If it has a gym that is...



But you need to perform exercise at least 3 times a week - therefore that is a very expensive option!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 17, 2016)

ska invita said:


> £13 a month is good though, even with the 25 join up



Yes, it is, hence me looking at it.  I can't find the small print though  T&Cs with regard minimum contract/subscription.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 17, 2016)

Ah...found them...

Membership Agreement | The Gym Group


----------



## ska invita (Oct 17, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


> But you need to perform exercise at least 3 times a week - therefore that is a very expensive option!


you dont _need _to do anything!
suits me perfectly,...once a week if im feeling on top of life, but then can drop out for weeks without running up a huge subscription


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2016)

Video: London's Lost Railways - Nunhead To Greenwich Park


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Video: London's Lost Railways - Nunhead To Greenwich Park


 
there's a few more bits of the line visible, like the remains of the embankment where it crossed Brookmill Road - street view here


----------



## ska invita (Oct 20, 2016)

Thats pretty amazing - i never knew Aladdins Cave was a train station - obvious when you see it
Funnily enough the bit at the bridge in Brockley also used to have a 2nd hand furniture shop right where they showed those stairs but it burned down a a few years ago


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Funnily enough the bit at the bridge in Brockley also used to have a 2nd hand furniture shop right where they showed those stairs but it burned down a a few years ago


 
that was also (what was left of) the station building at brockley lane.

more here


----------



## ska invita (Oct 20, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> that was also (what was left of) the station building at brockley lane.
> 
> more here


also found this - includes station masters hoos Transpontine: New (old) station for Brockley?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Thats pretty amazing - i never knew Aladdins Cave was a train station - obvious when you see it
> Funnily enough the bit at the bridge in Brockley also used to have a 2nd hand furniture shop right where they showed those stairs but it burned down a a few years ago


----------



## ska invita (Oct 20, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


>


Thank you...yes it was a sad...id bought furniture in there before...proper cheap house clearance spot


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 29, 2016)

*London Migration Film Festival*
8 hrs · 
After little more than 48hours London Migration Film Festival launch night: On the Bride's Side and London Migration Film Festival: The Great Wallhave already sold out!

Don't despair, more tickets might become available closer to the day, and you can still come on those days for free music with KOKOROKO, Vocal-Global and LMFF Sunday brunch & networking: a platform for dialogue

In the meanwhile, you can secure yourself a seat for other films at this page: Deptford Cinema event tickets from TicketSource | The Online Ticketing System


----------



## clicker (Nov 15, 2016)

Watch Lewisham's Film Review online

Lovely old footage.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2016)

Lovely. Thank you for posting.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 16, 2016)

Lewishams Future Citizens


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2016)

An old District line tube carriage has been turned into school library in Lewisham


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 18, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


>


 

Hmm. when I forst came to London, I was in there rooting about and found a sketch book owned by C Walter Hodges ( no body has heard of him I spose) and tried to buy it.The owner must have seen the look in my eyes and decided that it was not for sale at any price and took it off me. grrr


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 25, 2016)

A Victorian Walk Around the Corbett Estate


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 27, 2016)

'Major incident' in Lewisham after sinkhole opens and roads flooded



hope all lewisham urbanites managed to stay dry and not fall down any sink holes...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 27, 2016)

A lot of sink holes in lewishM lately


----------



## Anju (Nov 30, 2016)

Marvin Gaye having a little dance in 80s Deptford


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 12, 2016)

Man held over 'serious assault' on train at Forest Hill - BBC News


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 12, 2016)

the mail is saying he was shouting " Kill all Muslims"

fucking hell. I am back on my cycle tomorrow


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 12, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Man held over 'serious assault' on train at Forest Hill - BBC News


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## pocketscience (Dec 18, 2016)

As a kid I used to play 5-a-side football there on tuesday evenings. At the time Saxon used to host dances there at weekends as well.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2017)

> *The London Borough of Lewisham is excited to invite expressions of interest for the development and renewal of Ladywell Playtower.*
> This grade II listed building represents a fantastic opportunity to revive the character and significance of these historic public baths, and strengthen the character of the St Mary’s Conservation Area. Having been out of use for more than a decade this once important community facility now has an opportunity to serve the needs of the local area.
> 
> The site offers close proximity to Ladywell’s bustling village centre and well connected transport links, surrounded by rejuvenated public and open spaces. Nearby Lewisham centre is experiencing rapid change and investment, whilst Catford centre is earmarked for major regeneration works.
> ...









Home


----------



## bromley (Jan 17, 2017)

That'll be turned into flats then. zzzzz.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 17, 2017)

bromley said:


> That'll be turned into flats then. zzzzz.


I think there's quite a lot of momentum behind trying to avoid that fate. The council would certainly make themselves very unpopular if they let it happen. There have been proposals already for mixed use, including some community use. Ladywell Village Improvement Group: Ladywell Old Baths/'Playtower' - update
Lewisham Building Preservation Trust

It's not clear to me what the council are offering yet - are they offering a free/discounted lease to whoever takes on the mammoth restoration costs?


----------



## oryx (Jan 17, 2017)

Brainaddict said:


> I think there's quite a lot of momentum behind trying to avoid that fate. The council would certainly make themselves very unpopular if they let it happen. There have been proposals already for mixed use, including some community use. Ladywell Village Improvement Group: Ladywell Old Baths/'Playtower' - update
> Lewisham Building Preservation Trust
> 
> It's not clear to me what the council are offering yet - are they offering a free/discounted lease to whoever takes on the mammoth restoration costs?



I looked at the website to see if there was explicit encouragement of some kind of community use, which I expected there would be, and there wasn't. I suspect with council cuts to face, it will be sold to the highest bidder, flats or otherwise.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 16, 2017)

Im going to be popping into the Malaysian Deli with the family  in the next couple of days for a meal - I have heard good things about this Crofton park eaterie- any experiences ?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 19, 2017)

So which swimming pool is better, Glass Mill Lewisham or Wavelengths Deptford?


----------



## hipipol (Feb 19, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Im going to be popping into the Malaysian Deli with the family  in the next couple of days for a meal - I have heard good things about this Crofton park eaterie- any experiences ?


Ace - the fish is supreme.....


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 21, 2017)

Anybody got any recs for a plasterer in SE13? Mine has let me down


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 21, 2017)

Also, i can highly recommend Cafe Green in Hither Green. Used to be a greasy spoon which has slowly transformed into a very good Vientnames cafe - food is great, v cheap and has BYO. Open during day and friday/saturday night.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 21, 2017)

This is in Berlin.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 15, 2017)

anyone know what's happening to that big pub, I think it's called Ravensbourne Arms. Massive building, huge pub, scaffold currently up.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 15, 2017)

ska invita said:


> anyone know what's happening to that big pub, I think it's called Ravensbourne Arms. Massive building, huge pub, scaffold currently up.


It's not Antic any more.

LEAVING THE RAVENSBOURNE ARMS – antic


----------



## ska invita (Apr 15, 2017)

Maggot said:


> This is in Berlin.


Lewisham is twinned with three areas, one of which is in Berlin
Lewisham Council - Twin towns

I know this as there's a sign declaring it at the horniman, which is a border of lewisham


----------



## ska invita (Apr 15, 2017)

Maggot said:


> It's not Antic any more.
> 
> LEAVING THE RAVENSBOURNE ARMS – antic


they're moving to the high street... Could be good

I fear flats for the Ravensbourne though...a massive space to make work as a pub


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 15, 2017)

I really miss the Rav, was my go to pub - always a decent bunch in there. Cat ford Bridge Tavern is now open, similar sized space but lacks the Rav feel


----------



## bromley (Apr 18, 2017)

ska invita said:


> they're moving to the high street... Could be good
> 
> I fear flats for the Ravensbourne though...a massive space to make work as a pub


Reopening the Market Tavern? Surely the Ravensbourne will stay as a pub. 

EDIT: Yes the Market Tavern.

Market Tavern, Lewisham


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 26, 2017)

A friend of mine runs the the Comedy Club at the Fox & Firkin - I've been to his last two shows which were excellent. Next one is this Saturday and clashes with my mates 50th, is a good night and worth checking out. Also, anyone yet tried Sparrow - recently opened restaurant that looks onto the Lewisham gyratory, around the corner from boots?


----------



## bromley (Apr 26, 2017)

craigxcraig said:


> A friend of mine runs the the Comedy Club at the Fox & Firkin - I've been to his last two shows which were excellent. Next one is this Saturday and clashes with my mates 50th, is a good night and worth checking out. Also, anyone yet tried Sparrow - recently opened restaurant that looks onto the Lewisham gyratory, around the corner from boots?


Comedy night sounds interesting! 

I haven't been to the restaurant.


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 26, 2017)

bromley its really good - this will be his third night and bit gutted to miss it as its on my doorstep, still, got a 50th bday party which will messy and nearly as local 

line up: lewishamcomedy.com/upcoming-shows/


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 22, 2017)

Man Who Lives In Lewisham Says He Definitely Lives In Blackheath


----------



## sealion (May 22, 2017)

He is living in denial.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 22, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> He is living in denial.



but is that denial, SE3 ?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 22, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> but is that denial, SE3 ?



Clearly SE D3n1A1


----------



## sealion (May 22, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> but is that denial, SE3 ?


Im not saying


----------



## sealion (May 22, 2017)

I used to pick up a regular fare in Clapham going to Battersea. The geezer was posh and always told me to take him to south Chelsea  So i charged him double each time.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 19, 2017)

On behalf of mum-tat (somewhere in the lee / grove park region) anyone know a gardener / gardening firm that's decent and can cope with initial clearance / occasional maintenance sort of stuff?

it's got beyond the stage that i can deal with it with the time and energy i have and the kit available to me...


----------



## Maggot (Jun 19, 2017)

I know a good gardner in Bromley. 

Grown and Mown 07753 567949


----------



## bromley (Jun 20, 2017)

There's a road sign in Connington Road, SE13 and someone has painted over the 1 with white paint.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 17, 2017)

Another fundraiser, yeah we're all sick of them by now but if anybody's interested there's a community centre trying to set up a cafe and charity shop. It's a really good centre and does a lot to help the local community with very little money so they need to raise funds for a cafe and charity shop which could sustain the centre and its projects in future. 
Even a fiver would help
The Apple Tree Cafe and Charity Shop


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 26, 2017)

If anyone is local and interested.


----------



## oryx (Aug 14, 2017)

40th anniversary of The Battle of Lewisham today.

The film clip in this link is well worth a watch.

How the battle of Lewisham helped to halt the rise of Britain’s far right


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 7, 2017)

Community skate event happening this Saturday: film screening, jumble sale and creative workshops for the youngers. They're trying to raise cash for the LLSB fundraising campaign. All welcome!


----------



## bromley (Sep 30, 2017)

Fury at freshers university 'safari tour' of London chicken shops


----------



## Smangus (Oct 2, 2017)

I could recommend them some top Jerk shops in Catford .


----------



## bromley (Oct 2, 2017)

Smangus said:


> I could recommend them some top Jerk shops in Catford .


Cumin Up.


----------



## Smangus (Oct 2, 2017)

Jerk Scene Sangley rd. Far better honestly!


----------



## bromley (Oct 3, 2017)

Smangus said:


> Jerk Scene Sangley rd. Far better honestly!


Will give it a try!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 25, 2017)

a mate has been making these great Lewisham 77 tshirts





If you want one you can get them from his website.
You can either trade him something, or send a blank tee, or just buy one (£7.50)
Lewisham ’77


----------



## Maggot (Nov 3, 2017)

Anyone up for going to the Blackheath fireworks tomorrow (Saturday)?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2017)

oryx said:


> 40th anniversary of The Battle of Lewisham today.
> 
> The film clip in this link is well worth a watch.
> 
> How the battle of Lewisham helped to halt the rise of Britain’s far right


photos on bbc When protesters clashed at the Battle of Lewisham


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2017)

Something for the weekend? 

*Brockley’s Second* *Festival of Ideas for Change  *(flyer below)
Sunday 19 November 2017, 10am-5.30pm, Lewisham Southwark College, Lewisham Way, SE4 1UT 
This is for everyone.  View and download the full programme here. 
Location, travel and car parking details available here. (St John’s station closed)
An inspiring range of nearly 30 speakers will present their ideas during sessions with Q&As and continuing discussion in an adjacent break-out room: 

*Battle of Lewisham:  40 years later*
*Housing, Homelessness and Inequality*
*Debt, Money and Exploitation*
*Food and the Environment*
_*From Ideas to Action – *Practical examples _
Film and audio recordings will also be screened concurrently in an adjacent room:

The Listening Post: Sybil Phoenix. _(Audio recording) _Sybil's son Woodrow Phoenix will be present to answer questions about his mother’s life and her work.
Aug 13: What Happened? Films about the Battle of Lewisham plus short films about other themes in the Festival
View more details and book your FREE place: www.brockleysociety.org.uk 
or directly from www.ticketsource.co.uk/date/420988 
Tea and coffee free, affordable food at lunchtime or bring your own. 
Doors open at 9.30am for registration and coffee before the 10am start. 


http://www.brockleysociety.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/Festival-of-Ideas-2017-programme.pdf


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 17, 2017)

since there isn't a separate lewisham history type thread, these two from 1968 came up on flickr this week





(a bit before my time, but mum-tat remembers it - parents were living in granville park at the time)

for anyone wondering, both photos were taken from about the junction of lewisham high street and rennell street - photographer would have been stood with their back towards chiesmans' department store (the site is now the huge police station) - in the one with the blue coach, the two routemaster buses are heading towards new cross.

i don't think a single one of the buildings visible is there any more...


----------



## oryx (Nov 17, 2017)

Just shown that to my OH, who thought it was great. He remembers happily being unable to go to school because of the floods!

That bit of Lewisham is completely unrecognisable now from those photos. It's changed a fair bit since I moved here ten years ago (is it really that long? ) but it's completely different even from how I remember it a couple of years ago.


----------



## oryx (Nov 25, 2017)

Curzon, as opposed to Picturehouse, who also put in a bid, have been selected by Lewisham Council as their preferred bidder for the redevelopment of the Ladywell Playtower (FKA Ladywell Baths).


----------



## Smangus (Nov 26, 2017)

That' a great building to reuse.


----------



## bromley (Nov 28, 2017)

Looks like nothing could stop the busses running in the 60s.


----------



## Smangus (Nov 28, 2017)

yeah , non of this wrong rain bollocks


----------



## Maggot (Dec 5, 2017)

Another piece of Lewisham History. Yesterday was the 60th anniversary of the Lewisham Train Crash. 
A train heading from Cannon St to Ramsgate hit a train heading from Charing Cross to Hayes in very foggy conditions. It also hit a bridge which then partially collapsed onto the train. It was one of the worst accidents in British rail history with 90 people losing their lives.

Running Past have written a great in depth article on the crash.

The 1957 Lewisham Rail Crash


----------



## hipipol (Dec 6, 2017)

Famous self build street revisited...

Sure there was an old series about the original build somewhere....


----------



## ddraig (Dec 6, 2017)

lived round corner ish from there and never knew about it!


----------



## craigxcraig (Dec 9, 2017)

Just had an amazing dosa in Sajee, on Lee High Road - really delicious and great price.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 10, 2017)

VSL Lewisham have tweeted this map showing Lewisham and surrounding patch c. 1790 







Think the LCC chose wisely not to call Downham the 'Mount Misery Estate'

and  at porcupines being farmed in Penge


----------



## Maggot (Dec 10, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> VSL Lewisham have tweeted this map showing Lewisham and surrounding patch c. 1790
> 
> 
> Think the LCC chose wisely not to call Downham the 'Mount Misery Estate'
> ...



I'm amazed that so many place names have remained the same.

Surprised to see New Cross on there, I thought it was called Hatcham until relatively recently.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 10, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Surprised to see New Cross on there, I thought it was called Hatcham until relatively recently.



yes, but apparently not quite that recent.  If Wikipedia is right,



> New Cross is believed to have taken its name from a coaching house originally known as the Golden Cross, which stood close to the current New Cross House pub. The diarist John Evelyn, who lived in Deptford, wrote in 1675 that he met a friend at 'New Crosse' in his coach before travelling down through Kent and on to France.



ETA - more on transpontine


----------



## Maggot (Jan 22, 2018)

I have just found out about the WWII Bombing of Sandhurst School in Lewisham thanks to the exellent Running Past blog. Last week was the 75th anniversary of this attack in which 38 children and 6 teachers died. 

The Bombing of Sandhurst Road School


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 11, 2018)

a 1974 photo of Winslade Way / Milford Towers when it was new






think WH Smiths are still in the same place.  This was when the gas / electricity boards had shops

Leesa Braun (@LLisab5931) on Twitter  is posting a few Lewisham / Catford historical photos at the moment


----------



## bromley (Feb 12, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> VSL Lewisham have tweeted this map showing Lewisham and surrounding patch c. 1790
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loom Pit Hole!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 12, 2018)

I like Plow Garlic HIll for Telegraph HIll...I spotted a fair bit of wild garlic around in Bromley as it happens - sprouting at the moment in the pavement-side grass.


----------



## love detective (Feb 12, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> a 1974 photo of Winslade Way / Milford Towers when it was new
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice photo, thanks

WH Smith closed down a couple of years ago though, it's a Sams 99 pence shop now


----------



## bromley (Feb 21, 2018)

Bakerloo line latest.

Bakerloo line extension - Have your say              - Transport for London             - Citizen Space


----------



## ska invita (Feb 21, 2018)

bromley said:


> Bakerloo line latest.


GET ON WITH IT 

itll be 2030 before it gets to Lewisham..there was a time they said 2030 or so it would get to Beckenham Junction, at this rate it'll be 2040 before it reaches Bromley


----------



## bromley (Feb 21, 2018)

No need for it to go past Lewisham.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 2, 2018)

Catching up on Transpontine blog and found this post from October
Transpontine: New Cross Walk-In Centre threatened with closure
anyone know the latest? seems like a massively used centre and would leave a huge gap in health provision if it closed


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 2, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Catching up on Transpontine blog and found this post from October
> Transpontine: New Cross Walk-In Centre threatened with closure
> anyone know the latest? seems like a massively used centre and would leave a huge gap in health provision if it closed



closure deferred until 31 March according to this


----------



## Maggot (Mar 3, 2018)

I always remember passing this brightly coloured house on Loampit Hill, and wondering who lived there. We called it the Gingerbread House. Just found out about the amazing Mr Pink, who sadly died last year.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 5, 2018)

couple of chances for a walking tour of radical new cross - led by someone from goldsmiths, as part of telegraph hill festival.  Saturday 10 and Sunday 18 March.  

Free but looks like you have to book.

more here

i've done one with mr transpontine, not sure i can do either of these...


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 17, 2018)

The London Borough of Lewisham has a new chief executive.


----------



## bromley (Mar 21, 2018)

Why do we have a CEO and a mayor?


----------



## oryx (Mar 21, 2018)

bromley said:


> Why do we have a CEO and a mayor?


Because the mayor's is a political role and the CEO's an executive one.

The mayor is there to steer the council politically and the CEO to oversee the implementation of the council's functions.


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 21, 2018)

If anyone is looking for a decent venue space in Lewisham, then I can highly recommend the Hither Green Railway Man's Club which is two mins from the station.

We held our engagement party there last weekend and it's a great space editor was  laying down the tunes and did a great job, everyone was up dancing  - there's a PA, disco ball and lights and cheap beer. We had about 80ish friends and family there and it was nicely busy. We had a great night and the staff were brilliant.

£200 to hire, if you become a member it's free - also has a large garden out the back.

Well recommended


----------



## pocketscience (Mar 21, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Think the LCC chose wisely not to call Downham the 'Mount Misery Estate'


Appropriate though. Mounting misery defines the place.
And I can think a few characters from the Torridon area that wouldn't be out of place place in South Park


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2018)

craigxcraig said:


> If anyone is looking for a decent venue space in Lewisham, then I can highly recommend the Hither Green Railway Man's Club which is two mins from the station.
> 
> We held our engagement party there last weekend and it's a great space editor was  laying down the tunes and did a great job, everyone was up dancing  - there's a PA, disco ball and lights and cheap beer. We had about 80ish friends and family there and it was nicely busy. We had a great night and the staff were brilliant.
> 
> ...


It was a splendid venue!


----------



## pocketscience (Mar 21, 2018)

craigxcraig said:


> If anyone is looking for a decent venue space in Lewisham, then I can highly recommend the Hither Green Railway Man's Club which is two mins from the station.
> 
> We held our engagement party there last weekend and it's a great space editor was  laying down the tunes and did a great job, everyone was up dancing  - there's a PA, disco ball and lights and cheap beer. We had about 80ish friends and family there and it was nicely busy. We had a great night and the staff were brilliant.
> 
> ...


My old man used to drink in there now and again, doing his rounds of the SE London CIU clubs with snooker tables. Is it still CIU affiliated?


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 21, 2018)

editor thanks for a great nights music, everyone said how good it was, even my Uncle Pete was dancing  thanks again.


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 21, 2018)

pocketscience it is CIU affliated. We got chatting to a couple of the thtwold boys there, they knew everyone on my street - it's a great place, I'll definitely be signing up - once nominated!


----------



## pocketscience (Mar 21, 2018)

There are CIU clubs everywhere. Whenever we went for a family day out down to the coast my dad would always drag us in one so he could a few swift  pints on the cheep. In fact, _anywhere_ he went he'd seem to find one and make an excuse to pop in. I reckon I'd seen most of the London ones and all on the Kent and Sussex coast by the time I was 12yo  
The Snooker room at Hither Green is great.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 21, 2018)

oryx said:


> Because the mayor's is a political role and the CEO's an executive one.
> 
> The mayor is there to steer the council politically and the CEO to oversee the implementation of the council's functions.



^ that

all governments / councils have elected leadership and a paid staff that stays put when the politicians get voted out.

and someone will be head of the paid staff bit.  in councils, i think they still had town clerks when i was tiny, chief executives when i started work, and some now have CEOs or managing directors.  (a director in local authority is usually head of a department, not the same sort of thing as a company director)

although it's a matter of scale - little snoring parish council might employ a part time parish clerk and a casual caretaker at the village hall

think jim hacker (politician) and sir humphrey (civil servant) if you're the right age to remember that.

the other question is the benefits and otherwise of the 'executive mayor' model of local government rather than the traditional leader / chair of the council and ceremonial mayor model - and the cabinet system against the more traditional committee structure.

and i'm not sure i've got the energy for that this time of night.

every so often the tories in lewisham campaign (sometimes without saying all that clearly they are the tories) for the 'executive mayor' model to be abolished in lewisham.  usually soon after they have put up a candidate and lost.  i'd have a bit more respect for this if their mayoral candidate stood on the platform of abolishing the role...


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 22, 2018)

pocketscience our fathers were probably related! The snooker room is still there and downstairs there's a decent looking pool table and a darts board - think they've quite an active darts team at the club.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 24, 2018)

On Friday 9 March 2018, 35-year old *Kevin Clarke* was restrained to death by Metropolitan Police officers during a mental health crisis in the Polsted Road area of Lewisham that afternoon.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 4, 2018)

Man, 78, held in 'burglar' murder probe

78 year old pensioner arrested after man dies in what seems to be an attempted burglary in hither green.


----------



## Smangus (Apr 4, 2018)

Walked past there this morning , wondered what the police tape was all about.


----------



## oryx (Apr 21, 2018)

Gutted to find out via Twitter that the lovely Mr Lawrence wine bar in Crofton Park closes on 5 May.

I have been going there longer than living nearby and it is a real proper old-school wine bar that pre-dates the ongoing gentrification of Crofton Park, and a bit of a local institution. Not sure why it's closing - suspect the owners are retiring. We will be going in there before it closes to say farewell and thanks for all the (good, reasonably priced) wine.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 21, 2018)

sorry if this makes no sense, but a dildo in a lewisham bin was worth of a pic


----------



## oryx (Apr 22, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> sorry if this makes no sense, but a dildo in a lewisham bin was worth of a pic



It looks like a spectacularly filthy dildo. Those stains.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 22, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> On Friday 9 March 2018, 35-year old *Kevin Clarke* was restrained to death by Metropolitan Police officers during a mental health crisis in the Polsted Road area of Lewisham that afternoon.


Lewisham custody death man 'beloved role model' (click for more)


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 21, 2018)

> Lewisham Deptford Labour Party
> 
> *JUSTICE FOR WINDRUSH: CALL TO ACTION*
> 
> ...





> *LEWISHAM DEPTFORD BAME FORUM - EMERGENCY MOTION ON WINDRUSH SCANDAL
> *
> 
> WE DENOUNCE:
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2018)

ska invita said:


>


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2018)

wow!! swappies doing something other than speeches and paper selling!!
or real people given placards as per usual?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2018)

ddraig said:


> wow!! swappies doing something other than speeches and paper selling!!
> or real people given placards as per usual?


I'm not sure how many real swappies are involved... It's a local group thing above all is my impression

Write up and pics


----------



## bromley (Jun 14, 2018)

_I do not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend to the death your right to say it._

Maybe I'm wrong, but this doesn't seem like 1977 to me where the NF were out to cause violence and against the community. I don't know much about this and expect to be put in my place but preventing free speech doesn't sit well with my, unless it is inciting violence.


----------



## Mr Smin (Jul 18, 2018)

bromley said:


> _I do not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend to the death your right to say it._
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but this doesn't seem like 1977 to me where the NF were out to cause violence and against the community. I don't know much about this and expect to be put in my place but preventing free speech doesn't sit well with my, unless it is inciting violence.



You let them get a toe-hold and after that they'll be inciting violence.

I do wonder what the point of a hustings is though. A tiny number of attendees will be genuinely undecided. And all candidates can and should put a statement online, and a speech on YouTube, for anyone who couldn't get to the event.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 13, 2018)

this weekend is 50 years since the lewisham floods (which extended as far south as bellingham)

local blog 'running past' has a detailed post on it here






perspective - this was taken outside the entrance to the Odeon - this is about the closest i can get to the same angle on street view - the church is still there, the site that's now the old billodrome was then chiesmans department store.  i guess their bargain basement was somewhat soggy...

mum-tat's photos (i was not around just quite yet at the time) here


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 14, 2018)

similar lot on the QWAG (Quaggy Waterways Action Group) website today - some different photos






(buses were more robust then)


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 4, 2018)

I see a section 60 was imposed on LB Lewisham until 3AM today(sunday) after a pretty shitty day or two and with bonfire night scheduled


----------



## Maggot (Nov 4, 2018)

What is a section 60?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 4, 2018)

S&S regime


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 5, 2018)

Maggot said:


> What is a section 60?


This is 15-year old local resident *Jay Hughes* (also known as *Jai Sewell*) who was stabbed to death outside Morley's on Randlesdown Road, Bellingham, at 5.20 p.m.on Thursday 1 November 2018 ...




... following the murder, an order was granted enabling the use of temporary powers under _section 60 of the Criminal Justice and Public Order Act 1994_, which applies where a senior officer (Assistant Chief Constable or above) believes people may be carrying weapons or causing serious violence in a particular area.   Where a S60 has been granted, police officers have the power to stop and search people for offensive weapons or dangerous instruments, without the having reasonable grounds. They may require the removal of certain items of clothing.

No arrests have yet been made in relation to the murder of this child.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 7, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> The London Borough of Lewisham has a new chief executive.



March 2018

Rotherham official who led response to sex abuse scandal to be new Lewisham chief executive

... now gone six months later ...

Hundreds sign petition over Ian Thomas' departure from Lewisham Council

Does anyone know what is behind this?  See also:

Online petition: Stop Lewisham Mayor attack on Ceo Ian Thomas


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 9, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> This is 15-year old local resident *Jay Hughes* (also known as *Jai Sewell*) who was stabbed to death outside Morley's on Randlesdown Road, Bellingham, at 5.20 p.m.on Thursday 1 November 2018 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the scene ...

​


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> This is 15-year old local resident *Jay Hughes* (also known as *Jai Sewell*) who was stabbed to death outside Morley's on Randlesdown Road, Bellingham, at 5.20 p.m.on Thursday 1 November 2018 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your section 60 info inaccurate


----------



## bromley (Nov 12, 2018)

ddraig said:


> wow!! swappies doing something other than speeches and paper selling!!
> or real people given placards as per usual?


They've been doing a lot in Deptford recently.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 14, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> This is 15-year old local resident *Jay Hughes* (also known as *Jai Sewell*) who was stabbed to death outside Morley's on Randlesdown Road, Bellingham, at 5.20 p.m.on Thursday 1 November 2018 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Footage of the incident has now been released.










*Anyone with information that may assist the investigation, including the identity of the person shown on the right, is asked to call police on 0208 345 3734.

To remain anonymous, call Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111. 

You can also tweet police via @MetCC*


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 25, 2018)

on tweeter today from SE23Ldn





the bridge from the lewisham shopping centre (think it was still called the riverdale centre then) to chiesmans department store while it was under construction (there was a clear plastic tube installed inside the frame before it was opened.)

or was it trading as army and navy or house of fraser by then?

somewhere early 80s-ish.

perspective - the police station more or less covers the ground that chiesmans did.  boots is still where it is in the photo, and the clock tower got moved when the bit of the high street where the market happens got pedestrianised.


----------



## clicker (Nov 25, 2018)

They turned the bridge into a huge Christmas cracker once.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 25, 2018)

clicker said:


> They turned the bridge into a huge Christmas cracker once.



I had forgotten about that


----------



## clicker (Nov 25, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I had forgotten about that


Phew was beginning to think I imagined it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 5, 2019)

on tweeter today, 1933 film of the opening of Tower House - then the Royal Arsenal Co-operative Society's Lewisham department store.



Tower House is still there (unlike Chiesmans next door which was where the police station is now) - think some of it was going to get converted in to luxury bloody flats a year or two back, but not sure if this happened.

Can't remember exactly when it packed up, must have been early 80s - basement was food supermarket kind of thing, upper floors were department stores.  Like Chiesmans, it suffered from being on the wrong side of the High Street which got worse when the Riverdale Centre opened in the mid 70s.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 25, 2019)

The mystery continues ...

Investigation into Ian Thomas' departure from Lewisham Council demanded (click for more)


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> The mystery continues ...
> 
> Investigation into Ian Thomas' departure from Lewisham Council demanded (click for more)


This is a weird story...id be curious to hear more if your find anything in the future


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 22, 2019)

on flickr today



looking south towards Ladywell - think this must have been taken from up the tower of St Saviour's Church.

The Prince of Wales cinema was where Bright House is now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 27, 2019)

anyone in or around the lewisham patch have any recommendations for an electrician (domestic stuff that is)?

mum-tat has a few minor jobs that want doing some time


----------



## ska invita (Mar 6, 2019)

Lewisham council defend their house-building record: One social-rented home built last year

Despite all that building work every which way you look


----------



## bromley (Mar 18, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Lewisham council defend their house-building record: One social-rented home built last year
> 
> Despite all that building work every which way you look


Utter bell ends.


----------



## Effra Eyes (Mar 18, 2019)

Bit of a random one, and please admin delete if not appropriate. I’ve got a friend who finds themselves, thanks to ou benefits system, currently homeless. I’ve got no space at my flat at the moment. Anyone know of anyone looking for house sitter/ with a cheap spare room in localish area? They have stayed at mine before and looked after my dogs while I’ve been and I can totally vouch for their trustworthiness. Please PM me if you have any bright ideas/ might be able to help..


----------



## bromley (Mar 19, 2019)

Some good news.

Developer appeals rejection of 34 storey Lewisham tower


----------



## Maggot (Jun 6, 2019)

Lewisham Council have approved Cycle superhighway 4. Should open next year.


----------



## Anju (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi all,

Thought people might like to either join  in or avoid the areas to be targeted. 

Extinction Rebellion Lewisham to ‘swarm’ major London roads during Friday morning rush hour - Extinction Rebellion


----------



## Maggot (Jun 13, 2019)

1000th post on this thread!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2019)

anyone know what this corrugated city is on Bromley Road?
I feel like its always been there
Precise location



Meanwhile next years budget 
Lewisham Council: Another £12 million cut for 2020/21


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 24, 2019)

ska invita said:


> anyone know what this corrugated city is on Bromley Road?



I'm not sure.

Street View back to 2008 has similar.

Brief mention on Ravensbourne Residents website here

and on Love Catford here

seems that it was a scaffolding yard

more about planning application for bloody big hotel on the site (which got refused) here


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'm not sure.
> 
> Street View back to 2008 has similar.
> 
> ...


thats great, thanks! It is an eyesore tbh and brings the mood down of that whole stretch of road and surroundings


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 24, 2019)

ska invita said:


> thats great, thanks! It is an eyesore tbh and brings the mood down of that whole stretch of road and surroundings



out of curiosity, had a look at 1950 OS map 

OS map at that time usually showed 'ruins' if it was a bombed site.  looks like that corner has never really been built on - part of the site formed road access to the goods / coal sidings at Bellingham Station


----------



## ska invita (Jun 25, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> out of curiosity, had a look at 1950 OS map
> 
> OS map at that time usually showed 'ruins' if it was a bombed site.  looks like that corner has never really been built on - part of the site formed road access to the goods / coal sidings at Bellingham Station


This happened on that spot too
Man critically injured after five hit by a car in south east London

...theres suggestion it wasnt an accident IIRC?


----------



## diddums (Jun 26, 2019)

I have a black bin bag full of good quality bubble wrap if you are interested you can have it for £2 collection only from Lewisham area. Its a mix of large and small bubbles


----------



## Maggot (Jun 26, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'm not sure.
> 
> Street View back to 2008 has similar.
> 
> ...


This just popped up on Facebook, it's that junction, just not sure which side.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 26, 2019)

Maggot said:


> This just popped up on Facebook, it's that junction, just not sure which side.




east side of Bromley Road, north of Bellingham Road street view here - it hadn't occurred to me that row had been built in installments like that.

Would put it in the few years before 1914. 

fairly sure these were the first buildings on the site - 1894 OS map shows fields.

Can find a reference to Lt Charles Wormull of 235 Bromley Road (maybe the flat above?) who was killed in the 1914-18 war.

No reference in the 1911 Post Office London Suburbs Directory, but the 1914 issue has Bellingham Terrace -



So probably slightly later than Edwardian.

(all above is public domain - I don't do Farcebook, so if you want to bung any of it on there, feel free)

and  at "Alfred Turrell and Sons, rustic workers" a bit up the road

and at 21/22 (243 Bromley Road) still being motor trade, over 100 years on


----------



## Maggot (Jun 26, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> east side of Bromley Road, north of Bellingham Road street view here - it hadn't occurred to me that row had been built in installments like that.
> 
> Would put it in the few years before 1914.
> 
> ...


The comments talk of there still  being a bakers there in the 80s/90s, but called Slatters.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 29, 2019)

Maggot said:


> This just popped up on Facebook, it's that junction, just not sure which side.



can't always get 'old maps' to work - and went in search of this while looking for something else

1916 OS map (ETA - you have to zoom out a bit) shows Bellingham Terrace in its incomplete state (which matches the 1914 directory) - wonder if construction stopped because of the war?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 3, 2019)

No Peoples Day this year 
People's Day


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 5, 2019)

a moment's reflection - 

67 years ago today, London's last trams ran on the central london - new cross - woolwich - abbey wood routes



(what's now New Cross bus garage was the site of New Cross tram depot)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 24, 2019)

on flickr today from love_se4






probably late edwardian - somewhere between 1907 - 1913


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 1, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> The mystery continues ...
> 
> Investigation into Ian Thomas' departure from Lewisham Council demanded (click for more)


The reality behind government press releases:

BAME elderly lose dedicated day centre in Lewisham


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 9, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Lewisham custody death man 'beloved role model' (click for more)


Two years later ...






*Lest We Forget*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 17, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> The reality behind government press releases:
> 
> BAME elderly lose dedicated day centre in Lewisham



The Lewisham Council PR fantasy:

Lewisham Council and Windrush

Black Lives Matter in Lewisham:  A statement from Mayor of Lewisham, Damien Egan

The reality:

Windrush scandal victim accused of faking documents by the _London Borough of Lewisham_ and _Adamsrill Primary School_ awarded £20,829 in _compensation for discrimination_






(Source: Willow Sims)​
*Willow Sims, who moved to the UK from the US aged four, lost proof of her indefinite leave to remain when she was placed in foster care foster care following the death of her mother;  she was told by a member of Lewisham’s HR department, Allyson Hollidge, “That was a very good story but your mum was obviously an illegal immigrant, which would make you an illegal immigrant.”*


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2020)

Got talking to an old boy the other day who was saying there used to be prefabs on hilly fields, I wanted to see a picture and this link has a video of them 









						The Ghosts of Hillyfields & Blackheath Prefabs Past
					

The prolonged spells of dry weather such as those in June and July 2018 same months in 2022 dries out the top soils in many areas and made visible archaeological remains of past buildings. In 2018 …




					runner500.wordpress.com
				




Though the highlight of the video is kids playing in concrete tubes, one of my earliest memories


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2020)

Maggot said:


> Lewisham Council have approved Cycle superhighway 4. Should open next year.


Was this completed anyone know?


----------



## oryx (Jun 25, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Got talking to an old boy the other day who was saying there used to be prefabs on hilly fields, I wanted to see a picture and this link has a video of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great article, loved the film clip!

If there's a really dry summer again this year I'm off up there for a look.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 8, 2020)

st saviour's have posted this on tweeter today


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 30, 2020)

bit in the lewisham ledger (as it's carnival weekend) about lewisham's reggae history


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 9, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Lewisham custody death man 'beloved role model' (click for more)


 
The inquest into how Lewisham resident *Kevin Andre Clarke* came to be restrained to death by several Metropolitan Police officers has now started:

Inquest to examine police restraint of black man in mental health crisis *Kevin Clarke*

Unsurprisingly:

*Kevin Clarke* death: Mother says _son had 'fear of police_


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 9, 2020)

Nice to see there's a Lewisham thread here - I was born and raised there; still live in the area 

I've been looking for a more active local community; maybe this'll be it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 17, 2021)

anyone got a plumber recommendation?  

mum-tat (the grove park end of lewisham borough) has a plumbing problem that needs attention...


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 18, 2021)

​
*
40 years later ...*








*... lest we forget.*​


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2021)

FFS - Fox in Lewisham








						The Back to Business Fund
					

The Back to Business Fund offers up to £10,000 in match funding to small and independent businesses through the Pay It Forward London crowdfunding platform.




					payitforward.london.gov.uk


----------



## Maggot (Feb 1, 2021)

ska invita said:


> FFS - Fox in Lewisham
> 
> 
> 
> ...


£14,000 a month to maintain an empty building sounds an awful lot.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2021)

Maggot said:


> £14,000 a month to maintain an empty building sounds an awful lot.


agree. entitled to furlough money till April so its just overheads...hmm...still i can imagine they need some cash


----------



## Little Piranha (Feb 1, 2021)

They will still be paying the national insurance and pension costs on wages, which could be a fair amount depending on how many staff they have. They might be topping up the furlough to 100% too I guess.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 4, 2021)

new lewisham history blog that's started recently - first saw it today









						Long & Lazy Lewisham
					

Glimpses into the history of our streets in Lewisham, London SE




					longlazylewisham.wordpress.com
				




latest post includes this 1955 photo






plane must have been about directly over lewisham railway station - this is similar sort of perspective on google earth - st stephen's church and the row of houses leading off bottom left of the photo are still there and the most obvious bits to give perspective.

(also shows how bloody big a gap was left by the V1 that landed on marks + spencers in 1944)


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 22, 2021)

The Lewisham Council PR fantasy:

Lewisham Council and Windrush

Black Lives Matter in Lewisham:  A statement from Mayor of Lewisham, Damien Egan

The reality:

Lewisham social club for elderly Windrush residents _homeless_


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 18, 2021)

Lewisham Food Bank's premises have suffered storm / flood damage this week


----------



## Little Piranha (May 18, 2021)

Thanks for this, we've got a load of stuff at work that I think we could donate, I'll sort it tomorrow.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 22, 2021)

the catford geese


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 21, 2021)

anyone know any tame gardeners who do the lewisham patch (the lee / grove park end)?

i think mum-tat is reaching the point of accepting that her garden is a bit beyond her, and think it's beyond me at the moment...


----------



## Maggot (Jul 22, 2021)

I know a gardener based in Bromley. 









						Grown And Mown Gardens: Home
					

Here at Grown And Mown Gardens in Bromley, your landscaping or garden design project is always in good hands. Our service includes all project phases from planning to maintenance.




					www.grownandmown.co.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 22, 2021)

Maggot said:


> I know a gardener based in Bromley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thanks - will pass that on


----------



## Maggot (Jul 26, 2021)

Alex Yee, who has just won silver in the Triathlon, is from Brockley. Transpontine has tweeted that he's seen him running around Hilly Fields.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 26, 2021)

came up in something on tweeter






the 'lion and lamb' pub, lewisham high street

photo dates from the 1890s, before the clock tower (built to mark queen victoria's 1897 jubilee)

similar sort of angle now - Google Maps


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 28, 2021)

Qwag (quaggy waterways action group) are doing their annual flood walk (tracing what happened in 1968) on Sunday 19 September


----------



## ska invita (Sep 25, 2021)

__





						Events — Catford Arts
					






					catfordarts.org
				



100+ artists in over 40 odd venues in Catford
i cant even imagine what those venues will be!
*9th/10th and 16th/17th OCTOBER 2021, 11am - 6pm.*​


----------



## ska invita (Nov 13, 2021)

Great news, had been closed for what, 4 years? Maybe longer
A miracle it isn't flats
It's a big pub though, hard to make it work. Antic failed.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 21, 2021)

late 80s / early 90s festive Lewisham


----------



## EmilyHoward (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi everyone, looking for Lewisham residents to complete a short survey about their environmental habits: <ed: nope!>

All respondents will receive a guide on how to be more environmentally friendly and what they can specifically do in the Lewisham borough.

Many thanks!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 6, 2021)

EmilyHoward said:


> Hi everyone, looking for Lewisham residents to complete a short survey about their environmental habits: www.greenuk.co
> 
> All respondents will receive a guide on how to be more environmentally friendly and what they can specifically do in the Lewisham borough.
> 
> Many thanks!


hmmmm...ive done the survey, had to give postcode and email...was told Id get some kind of eco-report, not got anything....
turns out this survey is from  Property Detective <so its data mining for profit. nothing to do with environment.

where gentrifies pay to see how "good" the area they are moving to is
bin ban

feel better about giving the wrong postcode now


----------



## Thaw (Dec 6, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Great news, had been closed for what, 4 years? Maybe longer
> A miracle it isn't flats
> It's a big pub though, hard to make it work. Antic failed.



I think there are flats upstairs though. 
Hopefully someone will reopen Suttons Radio sooner rather than later too.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 6, 2021)

Thaw said:


> I think there are flats upstairs though.
> Hopefully someone will reopen Suttons Radio sooner rather than later too.


yes there are flats above and they are part of the buy out - rental income is going to be part of how to make the venue profitable
these new owners are committed to making this a music pub, but I cant see how thats going to work with the flats above

yeah Suttons didnt last long, barely opened before it closed, i never got to go in


----------



## Thaw (Dec 6, 2021)

ska invita said:


> yeah Suttons didnt last long, barely opened before it closed, i never got to go in



You didn't miss much. It was nicely done up but a bit dead. Disappointing considering how central it is.


----------



## EmilyHoward (Dec 7, 2021)

ska invita said:


> hmmmm...ive done the survey, had to give postcode and email...was told Id get some kind of eco-report, not got anything....
> turns out this survey is from  Property Detective <so its data mining for profit. nothing to do with environment.
> View attachment 299546
> where gentrifies pay to see how "good" the area they are moving to is
> ...


Hi, thanks for filling out the survey, we very much appreciate it. We have tried to be as transparent as possible and the fact the survey is run by Property Detective is made quite clear on the home page… Green UK and in the short Ts and Cs that respondents have to look at before starting. That said we will take your feedback on board and look to improve this aspect.

This initiative is part of our CSR – the (anonymous) data we collect will be used in our reports to create an environmentally friendly index, which alongside some of our other data (from Office of National Statistics, Ordnance Survey, The Police, Land Registry, Census etc.) helps home movers and businesses research an area. The data collected will also be used, alongside other data-sets, to push local government to do better such as improving information as to what can be recycled, improving bin collections, offering subsidies for green home grants, creating more incentives for sustainable / green transportation etc. As a nationwide company, we think we are in a good position to do this and effect change.

Respondents can receive – and you should have got this if you’ve given a correct email – a PDF with advice on helping them be more environmentally friendly on an everyday basis and, especially, within the Lewisham community. If you haven’t received this and you are happy to send me your correct email address to greenuk@propertydetective.com, I would be happy to forward this on for you.

Many thanks


----------



## bromley (Mar 29, 2022)

Nominate Fritz.









						Nominate Your Lewisham Legend - Lewisham
					

Nominate your local legend by Friday 8 April 2022 to celebrate the work they have done for the community in Lewisham.




					www.wearelewisham.com


----------



## ska invita (Mar 29, 2022)

bromley said:


> Nominate Fritz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who is Fritz?

I might actually take the time to nominate Stephen Mcarthy (on the right here)
more than anyone has breathed real life into Lewishams music scene
also central to getting the Battle of Lewisham mural to happen


----------



## Maggot (Mar 29, 2022)

This looks good.









						Lewisham Sound System Trail - Lewisham
					

A trail of sound systems placed in venues and outdoor locations across Deptford and New Cross, celebrating Lewisham’s role in sound system culture.




					www.wearelewisham.com
				




ska invita


----------



## ska invita (Mar 29, 2022)

Maggot said:


> This looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was jsut saying this week, what ive missed most since covid is outdoor sounds 😭
this looks brilliant, thank you!


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 30, 2022)

Maggot said:


> This looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bugger, I'm away that weekend. Recommend going to the Master Shipwright's house if you've never been - it's a cool place.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 30, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> Bugger, I'm away that weekend. Recommend going to the Master Shipwright's house if you've never been - it's a cool place.



seconded

some pictures from a slightly damp 'london open house weekend' visit


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 23, 2022)

on tweeter today






where the police station is now.  photo must be mid 1930s at least, as Co-op Tower House (opened 1933) is there.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 29, 2022)

Looks like the Fox and Firkin latest addition to their garden is a full on train carriage


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 29, 2022)

That's cool, they've obviously been doing quite well for themselves with their expanded garden.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 29, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> That's cool, they've obviously been doing quite well for themselves with their expanded garden.


yes...but first occasional noise complaint coming in ive heard.
would have to say its become a major venue recently, some big names passing through
the inside has had a serious rework (partially ongoing) inside too - expanding the stage and dancefloor
...but again, its created some sound leakage as a result
fingers crossed it isnt too much of a problem


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 29, 2022)

ska invita said:


> yes...but first occasional noise complaint coming in ive heard.
> would have to say its become a major venue recently, some big names passing through
> the inside has had a serious rework (partially ongoing) inside too - expanding the stage and dancefloor
> ...but again, its created some sound leakage as a result
> fingers crossed it isnt too much of a problem


I was wondering when the noise complaints would start, ive noticed they've been doing some quite big events of late, including all day & night psy trance and old skool rave nights where all the windows/fixtures + fittings are audibly rattling from outside on the street. As you said, lets hope the noise complaints don't ruin it, it is Lewisham after all   

I was a bit pissed off at their continual prices hikes on drinks, a pint of Staropramen is now £6, but when they bring a fucking train carriage into the garden you kind of think its justified.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 29, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I was wondering when the noise complaints would start, ive noticed they've been doing some quite big events of late, including all day & night psy trance and old skool rave nights where all the windows/fixtures + fittings are audibly rattling from outside on the street. As you said, lets hope the noise complaints don't ruin it, it is Lewisham after all
> 
> I was a bit pissed off at their continual prices hikes on drinks, a pint of Staropramen is now £6, but when they bring a fucking train carriage into the garden you kind of think its justified.


yeah and ticket prices for events, not totally crazy, but a bit high IMO
but i think covid wasnt easy for them either, so.....


----------



## ska invita (May 12, 2022)

Maggot said:


> This looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reminder about this


----------



## Maggot (May 12, 2022)

I'm gonna miss it as I'm going on holiday that day.


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2022)

Lewisham to Catford walking and cycling changes
					

In September 2020 we introduced temporary changes along the A21 between Catford and Lewisham, to encourage people to walk and cycle and to improve bus journey times. We recently decided to keep these changes as part of an experiment, to trial the scheme for up to 18




					haveyoursay.tfl.gov.uk
				



if you fancy filling in a form for the cycling cause


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2022)

ska invita said:


> View attachment 322567


this was brilliant btw - excellent vibes all round, dont think i saw a single cop - i dont know who you can lobby to ask for it to be repeated but a brilliantly run event


----------



## klang (May 30, 2022)

did Dennis Bovell dj on Gladdy's?


ska invita said:


> this was brilliant btw - excellent vibes all round, dont think i saw a single cop - i dont know who you can lobby to ask for it to be repeated but a brilliantly run event


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2022)

klang said:


> did Dennis Bovell dj on Gladdy's?


Yeah he did, they took it in turns - Id actually say Pap Face + D'Oxman from Dub Vendor played the best sets
Only thing is i didnt go to any of other sounds - was too nice there - lawn part style!


----------



## klang (May 30, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Yeah he did, they took it in turns - Id actually say Pap Face + D'Oxman from Dub Vendor played the best sets
> Only thing is i didnt go to any of other sounds - was too nice there - lawn part style!


that would have been good!


----------



## Skim (May 30, 2022)

ska invita said:


> this was brilliant btw - excellent vibes all round, dont think i saw a single cop - i dont know who you can lobby to ask for it to be repeated but a brilliantly run event


We popped down for a little bit for some jungle at Unit 137. That bass was like medicine 😎 Wish we could have stayed longer and done the whole trail…


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2022)

Also aaja had moved from an arch to take over the bus next to Birds Nest, they're calling it the snake pit now, it's great, a massive improvement. They're lovely people and deserve the support.

Not my photos;


----------



## Brainaddict (May 31, 2022)

Oh, didn't know the bus had changed. Sadly that site is due to be redeveloped though, along with every other site around the birds nest. I'm not sure how the birds nest is going to survive as a gig venue.


----------



## ska invita (May 31, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> Oh, didn't know the bus had changed. Sadly that site is due to be redeveloped though, along with every other site around the birds nest. I'm not sure how the birds nest is going to survive as a gig venue.


i mean there are incomplete flats around it already, but are you saying theres more to come right there?


----------



## Brainaddict (May 31, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i mean there are incomplete flats around it already, but are you saying theres more to come right there?


Yeah, looks pretty grim at the moment, though there's always a chance planning permission might be refused: The Bird's Nest pub redevelopment in Deptford: Plans submitted - Murky Depths


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2022)

ska invita said:


> this was brilliant btw - excellent vibes all round, dont think i saw a single cop - i dont know who you can lobby to ask for it to be repeated but a brilliantly run event


Chance to leave feedback here!






						Quick survey
					

Your feedback is highly appreciated




					www.surveylegend.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 19, 2022)

on tweeter today (this account posts up old photos of places round the Lewisham patch most days)



must be some time around late 80s, after the co-op shut down (i have only a vague memory of the building being an indoor market thing) and while army + navy / house of fraser was still in business


----------



## oryx (Jun 19, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> on tweeter today (this account posts up old photos of places round the Lewisham patch most days)
> 
> 
> 
> must be some time around late 80s, after the co-op shut down (i have only a vague memory of the building being an indoor market thing) and while army + navy / house of fraser was still in business



The photo of Ladywell looks very, very old!


----------



## Skim (Jul 31, 2022)

Beyond Borders… more music events across Lewisham 😎









						Beyond Borders - Lewisham
					

A festival of global music, taking over venues and outdoor spaces cross Lewisham this summer.




					www.wearelewisham.com


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2022)

Anyone been to Catford Mews cinema> Looks good (films look crap though)








						About - Catford Mews
					

Welcome to Catford Mews, a brand new independent cinema and community venue situated in the Borough of Lewisham, South London.




					catford-mews.co.uk
				




Its a shame Catford lost its proper old theater,, (taken over by a grifting church as standard)


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 25, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Anyone been to Catford Mews cinema> Looks good (films look crap though)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been, it's fine, screens aren't massive but tickets are quite cheap by most standards.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2022)

looking deeper looks like they show the odd 'rep' film as well as current family crop...would like to support but  don't really go to the cinema anymore  tbh


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 25, 2022)

I've not been as not a big fan of the cinema, but apparently it is well priced and quite well maintained.

There is also meant to be a cheap bar there, again not been, but the place is always completely empty when i walk by so i wonder how they are suriving financially and also how much longer until it closes down. I guess Catford still isnt ready for nice things. 

You mentioned the theatre- you dont mean the one that is currently undergoing a big refurb?


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 25, 2022)

Since the whole shopping centre is owned by the council I imagine Catford Mews is there on cheap rent. But as so often the council is caught in a bit of a lose-lose bind - local council estate residents have told me they don't feel it is for them. So it just gets seen as a gentrifying force, even though it clearly is making the shopping centre better (it has unused units so they aren't pushing anyone else out). And to be fair, a cinema has pretty broad appeal - it's not like it's a champagne and oyster bar.

Apparently there's a music venue on the way, possibly here already New music venue for Catford set to open in 2022


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> You mentioned the theatre- you dont mean the one that is currently undergoing a big refurb?


No the old ABC cinema, I posted a pic of it in its glory
now this church


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> Since the whole shopping centre is owned by the council I imagine Catford Mews is there on cheap rent. But as so often the council is caught in a bit of a lose-lose bind - local council estate residents have told me they don't feel it is for them. So it just gets seen as a gentrifying force, even though it clearly is making the shopping centre better (it has unused units so they aren't pushing anyone else out). And to be fair, a cinema has pretty broad appeal - it's not like it's a champagne and oyster bar.
> 
> Apparently there's a music venue on the way, possibly here already New music venue for Catford set to open in 2022


great news about that venue
im not sure catford is ready for it or that it will work there but Id rather the council tried to revive the mews than bulldoze it

its not gentrifying IMO - south london needs the odd music venue and cinema - few and far between considering how many poeple live here - its standard stuff in a city - we've got a mews full of street drinkers


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 25, 2022)

ska invita said:


> No the old ABC cinema, I posted a pic of it in its glory



even more so when it was built






+

from cinema treasures

not sure if the towers were lost due to bomb blast damage or just taken down to make the structure simpler



jimbarkanoodle said:


> You mentioned the theatre- you dont mean the one that is currently undergoing a big refurb?



more on the broadway theatre (previously lewisham theatre / lewisham concert hall) here

(yes i know it's in catford, but it's part of lewisham borough's town hall...)

more on lewisham (borough)'s lost cinemas


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 25, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> Since the whole shopping centre is owned by the council I imagine Catford Mews is there on cheap rent. But as so often the council is caught in a bit of a lose-lose bind - local council estate residents have told me they don't feel it is for them. So it just gets seen as a gentrifying force, even though it clearly is making the shopping centre better (it has unused units so they aren't pushing anyone else out). And to be fair, a cinema has pretty broad appeal - it's not like it's a champagne and oyster bar.
> 
> Apparently there's a music venue on the way, possibly here already New music venue for Catford set to open in 2022


The shopping centre is pretty depressing and i wouldnt be surprised if it is owned by the council they are allowing The Mews it to run at a loss (seeing how empty it always is) to at least have something half decent there. I wonder what local council estate residents do think is for them if not a cut price cinema? i dont really like the cinema myself, but would a ticket cost more than a nail treatment, a KFC or a new mirror, as some of the other nearby units would offer?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> more on lewisham (borough)'s lost cinemas



the gifs on that are amazing
ArrggghH!!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2022)

so sad that these were demolished presumable by choice


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 25, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The shopping centre is pretty depressing and i wouldnt be surprised if it is owned by the council they are allowing The Mews it to run at a loss (seeing how empty it always is) to at least have something half decent there. I wonder what local council estate residents do think is for them if not a cut price cinema? i dont really like the cinema myself, but would a ticket cost more than a nail treatment, a KFC or a new mirror, as some of the other nearby units would offer?


I think it's unfortunate that the cinema is a bit downplayed when viewed from the front. I don't recall a screen with film showing times or even a board. You have to run the gauntlet of some hipster-looking food stalls in order to get through to the cinema at the back. I think this is part of what's putting people off. If it just looked more like a cinema at the front I think it would get more customers.


----------



## Smangus (Aug 28, 2022)

Went to Fordham parkntonight to see the earth thingy. Really good and quite awsome!!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 28, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Went to Fordham parkntonight to see the earth thingy. Really good and quite awsome!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 340093


What thing is this and is it still on, the picture looks great


----------



## Smangus (Aug 29, 2022)

ska invita said:


> What thing is this and is it still on, the picture looks great


GAIA - Lewisham

GAIA is a spectacular touring artwork by UK artist *Luke Jerram*. A stunning replica of our planet, created using 120dpi detailed NASA imagery of the Earth’s surface. It provides an incredible opportunity to view Earth as it might be seen from space, floating in three dimensions.


Last night tonight, best in the dark. !


----------



## ska invita (Aug 29, 2022)

Smangus said:


> GAIA - Lewisham
> 
> GAIA is a spectacular touring artwork by UK artist *Luke Jerram*. A stunning replica of our planet, created using 120dpi detailed NASA imagery of the Earth’s surface. It provides an incredible opportunity to view Earth as it might be seen from space, floating in three dimensions.
> 
> ...


I can make this! Is it worth it?
Turn up by 8pm would you say?
Is it outside?
(Bit confused)


----------



## Smangus (Aug 29, 2022)

Yes out side in the park ,  is it worth it, well that depends on you, but I found it very relaxing and humbling. But if you have to travel an hour plus then maybe not. 🙂

I only live 10 mins walk away so no issue for me. worth a 20 min bus ride I think. 👌


----------



## Maggot (Aug 29, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Went to Fordham parkntonight to see the earth thingy. Really good and quite awsome!!


The website says it's in Forster Memorial Park, which is nowhere near Fordham Park.


----------



## Smangus (Aug 29, 2022)

Maggot said:


> The website says it's in Forster Memorial Park, which is nowhere near Fordham Park.


Shit sorry yur right, ignore me I talk shit. Worth seeing tho.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 1, 2022)

Anyone in Lewisham want my ticket to Johnny Clarke at the Fox and Firkin tonight? I'm too tired to go and I'd rather someone used it than it went to waste, I can easily email it over.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2022)

He was amazing in Cardiff on Monday, a proper treat!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 27, 2022)

1960s






now






(1930s art deco Woolworths, left; 1950s Barratts shoes - now Burger King, right.)

On tweeter today - they are doing a detailed blog on lewisham high street past and present.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 6, 2022)

I think Birds Nest is in its last days. Closure date I've heard is around March 2023.
Enjoy it while you can.
Big NYE party lined up, last orders 11am!

Very sad news


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 6, 2022)

ska invita said:


> I think Birds Nest is in its last days. Closure date I've heard is around March 2023.
> Enjoy it while you can.
> Big NYE party lined up, last orders 11am!
> 
> Very sad news


Because of all the regeneration around it? Thats sad and I'll have to try and get down. Thanks for taking me there in the summer, it felt like a real alternative social DIY spot that we used to enjoy everywhere in London and once took for granted,until the property developers rolled in with force over the last ten years.


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 6, 2022)

Do I also presume from the time of your post you got down there last night?  Was it wicked?!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 6, 2022)

stethoscope said:


> Do I also presume from the time of your post you got down there last night?  Was it wicked?!


Hah yes, flames and fire 🔥  Stretch dubplate set was something else. Great music all night but what makes it really special are the crowd that go there, and that's what really makes a pub isn't it. It's a really big loss.... We're running low on options.. . If I won the lottery id buy The Venue


----------



## ska invita (Nov 6, 2022)

Presumably (not gospel) that means Aaja/snake put/red bus next door is for it too...
The arches by Deptford station fully gentrified now, record shop just moved out too...


----------



## Maggot (Nov 6, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Presumably (not gospel) that means Aaja/snake put/red bus next door is for it too...
> The arches by Deptford station fully gentrified now, record shop just moved out too...


What's happening at the bus these days? If it is going would be up for a final visit there.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 6, 2022)

Maggot said:


> What's happening at the bus these days? If it is going would be up for a final visit there.


Aaja who used to be in the arches have taken it over and opened a large bar, mainly outdoor, with DJ booth and access to the bus for sitting in Aaja Music
Great spot - offically called The Snake Pit
Its quite possible they will last longer as (this is all total third hand info) I think Birds Nest have a lease running out which fastforwards their bit.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Nov 7, 2022)

The Birds Nest hasn't been the same since the renovation. No atmosphere in the pub itself, and no decent beers. It's a mystery to me how a pub can fail to stock absolutely nothing that I really want a pint of, and I'm not the only one who used to drink there for the past couple of decades who feels that way, and goes there rarely or never. Maybe it still works as a music venue, but as a pub for a decent drinking atmosphere it was lost a while back.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2022)

Not sure if there is an audience for a 4 screen cinema, no attacks (un) affordable housing is shit, but at least the building won't collapse


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 12, 2022)

ska invita said:


> I think Birds Nest is in its last days. Closure date I've heard is around March 2023.
> Enjoy it while you can.
> Big NYE party lined up, last orders 11am!
> 
> Very sad news


Where did you get this? I spoke to the barman the other day and the picture isn't that bad. They are going to close the pub during the redevelopment works, and the pub itself will be renovated. During that time they'll have an outdoor bar in the space outside so they won't be fully closed at all. Then they will move back into the pub and re-open. Will one of London's grungiest pubs remain the same after renovation? I guess not, and who knows if it will be able to play music as much. But the pub is going to remain it seems.


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 12, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> The Birds Nest hasn't been the same since the renovation. No atmosphere in the pub itself, and no decent beers. It's a mystery to me how a pub can fail to stock absolutely nothing that I really want a pint of, and I'm not the only one who used to drink there for the past couple of decades who feels that way, and goes there rarely or never. Maybe it still works as a music venue, but as a pub for a decent drinking atmosphere it was lost a while back.


Nothing wrong with the Brixton brewery beers they stock imo. They've been rubbish for draft beers for a while it's true, and it would surely only take a bit of effort to have a couple of pumps on. The current renovation I have mixed feelings about. It does change the feel of the pub, but it makes it much better for music - the stage was in a ridiculous place before.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> Where did you get this? I spoke to the barman the other day and the picture isn't that bad. They are going to close the pub during the redevelopment works, and the pub itself will be renovated. During that time they'll have an outdoor bar in the space outside so they won't be fully closed at all. Then they will move back into the pub and re-open. Will one of London's grungiest pubs remain the same after renovation? I guess not, and who knows if it will be able to play music as much. But the pub is going to remain it seems.


well thats great news - i heard it from someone connected with the pub whilst at the pub, but thats pub whispers for you


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 23, 2022)

1911







latest street view


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 28, 2022)

this book is a must if you have love for Deptford


			Deptford is Changing: a creative exploration of the impact of gentrification – The Word Bookshop
		


a real snapshot of Deptford  community in 2020 - loads of pictures , loads of great text, big book, full colour throughout, although about gentrification its above all for me a survey of loads of what is going on in deptford at community level, from Deptford Action Group for the Elderly to the Cinema etc etc etc

Im a cheapskate and £20 is good value for what is actually in this book

Covers these kinds of things (not a full list)

No Social Cleansing in Lewisham – www.facebook.com/nosocialcleansinglewisham

Achilles Street Stop and Listen Campaign – achillesstreetstopandlisten.wordpress.com

Old Tidemill Wildlife Garden (and Reginald Road) – www.facebook.com/oldtidemillgarden

Convoys Wharf (Voice4Deptford) – www.facebook.com/voice4Deptford

Deptford Neighbourhood Action – deptfordaction.org.uk

Friends of Deptford Creek – friends.deptfordcreek.net

A Better Besson Street: A Better Besson Street: campaign for low-cost housing for New Cross | Facebook

Folkestone Voice: https://folkestonevoice.org/

The Deptford People Project – www.facebook.com/deptfordpeopleproject

Deptford Debates – www.facebook.com/DeptfordDebates

HAGL (Housing Action Greenwich & Lewisham) – www.facebook.com/HousingActionGL

Armada Community Project – www.facebook.com/armadaproject

McMillan Herb Garden – mcmillanherbgarden.webs.com

Deptford Reach – www.deptfordreach.org.uk

Second Wave Youth Arts – www.secondwave.org.uk

DAGE (Deptford Action Group for the Elderly) – www.dage.org.uk

The Albany – www.thealbany.org.uk

Deptford Lounge – deptfordlounge.org.uk

The Salvation Army, Deptford – www.salvationarmy.org.uk/deptford

Disabled People’s Contact – www.disabledpeoplescontact.org.uk

Deptford Cinema – deptfordcinema.org

The Evelyn 190 Centre – www.evelyn190centre.org.uk

999 Club – www.999club.org

Pepys Community Library – www.facebook.com/Pepys-Community-Library-698057893655355

The Deptford Dame – deptforddame.blogspot.co.uk

Crosswhatfields? – crossfields.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 29, 2022)

Yeah, I was a bit annoyed when I saw the price of it - seemed ironic that it was unaffordable to people on low incomes. But I'm sure it just reflects the cost of making it.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 4, 2022)

65th anniversary of the Lewisham train crash today. 









						The 1957 Lewisham Rail Crash
					

The evening rush hour of Wednesday 4 December 1957 was a very foggy one, while the Clean Air Act had been passed the year before it had yet to have a dramatic impact and fogs made worse by the poll…




					runner500.wordpress.com
				




90 people lost their lives.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Yesterday at 7:55 PM)

Does anyone know any decent men with ven that can do a 2 bed flat removal from Forest Hill to Sydenham? Full blown removal companies seem to think its ok to charge £800 for a few hours work


----------

